# Sticky  Bargain Book Finds 2023



## MI 2 AZ

Post your found bargain* books here.


This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:

I'd Buy That Book for a Buck

Bargain Books Under $3

(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: *prices can change without notice so look before you click!*

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion 

Link to Bargain Book Finds 2022 

.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/01/23. This will be my last day of regularly posting books. I will post on occasion and then only a few. 

Currently $1.

*Sentenced to War *




  









2021 Dragon Award Nominee for Best Military Science Fiction

Sit in prison or join the military. The choice is yours.

Convicted of a minor traffic violation, Rev Pelletier is conscripted into the Perseus Union Marine Corps... for up to a thirty-year term of service. Anxious to get back to his civilian life and job, he opts for a shorter term as a Marine Raider, taking the fight to the enemy.

But with extremely high mortality rates, can he and his friends survive until their term of service is over?

Download Sentenced to War now to follow Rev through perilous battles as he fights to hold back the alien invasion. If you're a fan of Old Man's War, Starship Troopers, or Armor, you'll love this military scifi thrill ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Undead Pool (The Hollows Book 12) *




  








Supernatural superhero Rachel Morgan must counter a strange magic that could spell civil war for the Hollows in this sexy and bewitching urban fantasy adventure in acclaimed New York Times bestselling author Kim Harrison's Hollows series.

Witch and day-walking demon Rachel Morgan has managed to save the demonic ever after from shrinking, but at a high cost. Now, strange magic is attacking Cincinnati and the Hollows, causing spells to backfire or go horribly wrong, and the truce between the races, between Inderlander and human, is shattering. Rachel must stop this dark necromancy before the undead vampire masters who keep the rest of the undead under control are lost and all-out supernatural war breaks out.

Rachel knows of only weapon to ensure the peace: ancient elven wild magic, which carries its own perils. And no one know better than Rachel that no good deed goes unpunished . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Primordial Earth: The Complete Collection (The Extinction Series - A Prehistoric, Post-Apocalyptic, Sci-Fi Thriller) *




  








*This is their world, and we are the prey.*

After an unexplained event shifts entire cities millions of years into the past, life becomes a daily struggle for survival. Rogue, tenacious and fierce, has never known anything except a harsh life on the streets of Prime City until she finds herself on the wrong side of the law... and the wall.

Nothing could’ve prepared her for the wilderness...
Exiled, unarmed, and alone, she faces a perilous journey into a savage prehistoric world. With nothing but her wits, she sets out into the unknown. Can she find a way to survive, or will the primordial land claim yet another victim?

Get the entire Primordial Earth 10 Book Series in one complete collection for over 1400 pages of suspense-filled, character-driven, post-apocalyptic action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Apocalypse Z: The Complete Collection (Rise of the Undead)*




  








The apocalypse is here.

Deep in the heart of the Congolese jungle Tara Lee, a brilliant scientist, studies a mysterious new outbreak. The virus proves to be far worse than anything she'd ever encountered, bringing back the dead and, with them, the end of the world.

The countdown has begun.

Dylan, hotheaded and fiery, finds herself on the wrong side of the clock when she's infected with the Vita virus. Doomed to turn into a flesh-eating zombie, she only has 72 hours to find a cure. In a race against time, she sets off on a desperate journey through the zombie-infested country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*A Haunted History of Invisible Women: True Stories of America's Ghosts *




  








"Deliciously eerie.” —Leslie Rule, Bestselling Author

From the notorious Lizzie Borden to the innumerable, haunted rooms of Sarah Winchester's mysterious mansion this offbeat, insightful, first-ever book of its kind from the brilliant guides behind “Boroughs of the Dead,” featured on NPR.org, The New York Times, and Jezebel, explores the history behind America’s female ghosts, the stereotypes, myths, and paranormal tales that swirl around them, what their stories reveal about us—and why they haunt us . . .

Sorrowful widows, vengeful jezebels, innocent maidens, wronged lovers, former slaves, even the occasional axe-murderess—America’s female ghosts differ widely in background, class, and circumstance. Yet one thing unites them: their ability to instill fascination and fear, long after their deaths. Here are the full stories behind some of the best-known among them, as well as the lesser-known—though no less powerful . . .

Tales whispered in darkness often divulge more about the teller than the subject. America’s most famous female ghosts, from ‘Mrs. Spencer’ who haunted Joan Rivers’ New York apartment to Bridget Bishop, the first person executed during the Salem witchcraft trials, mirror each era’s fears and prejudices. Yet through urban legends and campfire stories, even ghosts like the nameless hard-working women lost in the infamous Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire —achieve a measure of power and agency in death, in ways unavailable to them as living women.

Riveting for skeptics and believers alike, with humor, curiosity, and expertise, A Haunted History of Invisible Women offers a unique lens on the significant role these ghostly legends play both within the spook-seeking corners of our minds and in the consciousness of a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Death of Vivek Oji: A Novel*




  






A Good Morning America Buzz Pick

INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

"Electrifying." — O: The Oprah Magazine

Named a Best Book of 2020 by The New York Times, The Washington Post, NPR, USA TODAY, Vanity Fair, Elle, Harper's Bazaar, Marie Claire, Shondaland, Teen Vogue, Vulture, Lit Hub, Bustle, Electric Literature, and BookPage

What does it mean for a family to lose a child they never really knew?

One afternoon, in a town in southeastern Nigeria, a mother opens her front door to discover her son’s body, wrapped in colorful fabric, at her feet. What follows is the tumultuous, heart-wrenching story of one family’s struggle to understand a child whose spirit is both gentle and mysterious. Raised by a distant father and an understanding but overprotective mother, Vivek suffers disorienting blackouts, moments of disconnection between self and surroundings. As adolescence gives way to adulthood, Vivek finds solace in friendships with the warm, boisterous daughters of the Nigerwives, foreign-born women married to Nigerian men. But Vivek’s closest bond is with Osita, the worldly, high-spirited cousin whose teasing confidence masks a guarded private life. As their relationship deepens—and Osita struggles to understand Vivek’s escalating crisis—the mystery gives way to a heart-stopping act of violence in a moment of exhilarating freedom.

Propulsively readable, teeming with unforgettable characters, The Death of Vivek Oji is a novel of family and friendship that challenges expectations—a dramatic story of loss and transcendence that will move every reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

REMOVED due to complaint. 

I did not know she would not like it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret of Chimneys (Superintendent Battle) *




  








International intrigue leads to murder at an English manor house in this classic mystery introducing the detection skills of Superintendent Battle.

Never do favors—that’s the lesson it would’ve behooved Anthony Cade to learn before getting himself wrapped up in a case of conspiracy and murder. Politician George Lomax has persuaded Lord Caterham to host a weekend party at Chimneys, his country estate. Lomax hopes to cement plans to reinstate the monarchy in Herzegovina. But when the prince of Herzegovina turns up dead, Cade has a lot of explaining to do. After all, his footprints were found on the grounds . . . though not inside the house.

As one criminal conspiracy leads to another, both Scotland Yard and the French Sûreté are on the scene to set things right. Soon, thanks to the detective work of Superintendent Battle, everyone’s secrets—and the secret of Chimneys itself—will be on display.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Cozy in With a Cozy Mystery*




  








From bookstores to pet stores to gardening and table games, from corporate America to an island, these cozy mysteries are sure to keep you reading for days! Cozy up in your favorite chair, grab your favorite drink and snack because you'll be there for a while. You won't want to leave these quirky characters.

Eight fun cozies full of mischief and mayhem in small-town America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Push: A Novel *




  








A GOOD MORNING AMERICA BOOK CLUB PICK

"An intense psychological drama that will be embraced by serious book clubs and fans of Lionel Shriver's We Need to Talk about Kevin."
—Kristin Hannah, #1 New York Times bestselling author

"A poetic, propulsive read that set my nerves jangling."
—Lisa Jewell, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Then She Was Gone

A tense, page-turning psychological drama about the making and breaking of a family—and a woman whose experience of motherhood is nothing at all what she hoped for—and everything she feared

Blythe Connor is determined that she will be the warm, comforting mother to her new baby Violet that she herself never had.

But in the thick of motherhood's exhausting early days, Blythe becomes convinced that something is wrong with her daughter—she doesn't behave like most children do.

Or is it all in Blythe's head? Her husband, Fox, says she's imagining things. The more Fox dismisses her fears, the more Blythe begins to question her own sanity, and the more we begin to question what Blythe is telling us about her life as well.

Then their son Sam is born—and with him, Blythe has the blissful connection she'd always imagined with her child. Even Violet seems to love her little brother. But when life as they know it is changed in an instant, the devastating fall-out forces Blythe to face the truth.

The Push is a tour de force you will read in a sitting, an utterly immersive novel that will challenge everything you think you know about motherhood, about what we owe our children, and what it feels like when women are not believed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Lone Wolf (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 1) *


  








An agent with the FBI’s elite K-9 unit works with her loyal search-and-rescue Labrador to sniff out a terrorist in this “tense and exciting” thriller (Leo J. Maloney, author of Arch Enemy).

FBI Agent Megan Jennings and her canine partner Hawk are an effective team. With his highly trained sense of smell, Hawk can locate bodies anywhere—living or dead. When a bomb rips apart a government building in Washington D.C., they get to work saving the survivors buried beneath the rubble.

But even as the duo are hailed as heroes, a bomber remains at large. As more bombs are detonated and the body count soars, Meg and Hawk attempt to find the pattern to a madman’s reign of terror. Soon the desperate manhunt leads them into the wilderness of West Virginia, where the lone wolf can turn the hunters into the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*1979 (The Allie Burns Novels)*




  








A Scottish journalist is drawn into a world of corruption, terror, and murder in the new novel by “one of crime fiction’s most eminent writers” (Entertainment Weekly).

The year started badly and only got worse—blizzards, strikes, power cuts, and political unrest were the norm. For investigative journalist Allie Burns, however, someone else’s bad news was the unmistakable sound of opportunity knocking, and 1979 is ripe with possibilities.

But Allie is a woman in what is still a man’s world. Desperate to get away from the “women's stories” the Glasgow desk keeps assigning her, she strikes up an alliance with wannabe investigative journalist Danny Sullivan. From the start, their stories create enemies. First an international tax fraud, then a potential Scottish terrorist group aiming to cause mayhem ahead of an impending referendum. And then Danny is found murdered in his flat. For Allie, investigative journalism just got personal.

The debut of an intense new series, 1979 is an atmospheric journey into the past with intriguing insight into the present, from a Diamond Dagger winner and multiple Edgar Award finalist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thunder Bay: A Rebecca Connolly Thriller *




  








Stoirm Island’s secrets are worth killing for in this immersive, unrelenting thriller for readers of All the Missing Girls and Neon Prey—"this crime novel has it all" (Publishers Weekly, starred review).

When reporter Rebecca Connolly gets a tip that suspected murderer Roddie Drummond will be returning to the island of Stoirm, she smells a story. Though never convicted in the death of his girlfriend Mhairi fifteen years earlier, Drummond is still guilty in the eyes of many islanders, and his return for his mother’s funeral is sure to stir up old resentments, hatreds, possibly even violence. Rebecca has another reason for going to Stoirm. Her own father came from there, but he never went back, and he always refused to speak of it or say what drove him away.

Defying her editor, Rebecca joins forces with local photographer Chazz Wymark to dig into the mystery surrounding Mhairi's death and her unexplained last words, “Thunder Bay”—the secluded spot on the west coast of the island where, according to local lore, the souls of the dead set off into the afterlife. When a string of violent events erupts across the island, Rebecca discovers the power of secrets, and she must decide what to bury, and what to bring into the light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Blood Is Still: A Rebecca Connolly Thriller *




  








A riveting, immersive thriller from the author of Thunder Bay—"If you don't know Skelton, now's the time" (Ian Rankin).

When a man in eighteenth-century Highland dress is found dead on the site of the Battle of Culloden, where Bonnie Prince Charlie led his forces to a rout seared into Scottish memory, Rebecca Connolly takes up the case for the Chronicle. A controversial film about the rebellion and battle is being shot nearby, and it has drawn the ire of the right-wing nationalist movement Spirit of the Gael. Is there some link between the murder—the weapon used to impale the man leaves no doubt it was murder—and Spirit of the Gael or the shadowy militant group New Dawn, thought to be associated with them?

Meanwhile, in the working-class part of town, Rebecca's assignment to cover a protest against the placement of a convicted child molester into the community leads her to Mo Burke, the unlikely protest leader. Mo is a formidable woman, but she is also the matriarch of a known crime family and usually prefers to shun the spotlight. What has drawn her out? And what of her two grown sons, who share in the family business? The older one, Nolan, with Ben Affleck good looks, is clearly intrigued by Rebecca, as she is by him, despite her better instincts to steer clear of their dangerous, violent world.

And then another body is found, this one wearing the Redcoat uniform of the victorious British army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eddie's Boy: A Novel (The Butcher's Boy Novels) *




  








A hit man is called back into action in this explosive thriller from the New York Times bestselling author and “master of nail-biting suspense” (Los Angeles Times).

Michael Shaeffer is a retired American businessman, living peacefully in England with his aristocratic wife. But her annual summer party brings strangers to their house, and with them, an attempt on Michael’s life. He is immediately thrust into action, luring his lethal pursuers to Australia before venturing into the lion’s den—the States—to figure out why the mafia is after him again, and how to stop them.

Eddie’s Boy jumps between Michael’s current predicament and the past, between the skillset he now ruthlessly and successfully employs and the training that made him what he is. We glimpse the days before he became the Butcher’s Boy, the highly skilled mob hit man who pulled a slaughter job on some double-crossing clients and started a mob war, to his childhood spent apprenticed to Eddie, a seasoned hired assassin. And we watch him pit two prominent mafia families against each other to eliminate his enemies one by one.

He’s meticulous in his approach, using his senior contact in the Organized Crime Division of the Justice Department for information, without ever allowing her to get too close to his trail. But will he be able to escape this new wave of young contract killers, or will the years finally catch up to him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Project 19 (Crisis in the Desert Book 1) *




  








.What if Saddam Hussein…

…hadn’t stopped with Kuwait?

Project 19 might have worked.

No one knows how close Iraq came to invading Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. They wanted their money, and Saddam wanted revenge. In a world where the USSR ran a lend-lease program with the Iraqis, Saddam felt emboldened.

He’d convince the world that he was just bringing their 19th province back into the fold.

With an oil war going on, the Soviets threw their hats into the ring behind Iraq. If they’d had all the latest in equipment, the 100 hours war wouldn’t be so easily fought.

It could have changed history.

Would the Americans ultimately decide that this was a problem for the Arab nations to work out amongst themselves?

Would the stakes change?

How would Operation Desert Shield and Operation Desert Storm have turned out?

You’ll love this alternate history novel. It’s well-researched and will make you ask what might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Kill Artist (Gabriel Allon Book 1) *




  








From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Other Woman comes the first novel in the thrilling series featuring legendary assassin Gabriel Allon.

Immersed in the quiet, meticulous life of an art restorer, former Israeli intelligence operative Gabriel Allon keeps his past well behind him. But now he is being called back into the game—and teamed with an agent who hides behind her own mask...as a beautiful fashion model.

Their target: a cunning terrorist on one last killing spree, a Palestinian zealot who played a dark part in Gabriel’s past. And what begins as a manhunt turns into a globe-spanning duel fueled by both political intrigue and deep personal passions...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The English Spy (Gabriel Allon Book 15) *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Daniel Silva delivers another stunning thriller in his latest action-packed tale of high stakes international intrigue featuring the inimitable Gabriel Allon.

First there was THE ENGLISH ASSASSIN.

Then there was THE ENGLISH GIRL.

Now comes THE ENGLISH SPY . . .

Master novelist Daniel Silva has thrilled readers with seventeen thoughtful and gripping spy novels featuring a diverse cast of compelling characters and ingenious plots that have taken them around the globe and back—from the United States to Europe, Russia to the Middle East. His brilliant hero, Gabriel Allon—art restorer, assassin, spy—has joined the pantheon of great fictional secret agents, including George Smiley, Jack Ryan, Jason Bourne, and Simon Templar.

Following the success of his smash hit The Heist, Daniel Silva returns with another blockbuster—a powerhouse novel that showcases his outstanding skill and brilliant imagination, and is sure to be a must read for both his multitudes of fans and growing legions of converts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Wellington's Rifles: The British Light Infantry and Rifle Regiments, 1758-1815 



  




*

Until now there has not been a serious study of the rifle-armed regiments of the British Army that earned such renown in the Peninsular and Waterloo campaigns. Compiled by a former rifleman, Ray Cusick, who has written extensively on the subject, Wellington’s Rifles examines the new rifle regiments, how they came about, their development, and their actions.

The author also investigates the introduction of rifled muskets into the British Army in the French and Indian wars of the eighteenth century, where they were shunned by the military establishment, to their transition into a key element in Wellington’s extraordinarily successful Peninsular army.

The training and tactics of the riflemen are explained and each significant engagement in which they were involved is explored in thrilling detail. It was the riflemen of the 95th Regiment who inspired Bernard Cornewell’s famous series of Richard Sharpe books. That was the fiction—here is the reality. Featuring a foreword by renowned Napoleonic historian Ian Fletcher, Wellington’s Rifles is an authoritative account of the early history of rifle regiments in the British Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kit Carson: Folk Hero and Man (Heroes and Villains from American History) *




  








*A hair-raising biography of the hunter, scout, and adventurer, Kit Carson.*


Perfect for readers of Hampton Sides, Stephen Brennan and H. W. Brands.

At seventeen Christopher “Kit” Carson left Kentucky and headed west.

By the end of his life he had become a living legend, with dime novels exclaiming his accomplishments across the breadth of the country.

But what was the truth behind these renowned stories and who was the real Kit Carson?

Noel Gerson’s fascinating biography uncovers the reality this extraordinary man, often proving more astounding than any of the novels.

Kit Carson: Folk Hero and Man explores the tumultuous life of this man who was the archetypal frontiersman; travelling and trapping with famous mountain men like Jim Bridger, guiding John C. Fremont through the vast wilderness, and fighting against Confederate troops during the Civil War.

Gerson also examines Carson’s complex relations with the Native Americans tribes; acting honestly as a trader and agent and marrying a native woman, but also leading campaigns against them at various points in his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The African American Soldier:: From Crispus Attucks to Colin Powell*




  








More than five thousand blacks joined the rebel Americans in the war as soldiers, sailors, and marines; many more supported the rebellion as laborers. Their service went largely unrecognized and unrecorded.

Few letters, journals, or other narratives by blacks about the Revolution exist because whites had denied most African Americans an education. White historians of the period, and for years after the war, ignored the contributions and impact of thousands of blacks participants for several reasons. First of all, prejudices were so deeply ingrained that it did not even occur to most whites of the time that blacks had played a significant role either as individuals who fought or labored or as a segment of the population that affected decisions. Prejudices also prevented some who did witness the contributions of African Americans from honestly reporting that blacks could perform equally with whites on the battlefield if given the opportunity. Others did not mention blacks because of the difficulty of explaining why the United States kept half a million men, women, and children enslaved while fighting for independence and liberty."

From Defenders of Liberty, by Lt. Col. Michael Lee Lanning (Ret.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Panzer Commander: The Memoirs of Hans von Luck *




  








“This unique memoir tells the story of one of the field-grade officers whose martial skills sustained the Third Reich against a world in arms.”—Library Journal

Panzer Commander is one of the classic memoirs of the Second World War. A professional soldier, Hans von Luck joined the Panzerwaffe in its earliest days, where he served under Erwin Rommel, and went on to fight in the Blitzkrieg in Poland, France and the Soviet Union. He then served with the Afrika Korps in the Western Desert and tells of the sometimes chivalrous relationship with the British 8th Army.

After the collapse in Africa, he returned to Europe and fought throughout the Normandy campaign and was responsible for the failure of the British breakout attempt, Operation Goodwood. He then took part in the final desperate battles on the Eastern Front. Captured by the Soviets at the end of the war, he was held for five years in a prison camp in the Caucasus. After the war, he formed friendships with those who had been his opponents during it, including Major John Howard, who had led the capture of Pegasus Bridge in Normandy.

With a new preface by the author’s widow, this unique and valuable account of one man’s war and its aftermath is required reading for all those interested in the Second World War.

“One of the few books that MUST be part of any library . . . It is vivid and engaging. It paints the finest of verbal pictures and it does so without demonstrations of ego . . . it is one of the building blocks of knowledge that creates the palace of history.”—Firetrench


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nebraska POW Camps: A History of World War II Prisoners in the Heartland *




  







During World War II, thousands of Axis prisoners of war were held throughout Nebraska in base camps that included Fort Robinson, Camp Scottsbluff and Camp Atlanta. Many Nebraskans did not view the POWs as "evil Nazis." To them, they were ordinary men and very human. And while their stay was not entirely free from conflict, many former captives returned to the Cornhusker State to begin new lives after the cessation of hostilities. Drawing on first-person accounts from soldiers, former POWs and Nebraska residents, as well as archival research, Melissa Marsh delves into the neglected history of Nebraska's POW camps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Strangers on a Bridge: The Case of Colonel Abel and Francis Gary Powers *




  








The #1 New York Times bestseller and subject of the acclaimed major motion picture Bridge of Spies directed by Steven Spielberg, starring Tom Hanks as James B. Donovan.

Originally published in 1964, this is the “enthralling…truly remarkable” (The New York Times Book Review) insider account of the Cold War spy exchange—with a new foreword by Jason Matthews, New York Times bestselling author of Red Sparrow and Palace of Treason.

In the early morning of February 10, 1962, James B. Donovan began his walk toward the center of the Glienicke Bridge, the famous “Bridge of Spies” which then linked West Berlin to East. With him, walked Rudolf Ivanovich Abel, master spy and for years the chief of Soviet espionage in the United States. Approaching them from the other side, under equally heavy guard, was Francis Gary Powers, the American U-2 spy plane pilot famously shot down by the Soviets, whose exchange for Abel Donovan had negotiated. These were the strangers on a bridge, men of East and West, representatives of two opposed worlds meeting in a moment of high drama.

Abel was the most gifted, the most mysterious, the most effective spy in his time. His trial, which began in a Brooklyn United States District Court and ended in the Supreme Court of the United States, chillingly revealed the methods and successes of Soviet espionage.

No one was better equipped to tell the whole absorbing history than James B. Donovan, who was appointed to defend one of his country’s enemies and did so with scrupulous skill. In Strangers on a Bridge, the lead prosecutor in the Nuremburg Trials offers a clear-eyed and fast-paced memoir that is part procedural drama, part dark character study and reads like a noirish espionage thriller. From the first interview with Abel to the exchange on the bridge in Berlin—and featuring unseen photographs of Donovan and Abel as well as trial notes and sketches drawn from Abel’s prison cell—here is an important historical narrative that is “as fascinating as it is exciting” (The Houston Chronicle).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/01/23. This will be my last day of regularly posting books. I will post on occasion and then only a few. 

Currently $3.


*WAR *




  








In his breakout bestseller, The Perfect Storm, Sebastian Junger created "a wild ride that brilliantly captures the awesome power of the raging sea and the often futile attempts of humans to withstand it" (Los Angeles Times Book Review).

Now, Junger turns his brilliant and empathetic eye to the reality of combat--the fear, the honor, and the trust among men in an extreme situation whose survival depends on their absolute commitment to one another. His on-the-ground account follows a single platoon through a 15-month tour of duty in the most dangerous outpost in Afghanistan's Korengal Valley. Through the experiences of these young men at war, he shows what it means to fight, to serve, and to face down mortal danger on a daily basis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/02/23.

Currently $1.

*The Luck of Han'anga (War of the Second Iteration Book 1)*




  








Book One of Five.
An age of peaceful exploration has ended.

The centuries old dream of meeting an intelligent, nonhuman species has finally come true, in the form of the people known as the Leyra'an. But the dream soon becomes something darker when the Leyra'an prove to be more than just humanoid. They are like us to a degree that cannot be explained by chance alone. The search for the answer to this mystery will reveal a universe stranger and more dangerous than the crew of the probeship William Bartram could have imagined, and expose both Humanity and the Leyra'an to the threat of extinction.

For better or worse, that search has begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Genesis Earth Trilogy *




  








GENESIS EARTH

The ultimate voyage of discovery ends with the truth about yourself.

Michael Anderson never thought he would set foot on an Earthlike world. Born on the farthest edge of the solar system, he only ever studied planets from afar. But when his scientist parents open a wormhole and discover signs of intelligent life on the other side, Michael is the only planetologist young enough to voyage to the alien star.

He is not alone. Terra, his mission partner, is no more of an adult than he is. Soon after their arrival, she begins keeping secrets from him. But she doesn't realize that her darkest secret is one that he already knows.

Twenty light-years away from humanity, what they discover on the alien world forces them to question their deepest beliefs about the universe—and about what it means to be human.

EDENFALL

The ultimate truth requires you to sacrifice your innocence.

Sixteen years ago, Estee's parents abandoned their scientific mission to the planet Icaria and made the new world their home. They thought it would be decades before anyone else came to this rugged, edenic paradise. They were wrong.

Young, fearless, and free, the only other people Estee has ever known are her own immediate family. So when a military expedition arrives from Earth, she is innocently drawn to all the interesting new people, their large, noisy vehicles, and their strange weapons.

But her parents have a secret. There is a dark side to Estee's homeworld, whose distant past is linked to Earth's terrifying future. Now Estee is the guardian of those secrets, and she must do all in her power to keep them from falling into the wrong hands.

As the marines begin to hunt her, Estee makes an unlikely friend in a young lieutenant. Together, they must unlock the secrets of Icaria's past to break the cycle of violence and restore their shattered worlds.

THE STARS OF REDEMPTION

The ultimate redemption can only be gained after you confront the past.

When the scientists at Heinlein Station punched a wormhole through the stars, they created a temporal paradox with dire ramifications for the future of humanity. Now, Estee and Khalil are trapped in the product of that paradox: an ancient, alien ghost ship that has wandered the stars for millions of years, biding its time for the final day of reckoning.

Her family broken and her homeworld shattered, Estee struggles to care for her younger sisters as they search for a way back home. But Khalil carries wounds of his own. He blames himself for the loss of his platoon, and wants nothing so much as to end the pain—even if it means becoming a martyr.

Only Estee and Khalil can stop the ghost ship from unleashing its devastation. Temporal paradoxes are never quite so simple, but fortunately, there is always a path to redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Time Shelter: A Novel *




  








New Yorker • Best Books of 2022


An award-winning international sensation—with a second-act dystopian twist—Time Shelter is a tour de force set in a world clamoring for the past before it forgets.

“At one point they tried to calculate when time began, when exactly the earth had been created,” begins Time Shelter’s enigmatic narrator, who will go unnamed. “In the mid–seventeenth century, the Irish bishop Ussher calculated not only the exact year, but also a starting date: October 22, 4,004 years before Christ.” But for our narrator, time as he knows it begins when he meets Gaustine, a “vagrant in time” who has distanced his life from contemporary reality by reading old news, wearing tattered old clothes, and haunting the lost avenues of the twentieth century.

In an apricot-colored building in Zurich, surrounded by curiously planted forget-me-nots, Gaustine has opened the first “clinic for the past,” an institution that offers an inspired treatment for Alzheimer’s sufferers: each floor reproduces a past decade in minute detail, allowing patients to transport themselves back in time to unlock what is left of their fading memories. Serving as Gaustine’s assistant, the narrator is tasked with collecting the flotsam and jetsam of the past, from 1960s furniture and 1940s shirt buttons to nostalgic scents and even wisps of afternoon light. But as the charade becomes more convincing, an increasing number of healthy people seek out the clinic to escape from the dead-end of their daily lives—a development that results in an unexpected conundrum when the past begins to invade the present. Through sharply satirical, labyrinth-like vignettes reminiscent of Italo Calvino and Franz Kafka, the narrator recounts in breathtaking prose just how he became entrenched in a plot to stop time itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Eye of the World: Book One of The Wheel of Time *




  








The Wheel of Time is now an original series on Prime Video, starring Rosamund Pike as Moiraine!

The Eye of the World, the first novel in Robert Jordan's #1 New York Times bestselling epic fantasy series, The Wheel of Time®, follows Moiraine Damodred as she arrives in Emond's Field on a quest to find the one prophesized to stand against The Dark One.

The Wheel of Time turns and Ages come and pass, leaving memories that become legend. Legend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the Age that gave it birth returns again. What was, what will be, and what is, may yet fall under the Shadow.

When a vicious band of half-men, half beasts invade the Two Rivers seeking their master’s enemy, Moiraine persuades Rand al’Thor and his friends to leave their home and enter a larger unimaginable world filled with dangers waiting in the shadows and in the light.

Since its debut in 1990, The Wheel of Time® has captivated millions of readers around the globe with its scope, originality, and compelling characters. The last six books in series were all instant #1 New York Times bestsellers, and The Eye of the World was named one of America's best-loved novels by PBS's The Great American Read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"S" Is for Stupid: An Encyclopedia of Stupidity (Stupid History Book 11)*




  








An A-to-Z treasury of dumb, disastrous, and hard-to-believe human behavior from the New York Times-bestselling author of Stupid History!

* A doctor’s actual diagnostic notation: The patient is married but sexually active.

* “Shooting Reported at Firing Range” —The State, Columbia, South Carolina, August 4, 2006

* Arrested for public urination in Bowling Green, Ohio: Mr. Joshua Pees. —The Sentinel-Tribune, Bowling Green, Ohio, September 5, 2001

From absurd 911 calls to presidential philosophizing and foolish felons, Leland Gregory generates the best laughs by exposing the worst of human nature. This best-of collection features fifty percent new material and fifty percent fan favorites, arranged alphabetically by topic. And because the stories Gregory chronicles are just that unbelievable, each anecdote, quote, or factoid is presented with relevant background information, including its verified news source.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Phenomena: The Secret History of the U.S. Government's Investigations into Extrasensory Perception and Psychokinesis *




  








The definitive history of the military's decades-long investigation into mental powers and phenomena, from the author of Pulitzer Prize finalist The Pentagon's Brain and international bestseller Area 51.

This is a book about a team of scientists and psychics with top secret clearances.

For more than forty years, the U.S. government has researched extrasensory perception, using it in attempts to locate hostages, fugitives, secret bases, and downed fighter jets, to divine other nations' secrets, and even to predict future threats to national security. The intelligence agencies and military services involved include CIA, DIA, NSA, DEA, the Navy, Air Force, and Army-and even the Joint Chiefs of Staff.

Now, for the first time, New York Times bestselling author Annie Jacobsen tells the story of these radical, controversial programs, using never before seen declassified documents as well as exclusive interviews with, and unprecedented access to, more than fifty of the individuals involved. Speaking on the record, many for the first time, are former CIA and Defense Department scientists, analysts, and program managers, as well as the government psychics themselves.

Who did the U.S. government hire for these top secret programs, and how do they explain their military and intelligence work? How do scientists approach such enigmatic subject matter? What interested the government in these supposed powers and does the research continue? Phenomena is a riveting investigation into how far governments will go in the name of national security.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bearly Departed (A Teddy Bear Mystery Book 1) *




  








“You’ll fall in love with this delightful debut mystery.” —Victoria Thompson, bestselling author of Murder in Morningside Heights

The Silver Bear Shop and Factory might be the cutest place around, but there’s nothing warm and fuzzy about murder . . .

As manager of the family teddy bear shop and factory, thirty-one-year-old Sasha Silverman leads a charmed life. Well, except for the part about being a single divorcée with a ticking biological clock in small-town Silver Hollow. And that’s just kid’s stuff compared to Will Taylor, the sales rep who’s set on making drastic changes to the business her parents built from scratch—with or without Sasha’s approval . . .

But before Will digs his claws in, someone pulls the stuffing out of his plan . . . and leaves his dead body inside the factory. Reeling from shock, Sasha’s hit with more bad news—police suspect her hot-tempered Uncle Ross may have murdered him. Sasha knows her uncle would never do such a thing, and she’s launching her own little investigation to expose the truth. As she tracks Will’s biggest rivals and enemies for clues, Sasha can’t get too comfy—or she’ll become the next plaything for a killer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gaviota: The Nude Beach Murders*




  








A popular ER doctor is found impaled on a SCUBA spear. A motorhome blows up, killing four Gaviota Nude Beach regulars. Clothing-optional beachgoers are beginning to feel they have a target painted on their bare backs. Who is the killer and what is his motive?

When police don’t seem all that interested, physical therapist Jake Ross and horse trainer Nikki Desjardin decide to look for answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hell Hath No Fury (A John Hawk Western Book 1) *




  








In this action-packed, Spur Award–winning western series opener, an army scout must find two lost newlyweds in a land where he’s as good as dead.

To start their new life together, Jamie Pratt and his young bride join a westward wagon train bound for the Rocky Mountains. They get as far as Helena when their unscrupulous wagon master deserts them, leaving them as good as dead in a godforsaken, blood-scorched land. The other settlers agree to set stakes where they are, but Jamie and his wife press on toward the Bitterroot Valley, deep into Sioux territory.

They never come out the other side.

Jamie’s brother, Monroe, enlists the legendary scout John Hawk to find them. A hardened veteran of the range, Hawk is living off the land in a little cabin on the Boulder River when Monroe comes begging for his help. To rescue the Pratts, Hawk—and his guns—will soon be back in the saddle, riding fast and fierce into deadly odds. For any other man it’s a suicide mission. But for Hawk, it’s what he was made for . . .

Winner of the 2018 Spur Award for Best Paperback Western


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Matador: Barrett Mason Book 1*




  








THEY SENT THEIR BEST TO KILL HIM…
THEY SHOULD HAVE FINISHED THE JOB.

Experience the gripping first entry in the action-packed Barrett Mason Thriller series!

Barrett Mason’s mission was simple: help an Iranian biochemist defect. Extract him to the States then learn the darkest secrets of the Ayatollah’s weapons programs. Iran's deadliest spies would try to kill them along the way, but Barrett never shied away from a fight.

Everything was going fine until Barrett was caught in a spy’s worst nightmare: his own side tried to kill him.

Trapped between two sides full of expertly trained, cold-blooded killers means standing his ground is suicide. And running will only get him so far. But Barrett Mason never lays down. Not when failure means unleashing the deadliest weapons known to man. He'll fight to get his revenge, or he’ll die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*16 Souls *




  








A pilot’s emergency maneuver lands him in court in this thriller by a New York Times–bestselling author who “knows how to keep his readers turning pages.” —Booklist

On takeoff from Denver during a winter blizzard, an airliner piloted by veteran Captain Marty Mitchell overruns a commuter plane from behind. Bizarrely, the fuselage of the smaller aircraft is tenuously wedged onto the wing of his Boeing 757, leading Mitchell to an impossible life-or-death choice.

Mitchell’s decision will land the former military pilot in the crosshairs of a viciously ambitious district attorney determined to send him to prison for doing his job. Despondent and deeply wounded by what he sees as betrayal by the system, Mitchell at first refuses to defend himself or even assist the corporate lawyer forced to represent him.

Pitted against the prosecutorial prowess of a DA using Mitchell’s case to audition for a political appointment is young defense attorney Judith Winston. Her lack of experience in criminal cases could mean the end of Mitchell’s freedom, if he doesn’t end his own life first. But like the pilot she represents, she will not give up in the face of devastating odds—and she’s growing ever more determined to expose the corruption behind his personal nightmare . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Complete Human Body: The Definitive Visual Guide *




  








Intricate details of all aspects of the human body down to the smallest detail - from our cells and DNA to the largest bone in our bodies, the femur.

3D generated illustrations and medical imaging provide a close look at the body's forms and functions in physiology and anatomy, showing how the body works and its amazing systems and abilities.


To understand our modern human bodies, this book first looks at our ancestors and how the evolution of **** Sapiens shaped our anatomy. This gave us the ability to walk tall, create language, and make tools with our incredibly adapted opposable thumbs.

Learn how we can see evolution in our DNA, and the functions of DNA. Read about the things you can only see with microscopes and other special imaging machines, like cell structure, motor pathways in the brain, and the inner iris.

All these many parts work together to make the human body. The physiology of our body is written in clarifying detail. Learn about the organs and systems that operate within, like the cardiovascular, digestive, and neural systems.

See our elegant anatomy and read how the skeleton, muscles, and ligaments operate to allow movement. This second edition has included more detail on the joints in the hands and feet. The Complete Human Body takes you from infancy to old age showing how our body grows and changes, and what can go wrong.

2nd Edition: Enhanced and Updated


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Medieval Crossbow: A Weapon Fit to Kill a King *




  








The crossbow is an iconic weapon of the Middle Ages and, alongside the longbow, one of the most effective ranged weapons of the pre-gunpowder era. Unfortunately, despite its general fame it has been decades since an in-depth history of the medieval crossbow has been published, which is why Stuart Ellis-Gorman’s detailed, accessible, and highly illustrated study is so valuable.

The Medieval Crossbow approaches the history of the crossbow from two directions. The first is a technical study of the design and construction of the medieval crossbow, the many different kinds of crossbows used during the Middle Ages, and finally a consideration of the relationship between crossbows and art.

The second half of the book explores the history of the crossbow, from its origins in ancient China to its decline in sixteenth-century Europe. Along the way it explores the challenges in deciphering the crossbow’s early medieval history as well as its prominence in warfare and sport shooting in the High and Later Middle Ages.

This fascinating book brings together the work of a wide range of accomplished crossbow scholars and incorporates the author’s own original research to create an account of the medieval crossbow that will appeal to anyone looking to gain an insight into one of the most important weapons of the Middle Ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Maybe You Will Survive: A Holocaust Memoir *




  








The remarkable autobiography of a Holocaust escapee

“Go on, my son. Maybe you will survive…”

Aron Goldfarb was fifteen years old when he was ripped from his bed in Poland and forced to enter a Jewish work camp. Watching helplessly as Nazis murdered his friends and family, he and his brother, Abe, made their courageous escape after hearing rumours of fellow prisoners being executed in gas chambers. With astonishing bravery and an unshakeable will to survive, the brothers hid together in underground holes on an estate controlled by the Gestapo. In this moving testament to the strength of human endurance and the power of relationships, co-written with acclaimed author Graham Diamond, Goldfarb tells his unbelievable true tale at long last.

Vivid, compelling and frequently harrowing, Maybe You Will Survive is essential reading for anyone with an interest in the human condition.

Marking seventy-five years since the end of the Holocaust and Aron’s liberation, this edition includes a foreword his from sons, Morris & Ira.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nine Lives *




  







Nine Lives is the renowned autobiography of New Zealand's most famous RAF pilot from the Munich crisis until the invasion of France in 1944. Al Deere experienced the drama of the early days of the Battle of Britain while operating with Spitfire squadrons based at Hornchurch and Manston, and his compelling story tells of the successes and frustrations during those critical weeks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler's Art Thief: Hildebrand Gurlitt, the Nazis, and the Looting of Europe's Treasures *




  








The sensational story of a cache of masterpieces not seen since they vanished during the Nazi terror—a bizarre tale of a father and aged son, of secret deals, treachery and the search for truth.

The world was stunned when eighty-year old Cornelius Gurlitt became an international media superstar in November 2013 on the discovery of over 1,400 artworks in his 1,076 square-foot Munich apartment, valued at around $1.35 billion. Gurlitt became known as a man who never was - he didn't have a bank account, never paid tax, never received social security. He simply did not exist. He had been hard-wired into a life of shadows and secrecy by his own father long before he had inherited his art collection built on the spoliation of museums and Jews during Hitler's Third Reich. The ensuing media frenzy unleashed international calls for restitution, unsettled international relations, and rocked the art world.

Susan Ronald reveals in this stranger-than-fiction-tale how Hildebrand Gurlitt succeeded in looting in the name of the Third Reich, duping the Monuments Men and the Nazis alike. As an "official dealer" for Hitler and Goebbels, Hildebrand Gurlitt became one of the Third Reich's most prolific art looters. Yet he stole from Hitler too, allegedly to save modern art. Hitler's Art Thief is the untold story of Hildebrand Gurlitt, who stole more than art-he stole lives, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Flying, Fighting and Reflection: The Life of Battle of Britain Fighter Ace, Wing Commander Tom Neil DFC* AFC AE *




  







This is the thrilling account of the last remaining Battle of Britain ace fighter pilot, Tom Ginger Neil. Neil was one of an elite band, nicknamed The Few by Winston Churchill, he flew Hurricanes during 141 combat missions in that battle and went on to command the first Spitfire XII squadron during 1942/43 as the RAF went on the offensive in north-west Europe.

In this, the only full account of Neil's life to be published in collaboration with his family, we learn how he became a poster boy for the war effort and how he credits his sixth sense for keeping him alive during the Second World War.

There was, however, one terrifyingly close brush with death, when in 1940 he had a mid-air collision with another Hurricane. With the rear section of his aircraft gone, the plane was out of control and hurtling to the ground, yet somehow he managed to bail out and miraculously survived with only a minor leg injury.

As well as RAF service during the Siege of Malta, Wing Commander Neil, who is now in his late nineties, also served with the Americans during the D-Day landings.

During his career, Neil was awarded two Distinguished Flying Crosses for the destruction of at least fourteen enemy aircraft, and was a successful test pilot after the war before commanding a jet fighter-reconnaissance squadron in Egypt's troubled Canal Zone during the 1950s for which he was awarded the Air Force Cross.

With contributions from the man himself, this book also looks at his life after the RAF and his career as a successful author. For military buffs and novices alike, it is a must-read account of a true war hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Rumor of War: The Classic Vietnam Memoir (40th Anniversary Edition) *




  








The 40th anniversary edition of the classic Vietnam memoir—featured in the PBS documentary series The Vietnam War by Ken Burns and Lynn Novick—with a new foreword by Kevin Powers

In March of 1965, Lieutenant Philip J. Caputo landed at Danang with the first ground combat unit deployed to Vietnam. Sixteen months later, having served on the line in one of modern history’s ugliest wars, he returned home—physically whole but emotionally wasted, his youthful idealism forever gone.

A Rumor of War is far more than one soldier’s story. Upon its publication in 1977, it shattered America’s indifference to the fate of the men sent to fight in the jungles of Vietnam. In the years since then, it has become not only a basic text on the Vietnam War but also a renowned classic in the literature of wars throughout history and, as the author writes, of "the things men do in war and the things war does to them."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/02/23.

Currently $3.

*Topgun: An American Story*




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER

"If you loved the movie, you will love the real story in the book." -- Fox & Friends

On the 50th anniversary of the creation of the "Topgun" Navy Fighter School, its founder shares the remarkable inside story of how he and eight other risk-takers revolutionized the art of aerial combat.
When American fighter jets were being downed at an unprecedented rate during the Vietnam War, the U.S. Navy turned to a young lieutenant commander, Dan Pedersen, to figure out a way to reverse their dark fortune. On a shoestring budget and with little support, Pedersen picked eight of the finest pilots to help train a new generation to bend jets like the F-4 Phantom to their will and learn how to dogfight all over again.

What resulted was nothing short of a revolution -- one that took young American pilots from the crucible of combat training in the California desert to the blistering skies of Vietnam, in the process raising America's Navy combat kill ratio from two enemy planes downed for every American plane lost to more than 22 to 1. Topgun emerged not only as an icon of America's military dominance immortalized by Hollywood but as a vital institution that would shape the nation's military strategy for generations to come.

Pedersen takes readers on a colorful and thrilling ride -- from Miramar to Area 51 to the decks of aircraft carriers in war and peace-through a historic moment in air warfare. He helped establish a legacy that was built by him and his "Original Eight" -- the best of the best -- and carried on for six decades by some of America's greatest leaders. Topgun is a heartfelt and personal testimony to patriotism, sacrifice, and American innovation and daring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/03/23.

Currently > $3.

*Admiral's Oath (Dakotan Confederacy Book 1) *




  









CASTLE FEDERATION RETURNS

An empire broken by hubris
An officer raised by chance
Oaths that must be honored
Oaths that must be betrayed

Rear Admiral James Tecumseh barely survived his last mission against the Alliance of Free Stars with his reputation and life intact. Under a cloud of suspicion, he has been assigned to a quiet sector far from the front of the Terran Commonwealth’s war with the Castle Federation and its allies.

But when the Federation’s Operation Medusa cripples his nation’s communications and plummets an interstellar empire into silence, Admiral Tecumseh finds himself thrust into command of an entire fleet—and responsible for the safety of billions of innocent souls.

Enemies internal and external alike challenge the nation he is sworn to serve. Duty and honor call him to action to protect the innocent, and the Admiral and his new fleet are called to war once more.

But the darkest treason lurks where no one expects it…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*After the Flood: A Novel *




  








A Chicago Tribune Best Book of the Year

An inventive and riveting epic saga, After the Flood signals the arrival of an extraordinary new talent.

A little more than a century from now, our world has been utterly transformed. After years of slowly overtaking the continent, rising floodwaters have obliterated America’s great coastal cities and then its heartland, leaving nothing but an archipelago of mountaintop colonies surrounded by a deep expanse of open water.

Stubbornly independent Myra and her precocious seven-year-old daughter, Pearl, fish from their small boat, the Bird, visiting dry land only to trade for supplies and information in the few remaining outposts of civilization. For seven years, Myra has grieved the loss of her oldest daughter, Row, who was stolen by her father after a monstrous deluge overtook their home in Nebraska. Then, in a violent confrontation with a stranger, Myra suddenly discovers that Row was last seen in a far-off encampment near the Arctic Circle. Throwing aside her usual caution, Myra and Pearl embark on a perilous voyage into the icy northern seas, hoping against hope that Row will still be there.

On their journey, Myra and Pearl join forces with a larger ship and Myra finds herself bonding with her fellow seekers who hope to build a safe haven together in this dangerous new world. But secrets, lust, and betrayals threaten their dream, and after their fortunes take a shocking—and bloody—turn, Myra can no longer ignore the question of whether saving Row is worth endangering Pearl and her fellow travelers.

A compulsively readable novel of dark despair and soaring hope, After the Flood is a magnificent, action packed, and sometimes frightening odyssey laced with wonder—an affecting and wholly original saga both redemptive and astonishing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Three-Minute Universe (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 41)*




  








It's up to the elite crew of the Enterprise to stop the Sackers from using a new scientific device before it destroys the universe!

The Sackers. In all Captain James T. Kirk's travels, he has never found a race more universally shunned and abhorred. Their mere appearance causes most Federation members to become violently ill.

Now the Sackers have performed a deed whose brutality matches their horrifying exterior. They have stolen a revolutionary new scientific device—murdering an entire race in the process—and used it to create a rip in the fabric of space, a hole through which another universe is rapidly leaking. Unless Captain Kirk and the crew of the Enterprise can find a way to stop the new universe's expansion, it will consume—and utterly destroy—our own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death in Winter: The Next Generation: Death in Winter (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *




  








Destinies are shattered, the Romulan Empire is shaken to its core, and Jean Luc-Picard’s life is changed forever in this Star Trek: The Next Generation novel.

Long before Captain Jean-Luc Picard took command of the legendary Starship Enterprise™, he fell deeply and hopelessly in love with Doctor Beverly Crusher. Though, for one reason or another, Picard never acted on his feelings, he found a measure of contentment as Beverly’s close friend, colleague, and daily breakfast partner.

But when Doctor Crusher leaves her position on the Enterprise to become the chief medical officer of Starfleet, the brightest light in Picard’s life is taken from him. And he has hardly resigned himself to his loss when he learns that Beverly has been declared missing in action on a distant planet—and presumed dead.

Kevratas is a bleak, frozen world on the far side of the Romulan Neutral Zone where the Federation has become the plague-ravaged natives’ only real hope of survival and freedom. Starfleet has no recourse but to send in another team to try to save the Kevrata—and Picard is the natural choice. Critical to the success of his mission are two colleagues who served under him when he commanded the Starship Stargazer—Pug Joseph, a man with a past to live down, and Doctor Carter Greyhorse, who has served time for attempted murder—as well as a Romulan who left his people years earlier and never expected to return. Together, they follow the trail of Beverly Crusher to Kevratas, determined to succeed where the doctor failed.

On the Romulan homeworld, meanwhile, the political vacuum created by the demise of Praetor Shinzon has been filled by his staunchest supporter, Senator Tal’aura. But there are those who oppose her, including Commander Donatra and the warbird fleets under her command, because of the way Tal’aura has mishandled rebellions on the Empire's subject worlds.

And one rebellion in particular; the movement for self-determination on frigid Kevratas. So begins a desperate struggle—not only for the freedom of the long-oppressed Kevrata but also for the soul of the Romulan Empire. Before it’s over, destinies will be forged and shattered, the Empire will be shaken to its ancient foundations, and Jean-Luc Picard's life will be changed...forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: The Next Generation: Day of Honor #1: Ancient Blood*




  








In this first of the thrilling Day of Honor series, Star Trek: The Next Generation’s Worf and his son find themselves at a deadly crossroads between Klingon honor and their own personal ideals.

To Klingon warriors, no occasion is more sacred than the Day of Honor—a celebration where they pay homage to all that makes them Klingon. But honor often comes at a price and Worf finds his tested when he goes undercover to infiltrate a planetary criminal network.

How can he root out the overwhelming corruption without resorting to deceit and treachery himself? Meanwhile, his son, Alexander, is confronted with his own dilemma. How can he align his own sense of Klingon honor with his human heritage?

Together, father and son embark on a complicated and dangerous journey that may cost them their Klingon souls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Day of Honor #2: Armageddon Sky *




  








Worf and the USS Defiant find themselves in a deadly trap in this suspenseful and white-knuckled thriller in the bestselling Day of Honor series taking place in Star Trek: Deep Space Nine.

Dispatched on a secret mission, Commander Worf and the crew of the USS Defiant find themselves trapped—along with the exiled Klingons who had pledged their loyalty to Worf’s dishonored family—on an alien world threatened by a global cataclysm. Worf must find a way to save himself and his fellow Klingons and also prevent a bloody massacre that will forever stain the honor of the Klingon Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor #3: Her Klingon Soul: Star Trek Voyager: Day of Honor #3 *




  








Even light-years from the Klingon Empire, the Day of Honor remains an occasion of great importance. And sometimes honor is found in the most unexpected places...

B’Elanna Torres has never cared for the Day of Honor. Ashamed of her Klingon heritage, she regards the holiday as an unwanted reminder of all she has struggled to repress. Besides, something awful always seems to happen to her then. Her bad luck seems to be running true to form when she and Harry Kim are captured by alien slavers. Imprisoned by the enigmatic Risatti, forced to mine for deadly radioactive ore, Torres will need all of her strength and cunning to survive—and her honor as well.

™, ®, & © 2014 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Star Trek: The Original Series: Day of Honor #4: Treaty's Law *




  








Discover the beginnings of Klingon’s most sacred holiday in this thrilling entry in the bestselling Star Trek series.

Signi Beta is an M-class planet ideal for farming. The Federation wants it, but the Klingon Empire has the stronger claim. Captain Kirk of the USS Enterprise hates to lose the planet, especially to his old adversary, Commander Kor. Their mutual antagonism turns into an uneasy alliance, however, when yet another alien fleet attacks both the Klingons and the USS Enterprise. Now Kirk and Kor must rely on each other’s honor—or none of them may survive to wage their war again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Emissary (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Book 1) *




  








An original novel based on the acclaimed Star Trek TV series!

Commander Benjamin Sisko is just recovering from the death of his wife when he is assigned command over the former Cardassian, but new Federation space station, Deep Space Nine. This space station is strategically located not only because of its orbit about Bajor, but also because of its proximity to the only known stable wormhole in the galaxy. After meeting the other Bajoran and Starfleet personnel assigned to the station, including a former Bajoran freedom fighter and a shapeshifter, Sisko finds himself in that very wormhole and in the midst of a metaphysical experience as the alien inhabitants of the wormhole question the concepts of time and love. Sisko, filled with humanistic hubris, begins to explain these experiences, and resolve his painful past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A Stitch in Time (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Book 27) *




  








An unique and intense tale following Elim Garak as he attempts to stitch the ravaged society of Cardassia back together.

For nearly a decade Garak has longed for just one thing—to go home. Exiled on a space station, surrounded by aliens who loathe and distrust him, going back to Cardassia has been Garak's one dream. Now, finally, he is home. But home is a world whose landscape is filled with death and destruction. Desperation and dust are constant companions and luxury is a glass of clean water and a warm place to sleep.

Ironically, it is a letter from one of the aliens on that space station, Dr. Julian Bashir, that inspires Garak to look at the fabric of his life. Elim Garak has been a student, a gardener, a spy, an exile, a tailor, even a liberator. It is a life that was charted by the forces of Cardassian society with very little understanding of the person, and even less compassion.

But it is the tailor that understands who Elim Garak was, and what he could be. It is the tailor who sees the ruined fabric of Cardassia, and who knows how to bring this ravaged society back together. This is strange, because a tailor is the one thing Garak never wanted to be. But it is the tailor whom both Cardassia and Elim Garak need. It is the tailor who can put the pieces together, who can take a stitch in time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Left Hand of Destiny Book 1 (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *




  








In a riveting Star Trek novel inspired by Arthurian legend, Klingon General Martok and Worf return to the Klingon homeworld after the Dominion War, only to face rebellion, civil war, and a shocking enemy.

Lieutenant Ezri Dax compels Lieutenant Commander Worf to the most fateful decision of his life—vanquish Klingon leader Gowron in honorable combat and install in his place a low-born, one-eyed soldier of the empire who might lead their people back to the path of honor.

Under the weighty mantle of chancellor, General Martok led the forces of the empire to victory in the final Allied assault against the Dominion. Now, with Worf at his side as the newly appointed Federation ambassador to Qo’noS, Martok is finally coming home, bringing with him the hope of a bright new future for his people.

But the new chancellor’s triumphant return to the Klingon homeworld is met by treachery and upheaval. As the demons of the general’s past rise up, so too does a usurper to the Imperial Throne, one who knows exactly how to crush Martok and all who stand with him—and who won’t be satisfied until they are ashes under the foundation of a new Klingon Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Left Hand of Destiny Book Two (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine 2)*




  








As General Martok’s war to win back his empire intensifies, the truth about his past is revealed, leading to a final confrontation against his corrupt son and the woman he once loved in this epic Star Trek: Deep Space Nine novel.

Sins of the past collide with hopes for the future as Martok fights for the right to lead the Klingon Empire. With the secret of his usurper exposed, the ousted chancellor and his ragtag band of followers embark on a desperate plan to retake the empire.

But while Worf, Ezri Dax, and the crew of the IKS Rotarran go in search of the most revered Klingon icon of power, Martok is dealt the most crushing blow of all—driving him to make his final stand on the ice-strewn cliffs of sacred Boreth. As that frozen world reverberates with the song of armies and bat’leths clashing, the mystery of Martok’s past, and the future of the Klingon Empire, is finally revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*From Sawdust to Stardust: The Biography of DeForest Kelley, Star Trek's Dr. McCoy *




  








In the forty-year history of Star Trek®, none of the television show's actors are more beloved than DeForest Kelley. His portrayal of Leonard "Bones" McCoy, the southern physician aboard the Starship Enterprise™, brought an unaffected humanity to the groundbreaking space frontier series.

Jackson DeForest Kelley came of age in Depression-era Georgia. He was raised on the sawdust trail, a preacher's kid steeped in his father's literal faith and judgment. But De's natural artistic gifts called him to a different way, and a visit to California at seventeen showed a bright new world.

Theater and radio defined his early career -- but it was a World War II training film he made while serving in the Army Air Corps that led to his first Paramount Studios contract.

After years of struggle, his lean, weathered look became well known in notable westerns and television programs such as You Are There and Bonanza. But his work on several pilots for writer-producer Gene Roddenberry changed his destiny and the course of cultural history.

This thoroughly researched actor's life is about hard work and luck, loyalty and love. It is a journey that takes us all...from sawdust to stardust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Of Mice and Men *


  








A controversial tale of friendship and tragedy during the Great Depression

A Penguin Classic

Over seventy-five years since its first publication, Steinbeck’s tale of commitment, loneliness, hope, and loss remains one of America’s most widely read and taught novels. An unlikely pair, George and Lennie, two migrant workers in California during the Great Depression, grasp for their American Dream. They hustle work when they can, living a hand-to-mouth existence. For George and Lennie have a plan: to own an acre of land and a shack they can call their own. When they land jobs on a ranch in the Salinas Valley, the fulfillment of their dream seems to be within their grasp. But even George cannot guard Lennie from the provocations, nor predict the consequences of Lennie's unswerving obedience to the things George taught him.

Of Mice and Men represents an experiment in form, which Steinbeck described as “a kind of playable novel, written in a novel form but so scened and set that it can be played as it stands.” A rarity in American letters, it achieved remarkable success as a novel, a Broadway play, and three acclaimed films. This edition features an introduction by Susan Shillinglaw, one of today’s leading Steinbeck scholars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Everybody Behaves Badly: The True Story Behind Hemingway's Masterpiece The Sun Also Rises*




  







The making of Ernest Hemingway's The Sun Also Rises, the outsize personalities who inspired it, and the vast changes it wrought on the literary world

In the summer of 1925, Ernest Hemingway and a clique of raucous companions traveled to Pamplona, Spain, for the town’s infamous running of the bulls. Then, over the next six weeks, he channeled that trip’s maelstrom of drunken brawls, sexual rivalry, midnight betrayals, and midday hangovers into his groundbreaking novel The Sun Also Rises. This revolutionary work redefined modern literature as much as it did his peers, who would forever after be called the Lost Generation. But the full story of Hemingway’s legendary rise has remained untold until now. Lesley Blume resurrects the explosive, restless landscape of 1920s Paris and Spain and reveals how Hemingway helped create his own legend. He made himself into a death-courting, bull-fighting aficionado; a hard-drinking, short-fused literary genius; and an expatriate bon vivant. Blume’s vivid account reveals the inner circle of the Lost Generation as we have never seen it before, and shows how it still influences what we read and how we think about youth, sex, love, and excess.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*I Alone Can Fix It: Donald J. Trump's Catastrophic Final Year*




  








The instant #1 New York Times bestseller | A Washington Post Notable Book | One of NPR's Best Books of 2021

The definitive behind-the-scenes story of Trump's final year in office, by Phil Rucker and Carol Leonnig, the Pulitzer-Prize winning reporters and authors of A Very Stable Genius.

“Chilling.” – Anderson Cooper
“Jaw-dropping.” – John Berman
“Shocking.” – John Heilemann
“Explosive.” – Hallie Jackson
“Blockbuster new reporting.” – Nicolle Wallace
“Bracing new revelations.” – Brian Williams
“Bombshell reporting.” – David Muir

The true story of what took place in Donald Trump’s White House during a disastrous 2020 has never before been told in full. What was really going on around the president, as the government failed to contain the coronavirus and over half a million Americans perished? Who was influencing Trump after he refused to concede an election he had clearly lost and spread lies about election fraud? To answer these questions, Phil Rucker and Carol Leonnig reveal a dysfunctional and bumbling presidency’s inner workings in unprecedented, stunning detail.

Focused on Trump and the key players around him—the doctors, generals, senior advisers, and Trump family members— Rucker and Leonnig provide a forensic account of the most devastating year in a presidency like no other. Their sources were in the room as time and time again Trump put his personal gain ahead of the good of the country. These witnesses to history tell the story of him longing to deploy the military to the streets of American cities to crush the protest movement in the wake of the killing of George Floyd, all to bolster his image of strength ahead of the election. These sources saw firsthand his refusal to take the threat of the coronavirus seriously—even to the point of allowing himself and those around him to be infected. This is a story of a nation sabotaged—economically, medically, and politically—by its own leader, culminating with a groundbreaking, minute-by-minute account of exactly what went on in the Capitol building on January 6, as Trump’s supporters so easily breached the most sacred halls of American democracy, and how the president reacted. With unparalleled access, Rucker and Leonnig explain and expose exactly who enabled—and who foiled—Trump as he sought desperately to cling to power.

A classic and heart-racing work of investigative reporting, this book is destined to be read and studied by citizens and historians alike for decades to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gossip Ghost: Undertown Paranormal Mysteries Book 1*




  








Emma Day does NOT believe in ghosts. She does NOT have mystic powers. And she does NOT chase killers through cursed Seattle neighborhoods. Well, not usually…

When Emma inherits her estranged aunt’s psychic shop, she doesn’t plan to stay. Back home her career is hanging by a thread. But so is the body she finds in the attic.

Murder spills a lifetime of magical secrets. Decades ago, they destroyed a family and gutted a community. Now they’re Emma’s only second chance.

To crack the case and lift the curse she needs her friends: a team of gossip-hungry ghosts; a professor of applied folklore; a tough-as-nails barista; and an enigmatic cat known as The Captain.

Over frothy lattes and flaky croissants, Emma follows the clues and finds what she least expects: friendship and community. But can she keep them?

The power-hungry Neighborhood Association wants her out. Meanwhile, a killer from the past is tying up loose ends…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Murder at a Scottish Social (A Scottish Shire Mystery Book 3) *




  








Sweater shop owner Paislee Shaw puts the yarn in Nairn, but a killer has put poison in some Scottish shortbread cookies . . .

Opening her shop Cashmere Crush and making a new home for herself, her son Brody, Gramps, and their black Scottish terrier Wallace in the beautiful Scottish village of Nairn is a dream come true. So Paislee is happy to give back by donating a luxurious cashmere sweater for an auction to raise money for the Nairn Food Bank. She’s less happy to make the acquaintance of a clique of competitive moms at the charity event, who treat a baking contest like it’s life or death. It turns out to be the latter for Queen Bee Kirsten Buchanan when a peanut-laced shortbread cookie triggers her fatal nut allergy.

Who would poison Kirsten? How about half the town? But when Paislee’s pal Blaise is suspected, the sweater-selling sleuth leaps into action to unravel the mystery. Along with gruff but handsome DI Mack Zeffer, she has to sort through a batch of suspects without becoming this cookie-cutter killer’s next target . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kurt Hunter Mysteries - Volume Three *




  








BACKWATER FLATS

If you can't trust the law, who can you trust?

When an officer's murder in Biscayne National Park threatens to expose a corrupt agency, one man is tasked with finding the killer, but he’s running into a wall of organizational conspiracy built to conceal a devious plot. Special Agent Kurt Hunter is fighting to find the truth hidden behind a maze of twisted coworkers and interagency tensions. His investigation leads him through the pristine waters of the national park to the brightest and darkest sides of Miami. But when Kurt gets too close to exposing the scam and his family is threatened, he’s forced to take justice into his own hands.



BACKWATER GRAVE

A killer is on the loose in South Florida’s national parks . . . And the trail of bodies leads to Special Agent Kurt Hunter. When a string of not-so-accidental drownings in the parks attracts the attention of the FBI, Kurt is drawn into a quagmire of bureaucrats and politicians, each with their own agenda. Faced with the reality that the deaths are really murders — all with ties to Kurt — he is forced to make a decision: save his job . . . or his life. Figuring out the modus operandi of the killer leads Kurt down an old path he would have rather forgotten. From the iconic Intracoastal Waterway of Miami to the beauty of Biscayne National Park, this new mystery from bestselling author Steven Becker reveals the good, the bad, and the ugly of South Florida.


BACKWATER DIVA

A pop icon is found dead aboard a lavish yacht that happens to be anchored in Biscayne National Park.

Murder knows no boundaries, and with the yacht in his jurisdiction, Special Agent Kurt Hunter becomes entangled in a world he knows nothing about. While Kurt is no stranger to high-profile cases, he’s not looking for the spotlight or notoriety-he’s had both with disastrous results. Hounded by the media, promoters, and an Internal Affairs investigator, Kurt is forced to face his own inner demons to solve the case. From the glamorous Intracoastal Waterway of Miami to the natural beauty of Biscayne National Park, this new mystery from bestselling author Steven Becker reveals the good, the bad, and the ugly of South Florida.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Desecration of All Saints: A Stand-Alone Action Mystery (Mackenzie August, Action Mysteries,) *




  








A slumping detective is hired to investigate the most powerful man in his city - the priest.

★★★★★ "I've read seven of his books in the last ten days." - Amazon Review
★★★★★ "A delicate subject matter, expertly done." - Amazon Review

Mackenzie August is a private detective and he's in a rut. His is a feast-or-famine profession, and seasons of mundane work are wearing him down. What he needs is a stimulating case...

Two men come to Mackenzie in secret and request his services. The leader of their church is a venerable and nationally celebrated priest, yet rumors circulate that all is not as it seems. A young clergyman, recently hired, alleges the man is really a villain in disguise. Who can be trusted, the newcomer or the respected priest?

Mackenzie is charged with discovering who is telling the truth and who is lying, and do it before the public catches wind. What he discovers, however, is far worse than anyone could've guessed...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Summit Lake *




  








“A gem of a mystery, fast-paced and suspenseful.”--Catherine Coulter, # 1 New York Times bestselling author

Set in a small, picturesque North Carolina town, Charlie Donlea’s suspenseful debut novel tells the haunting story of a murdered law school student, the reporter assigned to her story—and the intimate connection that comes when the living walk in the footsteps of the dead.

“No suspects. No persons of interest. Just a girl who was alive one day and dead the next.”

Some places seem too beautiful to be touched by horror. Summit Lake, nestled in the Blue Ridge Mountains, is that kind of place, with charming stilt houses dotted along the pristine water. But two weeks ago, Becca Eckersley, a first-year law student, was brutally murdered in one of those houses. The daughter of a powerful attorney, Becca was hard-working, accomplished, and ambitious. Now, while the town reels with grief and shocked residents gather to share their theories, the police are baffled.

At first, investigative reporter Kelsey Castle thinks of the assignment as a fluff piece. But the savagery of the crime, and the determined efforts to keep the case quiet, all hint at something far more than a random attack by a stranger. As Kelsey digs deeper, pushing on despite danger and warnings, she feels a growing connection to the dead girl. And the more she learns about Becca’s friendships, her love life—and the secrets she was keeping—the more convinced she becomes that learning the truth about Becca could be the key to overcoming her own dark past…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Man of Wax Series (Man of Wax Trilogy) *




  






The entire four-book series in the best-selling Man of Wax series: Legion, Man of Wax, The Inner Circle, End Game. Nearly 1,600 pages of page-turning suspense! 

"Man of Wax grabs you by the throat in the first chapter and never lets go. A suspense-filled thrill ride with plenty of shocks along the way. Read it!" —F. Paul Wilson, New York Times bestselling author of the Repairman Jack novels

LEGION

A message courier pushed into the path of a train. A young woman commits a terrible act of violence. A family man puts a gun to his head.

John Smith suspects these aren't random events — someone engineered them. But who — or what? And why is John Smith their next target?

MAN OF WAX 

Ben Anderson goes to bed Sunday night, lying next to his wife in the comfort and safety of their Pennsylvania family home, to wake up the next day in a rundown motel in California — alone.

He doesn't know how he got there, he doesn't know where his family is, and written in dried blood on the bathroom door are the words LET THE GAME BEGIN.

Soon Ben is contacted by Simon. Simon knows all there is to know about Ben, more than he cares to remember himself. If Ben wants to save himself and his family, he will have to do everything Simon says.

As the game begins — with stakes much higher than either man can imagine — no one knows where it will lead or how it will end.

Only one thing is for certain: this time the game will change everything.

THE INNER CIRCLE

Two years ago Ben Anderson woke up in a rundown motel, three thousand miles from home, his family missing, and the words LET THE GAME BEGIN written in blood on the back of the bathroom door.

Now, with his past life gone, Ben has become a soldier in Carver Ellison's army against Caesar.

But when a mission goes wrong and one of their team members is murdered, it's the last cryptic word spoken that will lead Ben and the team one step closer to the Inner Circle — a step that may bring them salvation ... or get them all killed.

END GAME

Two years ago Ben Anderson woke up in a rundown motel, three thousand miles from home, his family missing, and the words LET THE GAME BEGIN written in blood on the back of the bathroom door.

Two years ago, everything changed. Not just for Ben and his family, who he believed was lost forever, but for those who had orchestrated the whole ordeal and who had stuck Ben in a game he was never supposed to win.

Ben vowed he would never play the game again.

But now, after learning a startling truth, Ben has no choice but to once again play the game. He wakes up in a rundown motel — a very familiar rundown motel — with the words LET THE GAME CONTINUE on the back of the bathroom door.

Caesar and his people are expecting a good show. And Ben’s about to give them one. Because every game must end, and Ben will be the one to end this game ... or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Knowledge Machine: How Irrationality Created Modern Science*




  








A paradigm-shifting, widely acclaimed work for our generation, The Knowledge Machine revolutionizes our understanding of the origins and structure of science.


Michael Strevens’s “provocative and fascinating” (Jennifer Szalai, New York Times) investigation of science asks two fundamental questions: Why is science so powerful? And why did it take so long for the human race to start using science to learn the secrets of nature? The Knowledge Machine’s radical answer is that science, by nature, calls on its practitioners to do the irrational. By willfully ignoring religion, theoretical beauty, and especially philosophy, scientists embrace an unnaturally narrow method of inquiry, channeling unprecedented energy into observation and experimentation. Rich with vivid historical examples and widely acclaimed, Knowledge Machine overturns many of our most basic assumptions about scientific discovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Admiral Halsey's Story*




  








Fleet Admiral Halsey was attending a reception in 1946 when a woman broke through the crowd around him, grasped his hand, and cried, “I feel as if I were touching the hand of God!”

On the day that Pearl Harbor was attacked, William Frederick Halsey, Jr., was a vice admiral with the signal number 41. He had won the Navy Cross in World War I and also held the Mexican Service Medal and the Victory Medal with Destroyer Clasp. In addition, Greece had given him the Order of the Redeemer, and Chile, the Al Merito, Primera Classe. His vice admiral’s stripes and his long years of diversified service had made him well known in the Navy, but although he was listed in “Who’s Who,” as are all naval officers above captains, few civilians had heard his name.

By the time of the reception, five years later, he had become not only the most famous man in the United States Navy but the most famous living naval man in the world. He had jumped from the obscure pages of the “Navy Register” to the front pages of the world’s newspapers, and from there into the pages of history.

He had been promoted two grades, his signal number was 7, and his five decorations had increased to twenty-four...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Fighting Captain: The Story of Frederic Walker RN CB DSO & The Battle of the Atlantic *




  








A riveting account of the World War II naval career of the man who did more to win the Battle of the Atlantic than any other officer at sea.

Captain F. J. Walker, RN, dedicated his life to defeating the Germans—and Karl Dönitz, Führer der U-Boote, in particular—by containing the U-boats, wearing them down, and sending them back to their bunkers.

He was a formidable figure and one of the greatest fighting captains in the Royal Navy, sinking twenty U-boats. For this he was awarded a CB and four DSOs.

A month after D-Day, exhausted by his continuous actions at sea against the enemy and his successful exertions to keep the U-boats out of the English Channel to ensure the safe passage of the Allied landings at D-day, he went ashore in Liverpool after a patrol. His ships and the men he had trained and inspired were already back at sea when he died on the 9 July, 1944, aged 48.

His ships went on to sink another nine U-boats, bringing his flotillas’ total up to twenty-nine, before the U-boat fleet finally surrendered. Fifteen of which were sunk by Walker’s own ship, HMS Starling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Stay the Rising Sun: The True Story of USS Lexington, Her Valiant Crew, and Changing the Course of WWII *




  








Her crew called her the "Lady Lex" - see how her fierce battle turned the tide in the Allies' favor.

In May 1942, the United States' first first naval victory against the Japanese in the Coral Sea was marred by the loss of the aircraft carrier USS Lexington. Another carrier was nearly ready for launch when the news arrived, so the navy changed her name to Lexington, confusing the Japanese.

The men of the original "Lady Lex" loved their ship and fought hard to protect her. They were also seeking revenge for the losses sustained at Pearl Harbor. Crippling attacks by the Japanese left her on fire and dead in the water. A remarkable 90 percent of the crew made it off the burning decks before Lexington had to be abandoned. In all the annals of the Second World War, there is hardly a battle story more compelling.

Lexington's legacy did not end with her demise, however. Although the battle was deemed a tactical success for the Japanese, it turned out to be a strategic loss: For the first time in the war, a Japanese invasion force was forced to retreat.

The lessons learned by losing the Lexington at Coral Sea impacted tactics, air wing operations, damage control, and ship construction. Altogether, they forged a critical, positive turning point in the war. The ship that ushered in and gave birth to a new era in naval warfare might be gone, but fate decreed that her important legacy would live on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Escape from Java: The Extraordinary World War II Story of the USS Marblehead *




  








The old light cruiser Marblehead was living out her final years of naval service as a member of the United States Asiatic Fleet in 1941. The small group of mostly antiquated ships based in the Philippines sailed the waters of East Asia to show the American flag in places like China, Hong Kong, Japan, and Singapore. The sudden eruption of World War II in the Pacific put the warship on the front lines of the conflict as Imperial Japan unleased a series of devastating attacks across the region.

On the morning of February 4, 1942, the warship was surprised by Japanese planes northeast of Java. Two large bombs slammed into Marblehead causing fires, casualties, and knocking out her steering gear. A third bomb exploded close by underwater. The near miss ripped a large gash into her hull allowing a torrent of water to rush inside the ship.

Escape from Java takes the reader all throughout the ship as the story unfolds – next to gunners toiling to keep their guns firing, with medical staff tending to the wounded, and alongside damage control sailors working in flooded compartments. The damage was critical, so much so the Japanese radioed they had sunk the ship. In fact, through courage, sacrifice, and super-human effort, Marblehead would successfully make a harrowing 13,000 mile journey back to the US.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/03/23.

Currently $2.

*Secret Agenda: Watergate, Deep Throat, and the CIA *




  








The exposé that reveals “a prostitution ring, heavy CIA involvement, spying on the White House as well as on the Democrats, and plots within plots” (The Washington Post)

Ten years after the infamous Watergate scandal that brought down the Nixon presidency, Jim Hougan—then the Washington editor of Harper’s Magazine—set out to write a profile of Lou Russell, a boozy private-eye who plied his trade in the vice-driven underbelly of the nation’s capital. Hougan soon discovered that Russell was “the sixth man, the one who got away” when his boss, veteran CIA officer Jim McCord, led a break-in team into a trap at the Watergate.

Using the Freedom of Information Act to win the release of the FBI’s Watergate investigation—some thirty-thousand pages of documents that neither the Washington Post nor the Senate had seen—Hougan refuted the orthodox narrative of the affair.

Armed with evidence hidden from the public for more than a decade, Hougan proves that McCord deliberately sabotaged the June 17, 1972, burglary. None of the Democrats’ phones had been bugged, and the spy-team’s ostensible leader, Gordon Liddy, was himself a pawn—at once, guilty and oblivious.

The power struggle that unfolded saw E. Howard Hunt and Jim McCord using the White House as a cover for an illicit domestic intelligence operation involving call-girls at the nearby Columbia Plaza Apartments.

A New York Times Notable Book, Secret Agenda “present some valuable new evidence and explored many murky corners of our recent past . . . The questions [Hougan] has posed here—and some he hasn’t—certainly deserve an answer” (The New York Times Book Review). Kirkus Reviews declared the book “a fascinating series of puzzles—with all the detective work laid out.”


----------



## telracs

i just want to say thank you for doing this and let you know your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

telracs said:


> i just want to say thank you for doing this and let you know your efforts are appreciated.


Telracs, thank you for that. 

*____*

01/04/23.

Currently $1.

*Courage, Commitment, Faith: Tales from the Coalition Defense Force, Vol. 1 *




  








The first volume of sci-fi short stories straight from the Terran Diaspora!

Discover the origins of some of your favorite characters. Witness intense galactic battles from all-new perspectives in one exciting anthology.

Support technician Kenneth Lowe volunteers for a high-dollar job with mysteriously few takers after a crushing breakup. Instead of greener pastures, he finds himself on a desolate planet embedded with a Marine detachment in an epic battle for survival.

Lieutenant Jackson Adams goes undercover to nail a corrupt Coalition officer. But someone else gets to the evidence first, and getting it back from the beautiful thief-for-hire and her silent sidekick will prove more than an adventure.

Major Felix Rothbard’s career hit the skids after rejecting the official narrative that ended Jim Henry’s time in the CDF. When an intelligence recovery mission becomes a desperate extraction, his own position is on the line when he refuses to leave any man behind.

Washed out historian Morton Barley explores the ruins of the derelict medical ship Desmond Doss that suffered a devastating crash without ever firing a shot in battle. He’s determined to solve the mystery of the vanished crew—even if it kills him.

The CSV Zvika Greengold has a new commander since Colonel Terhani’s retirement. But the burden of leadership means more than promotion for Captain Dorva Feldstein—especially when she must send brave men and women out to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Off Planet (Aunare Chronicles Book 1) *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author Aileen Erin comes the now complete Aunare Chronicles.

In an all-too-plausible future where corporate conglomerates have left the world’s governments in shambles, anyone with means has left the polluted Earth for the promise of a better life on a SpaceTech owned colony among the stars.

Maité Martinez is the daughter of an Earther Latina and a powerful Aunare man, an alien race that SpaceTech sees as a threat to their dominion. When tensions turned violent, Maité found herself trapped on Earth and forced into hiding.

For thirteen years, Maité has stayed hidden, but every minute she stays on Earth is one closer to getting caught.

She’s lived on the streets, gone hungry, and found a way to fight through it all. But one night, while waitressing in a greasy diner, a customer gets handsy with her. She reacts without thinking.

Covered in blood, Maité runs, but it’s not long before SpaceTech finds her…

Arrested and forced into dangerous work detail on a volcano planet, Maité waits for SpaceTech to make their move against the Aunare. She knows she’ll be used as a pawn soon. If she can’t find a way to stop them, there will be an interstellar war big enough to end all life in the universe.

But how can one girl—one prisoner—prevent the total annihilation of humanity without getting herself killed in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Off Balance (Aunare Chronicles Book 2) *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author Aileen Erin comes the second book in the now complete Aunare Chronicles.

Broken, beaten-down, and plagued by nightmares, Amihanna di Aetes is surrounded by the Aunare race that makes up the other half of her heritage, but she feels alien amongst them.

Amihanna’s not sure which is worse: SpaceTech’s overt hatred of Aunare or the Aunare’s covert hatred of halfers.

She hears their whispers whenever she enters a room and sees her death reflected in their eyes. Amihanna doesn’t know who to trust anymore, but she hasn’t survived this long by ignoring the warning signs all around her, especially when her instincts are screaming that a familiar choice is coming: flee or fight.

Her parents assure her everything is okay, but with Amihanna’s sudden return, questions arise among the Aunare: who should be blamed for the start of a full-scale war with SpaceTech, how much danger will the war bring, and is Amihanna truly fit to be the next high queen?

Honestly, Amihanna wants to forget all the politics, her betrothal to the breathtakingly handsome crowned prince—Lorne ni Taure, and the possibility of being queen. Her needs are much more basic.

All she wants is a solid night’s sleep where she doesn’t wake up screaming with the phantom pain of her skin burning. All she needs is to live without fear of a mob tearing her away from her family. All she hopes for is a chance to dream of a future instead of constantly fighting for her right to live.

And yet, somehow, everything she does leads her back to Lorne. He always seems to know when she’s about to break under the pressures of her new life.

There’s no way Amihanna could face being the future High Queen of the Aunare, except that’s exactly what Lorne wants. His quiet patience is wearing Amihanna’s protective walls down, and she’s terrified of what will happen if they fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*In Command: An Aunare Chronicles Novella *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author Aileen Erin comes the third book in the now complete Aunare Chronicle.

An Aunare Chronicles Novella*

Amihanna di Aetes is used to fighting, surviving, and relying on her strength to get through the hard times. She thought the worst was over when she accepted her engagement to Lorne ni Taure, the High King of the Aunare, and claimed her place as the future High Queen.

It should be easy to slide into her new role. How hard can it be living in luxury with your soulmate after growing up alone on the streets?

But the more she learns about the Aunare and their politics, the more she realizes that the true test of her strength is just beginning.

Amihanna di Aetes is in for the battle of her life if she wants the Aunare to accept her reign.

*In Command is a 65K novel, but at less than half of the size of the rest of the doorstop books in the series, it reads like a novella. It takes place between Off Balance and On Mission (Book 2.5 of the Aunare Chronicles). The series can be enjoyed without reading this story, but you can’t enjoy this story without reading the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On Mission (Aunare Chronicles Book 4) *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author Aileen Erin comes the fourth book in the now complete Aunare Chronicles.

Amihanna di Aetes has finally accepted her place in the Aunare world. In a matter of weeks, she’ll marry Lorne and become their High Queen, but no matter how hard she tries, she finds that she’s always doing the wrong thing. At least that’s what the High Council keeps telling her…

There’s only so much rejection a girl can take, which means she’s spending her days trying to get out of High Council meetings. She’s going back to what she does best: teaching and training. Preparing to invade Earth is a much better use of her time.

But when SpaceTech tries to attack her again, it sets off a chain of events no one can stop.

After weeks of refusing Lorne’s request for a meeting, the Aunare’s allies invite them to a neutral system, but nothing can stop this war now. Amihanna’s done pretending to be a politician and can only be who she is. A fighter. A leader. A warrior.

Amihanna isn’t the queen the Aunare want. But she is the queen the Aunare need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*On Destiny (Aunare Chronicles Book 5) *




  








From USA Today Bestselling Author Aileen Erin comes the exciting finale in the Aunare Chronicles

When Amihanna di Aetes first got to Sel’Ani, she never thought she’d have the full support of the Aunare, but she does. She never thought that she’d fall in love, get married, or become the High Queen, but she did. She never thought that she’d be planning something so stupid as her return to Earth, but that’s exactly what she’s doing.

With the Alliance broken, SpaceTech has fully retreated to their home planet, but the chaos of war will descend again. Amihanna and Lorne know they don’t much time to plan their next move.

Everything in their guts tells them to head straight to Earth but going into the heart of SpaceTech’s territory is stupid, reckless, and very likely deadly.

Amihanna and Lorne have one chance to end this war quickly, protect the Aunare, free the Earther’s from SpaceTech’s rule, and save Declan, Ahiga, and the missing ABQ Crew members.

Trying to do it all feels impossible, but Amihanna has never been one to back down from a challenge, especially when defeating SpaceTech was never just her mission. It’s her destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Nightstalkers (Area 51: The Nightstalkers Book 1) *




  








Staff Sergeant Winthrop Carter has just been drafted into the Nightstalkers—an elite group of soldiers that...

Actually, he’s not quite sure what they do.

Born from the Area 51 initiative, the Nightstalkers defy sanity and decorum and include among their ranks Moms, a Black Ops trainee too extreme for Special Forces; Doc, a scientific crackpot; Roland, the weapons enthusiast; and Mac, a contemporary MacGyver. All of them take their orders from the elusive Ms. Jones, who everyone claims is just a hologram.

Those orders include tracking down and sealing tears in our reality that are releasing interdimensional beings known only as Fireflies—creatures that take control of both living and inanimate matter in order to unleash wanton destruction.

Just as Carter is settling in, a rogue scientist triggers a fresh invasion of Fireflies that swarm a swanky gated community. Now it’s up to Carter and his new teammates to neutralize the threat while figuring out who’s behind the breach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Black Tuesday (Time Patrol) *




  








When a mysterious force known only as the Shadow infiltrates history, it has a suspicious target: the date October 29 in six different years spanning 999 to 1980. The Time Patrol must send its highly skilled members into the past with only twenty-four hours to stop the destruction each time.

Each targeted date features a significant event, including Sir Walter Raleigh’s beheading in 1618, the American stock market crash of 1929, and the first Internet message sent in 1969. But the missions are never as clear-cut as they seem, leading the team straight into the dangerous paths of extraordinary adversaries, such as yetis, krakens, and Vikings.

As time grows short, the Time Patrol learns that no amount of training and experience can prepare them for the enemies they battle and the alternate realities they face. And now, six changes to history could lead to the ultimate catastrophe: the end of existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Nine Eleven: Time Patrol*




  








*'He who controls the past, controls the future. He who controls the present, controls the past.' George Orwell. 1984.*

From the New York Times and Wall Street Journal bestselling author of the Area 51, Nightstalker, Atlantis and Green Beret series.

Nine-Eleven 9 A.D.: Three Roman legions are annihilated by an alliance of Germanic tribes; the Romans would never again attempt to expand east of the Rhine River. What if the Romans won?

Nine-Eleven 1973: A military coup in Chile, engineered by the United States, topples the elected President and brings Pinochet to power. What if the coup fails?

Nine-Eleven 1857: 120 emigrants are slaughtered by Mormons in the Mountain Meadows Massacre in Utah. What if it was worse than that?

Nine-Eleven 1776: Benjamin Franklin and John Adams sit down with British Admiral Howe on Staten Island to discuss a possible peace settlement. What if they succeed?

Nine-Eleven 2001: while the world is focused on the United States, the largest plane in the world is carrying the largest nuclear weapon ever made across Russia; but disappears. Who took it? Where is it?

And then there is the most mysterious mission of all, where a Time Patrol agent must go into the Patrol’s own recent history to insure it even exists.

The Shadow's plan is to disrupt our time-line, creating a time tsunami and wiping our present out.

It is up to the Time Patrol to make sure that doesn’t happen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Equinox: Time Patrol *




  








From the New York Times bestselling author of the Atlantis, Area 51, Green Beret and Nightstalker series comes a thrilling ride through history that has been called "Quantum Leap on steroids!"

What does it take to change history and destroy our reality? Change events on the same date, 22 September, in six different years. The Time Patrol must send an agent back to each day, with just 24 hours for each to defeat the Shadow's plan to disrupt our time-line, creating a time tsunami and wiping our present out.

Fall Equinox comes on 22 September. The time when day and night are in balance.

1862. Abraham Lincoln issues the Emancipation Proclamation. But there are some who want to twist this momentous event into something entirely different.

1692. Eight people are hung for being witches in Salem. But a young girl makes a very bold offer to prevent it, not knowing the potential consequences could change history.

1823. Joseph Smith claims to have found gold plates which would form the basis of a new religion. He did find something; which he was never supposed to see and they must be returned to their rightful owner.

1776. Nathan Hale has but one life to give for his country, but there is a plan to use that life to force George Washington to make a strategic error that will destroy his army.

1948. The Berlin Airlift is keeping the western part of the city alive. But if the slightest thing goes wrong, the Cold War might become very hot.

1947. At Area 51 the first Rift opens. A rip into another dimension and Fireflies come through. In history it was sealed at great cost. But what if the Rift expands?

The Shadow's plan is to disrupt our time-line, creating a time tsunami and wiping our present out.

It is up to the Time Patrol to make sure that doesn’t happen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*What Vengeance Comes (The John Decker Supernatural Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








Something terrifying has awakened in the bayou…

When a pair of moonshiners out on an illicit midnight delivery disappear, no one pays much attention. Until their truck is found abandoned on a lonely back road, and not far away, their mutilated bodies. Stumped, the local police chalk it up to a wild animal.

But the killer isn’t done.

Another attack swiftly follows. A pair of teenagers at a popular swimming hole. But this time there is a survivor, and she tells of a monstrous beast with yellow eyes and sharp teeth. A monster that should not exist.

Now, with the townsfolk up in arms and fearing yet more deadly attacks, Sheriff John Decker must hunt this impossible creature and bring it down before it can kill again. Because if he doesn’t, the next victim might be someone he loves...

Part thriller, part supernatural horror, you won’t want to stop reading this action-packed supernatural thriller until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Ghost Canyon (The John Decker Supernatural Thriller Series Book 7)*




  








In the darkness they wait, patient, hungry...

They are found huddled together in a frontier mineshaft. Three mummified corpses sitting near a vein of gold so rich it would have made them wealthy. Yet they never tried to leave. Instead, they sat down and starved to death rather than walk out.

When Robyn Miller inherits her father's share of an old ghost town in Nevada that has been in the family for generations, she decides to pack up and make a new life by creating a one-of-a-kind wedding venue and tourist attraction. Eager to put her plans into action, she hires a trio of geologists to survey the crumbling gold mine so that she can start offering tours. But only one of them makes it out alive, and he brings with him a tale of mummified corpses and seams of gold. He also tells of a creature deep in the tunnels. A beast with glowing red eyes that attacked them, killing his companions and almost murdering him.

The local police, unable to find answers, call in the FBI, who in turn ask CUSP for help. When John Decker arrives in the remote mining town he finds a terrifying adversary that dates all the way back to the Gold Rush, and an ancient legend come to life.

This is book seven in the John Decker series, but it can be read as a standalone novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1) *




  








NOW THE ACCLAIMED HBO SERIES GAME OF THRONES—THE MASTERPIECE THAT BECAME A CULTURAL PHENOMENON

Winter is coming. Such is the stern motto of House Stark, the northernmost of the fiefdoms that owe allegiance to King Robert Baratheon in far-off King’s Landing. There Eddard Stark of Winterfell rules in Robert’s name. There his family dwells in peace and comfort: his proud wife, Catelyn; his sons Robb, Brandon, and Rickon; his daughters Sansa and Arya; and his bastard son, Jon Snow. Far to the north, behind the towering Wall, lie savage Wildings and worse—unnatural things relegated to myth during the centuries-long summer, but proving all too real and all too deadly in the turning of the season.

Yet a more immediate threat lurks to the south, where Jon Arryn, the Hand of the King, has died under mysterious circumstances. Now Robert is riding north to Winterfell, bringing his queen, the lovely but cold Cersei, his son, the cruel, vainglorious Prince Joffrey, and the queen’s brothers Jaime and Tyrion of the powerful and wealthy House Lannister—the first a swordsman without equal, the second a dwarf whose stunted stature belies a brilliant mind. All are heading for Winterfell and a fateful encounter that will change the course of kingdoms.

Meanwhile, across the Narrow Sea, Prince Viserys, heir of the fallen House Targaryen, which once ruled all of Westeros, schemes to reclaim the throne with an army of barbarian Dothraki—whose loyalty he will purchase in the only coin left to him: his beautiful yet innocent sister, Daenerys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*His Dark Materials: The Golden Compass (Book 1) *




  








HIS DARK MATERIALS IS NOW AN HBO ORIGINAL SERIES STARRING DAFNE KEEN, RUTH WILSON, JAMES McAVOY, AND LIN-MANUEL MIRANDA!

The modern fantasy classic that Entertainment Weekly named an “All-Time Greatest Novel” and Newsweek hailed as a “Top 100 Book of All Time.” Philip Pullman takes readers to a world where humans have animal familiars and where parallel universes are within reach.

Lyra is rushing to the cold, far North, where witch clans and armored bears rule. North, where the Gobblers take the children they steal—including her friend Roger. North, where her fearsome uncle Asriel is trying to build a bridge to a parallel world.

Can one small girl make a difference in such great and terrible endeavors? This is Lyra: a savage, a schemer, a liar, and as fierce and true a champion as Roger or Asriel could want.

But what Lyra doesn't know is that to help one of them will be to betray the other...

A masterwork of storytelling and suspense, Philip Pullman's award-winning The Golden Compass is the first in the His Dark Materials series, which continues with The Subtle Knife and The Amber Spyglass.

A #1 New York Times Bestseller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Extraordinary Life of A. A. Milne *




  








The true story of the man who created Winnie-the-Pooh—yet struggled to enjoy the overwhelming success that it brought him.

Thanks to a phenomenally popular collection of whimsical children’s stories about a boy named Christopher Robin and his beloved teddy bear, A.A. Milne remains a household name in almost every corner of the globe. Generations have grown up loving the tales of Winnie-the-Pooh and his friends from the Hundred Acre Wood.

But though his work brought unparalleled joy to millions, Alan Alexander Milne himself was never able to enjoy the fame and fortune they brought him. He died deeply resenting Pooh’s success—as far as he was concerned those stories were just a tiny fraction of his literary work, but nothing else he produced came close in terms of public appreciation. Milne died still unable to reconcile the fact that no matter what else he wrote, regardless of all the plays and stories for adults he had published, he would always be remembered as a children’s storyteller. And his son, widely hailed as the inspiration for Christopher Robin, could never accept his unique place in literary history either. He had barely reached his teens before he grew to loathe his famous father, who he bitterly accused of exploiting his early years.

This biography delves deep into the life of Milne—shedding light on new places, and telling stories untold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Death by the Sea (A By the Sea Mystery Book 1) *




  








In this mystery series debut by the national bestselling author, a Florida island hotel offers bright sun, colorful guests, and dark deeds.

On the barrier island of Melbourne Beach, Florida, The Indialantic by the Sea hotel has a hundred-year-old history—and more than a few guests seem to have been there from the start. When Liz Holt returns home after a decade in New York, she’s happy to be surrounded by the eccentric clientele and loving relatives at her family-run inn. And she’s grateful that business is staying afloat thanks to a few wealthy patrons.

But that patronage decreases by one when a filthy rich guest is discovered dead in her oceanfront suite. Police suspect a simple jewel theft gone wrong, but Liz wonders if the prosperous guest was marked for murder. One thing is sure: there’s a killer at the Indialantic, and if Liz lets gets distracted—by her troubled past or the handsome man tempting her to dredge it back up—her next reservation could be at the cemetery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Death Mask Murders (The Jack Rogan Mysteries Book 7) *




  








Seven brutal murders. A cursed Inca burial mask. A lost treasure. One deadly game.

When convicted killer Maurice Landru reaches out from a Paris prison and asks for help to prove his innocence, celebrated author Jack Rogan cannot resist. Drawn into a web of hidden clues pointing to an ancient mystery, Jack decides to investigate.
Joining forces with Francesca Bartolli, a glamorous criminal profiler, Mademoiselle Darrieux, an eccentric Paris socialite, and Claude Dupree, a retired French police officer, Jack enters a dangerous world of depraved cyber-gambling where the stakes are high, and the players will stop at nothing to satisfy their dark desires.

Following his ‘breadcrumbs of destiny’, Jack soon comes up against an evil genius who terminates his enemies without mercy and is prepared to risk all to win.

On a perilous journey littered with violence and death, Jack uncovers dark secrets of a murky past of ruthless conquistadors, bloodthirsty pirates and shipwrecked priests, all pointing to a fabulous Inca treasure, waiting to be discovered.

Can Jack expose the mastermind behind the horrific murders and retrieve the legendary burial mask before it falls into the wrong hands, or will the forces of darkness overwhelm him and destroy everything he believes in?

The Death Mask Murders is Book 7 in the Jack Rogan Mysteries Series for the thinking reader and culturally curious, and can also be enjoyed as a standalone novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Stolen Altarpiece: An amateur sleuth historical crime mystery. (The Jack Rogan Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








A long-forgotten amulet. A holy relic. A stolen painting. One deadly geopolitical power-play.

When celebrated journalist and author Jack Rogan discovers a hidden letter reaching out of the past, he unwittingly embarks on a quest to find a holy relic that has the power to fight evil.
As he follows a web of intriguing clues that take him on a perilous journey to the Middle East, Rogan soon crosses swords with an old adversary, who is determined to destroy him and those he holds dear.
Soon, secrets buried in a famous stolen painting point to Russia and the threat of war in Ukraine. Joining forces with Tristan, a gifted psychic; Abbot Serapion, a Russian monk; and Sasha, the daughter of a Russian billionaire, Jack enters a dangerous geopolitical arena ruled by a deranged, corrupt man consumed by unbridled ambition and lust for power, who threatens to enslave a nation and destroy an entire country to satisfy his misguided vision of greatness.

Can Jack find a way to defeat the dark forces of evil and turn the tide of history before it’s too late, or will the horrors of war continue, and consume a people who dared to stand against tyranny and dream of freedom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Stranger *




  








NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES!

A secret destroys a man’s perfect life and sends him on a collision course with a deadly conspiracy in this shocking thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Harlan Coben.

The Stranger appears out of nowhere, perhaps in a bar, or a parking lot, or at the grocery store. Their identity is unknown. Their motives are unclear. Their information is undeniable. Then they whisper a few words in your ear and disappear, leaving you picking up the pieces of your shattered world...

Adam Price has a lot to lose: a comfortable marriage to a beautiful woman, two wonderful sons, and all the trappings of the American Dream: a big house, a good job, a seemingly perfect life.

Then he runs into the Stranger. When he learns a devastating secret about his wife, Corinne, he confronts her, and the mirage of perfection disappears as if it never existed at all. Soon Adam finds himself tangled in something far darker than even Corinne's deception, and realizes that if he doesn't make exactly the right moves, the conspiracy he’s stumbled into will not only ruin lives—it will end them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Viaduct Killings: The start of a BRAND NEW addictive crime series from Wes Markin (The Yorkshire Murders Book 1) *




  








*The start of a brand-new crime thriller series from Wes Markin, bestselling author of the DCI Yorke series.*

Still grieving from the tragic death of her colleague, DCI Emma Gardner continues to blame herself and is struggling to focus. So, when she is seconded to the wilds of Yorkshire, Emma hopes she’ll be able to get her mind back on the job, doing what she does best - putting killers behind bars.

But when she is immediately thrown into another violent murder, Emma has no time to rest. Desperate to get answers and find the killer, Emma needs all the help she can. But her new partner, DI Paul Riddick, has demons and issues of his own.

And when this new murder reveals links to an old case Riddick was involved with, Emma fears that history might be about to repeat itself…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lonely Lake Killings (The Yorkshire Murders Book 2) *




  








A lonely recluse. A missing girl and a community in fear.

When the body of a young local girl is found next to an isolated lake, the main suspect is the old recluse who has lived next to the lake for many years – especially when the young girl’s purse is found on the old man’s doorstep.

But DCI Emma Gardner and her partner DI Paul Riddick aren’t so sure. Why would the old hermit leave such an obvious clue? And who would want to set the old man up?

As they dig deeper into the murder they discover a community in fear, determined to keep hold of long buried secrets. And Riddick is convinced that his own dark past is somehow linked to this crime, too.

Gardner fears that she may never get the answers she needs, until a break leads her down a path she’d rather not face. One that runs directly to her own front door…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sacred: A Novel (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro Book 3) *




  








A beautiful, grief-stricken woman has vanished without a trace. So has the detective hired to find her. And a lot of money…

Enter tough-nosed private investigators Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro. Rooted in the streets of blue-collar Dorchester, they've seen it all – and survived. But this case leads them into unexpected territory: a place of lies and corruption, where trusting anyone could get them killed, and where nothing is sacred.

Another superior thriller from Dennis Lehane, the bestselling and acclaimed author of Mystic River, Shutter Island, and Gone, Baby, Gone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What's Done in Darkness: A Novel*




  








Abducted as a teenager, a woman must now confront her past and untangle the truth of what really happened to her in this dark thriller from the author of The Wolf Wants In. 

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: St. Louis Post-Dispatch, Self • “Compulsively, propulsively readable.”—Laura Lippman, bestselling author of Lady in the Lake

Seventeen-year-old Sarabeth has become increasingly rebellious since her parents found God and moved their family to a remote Arkansas farmstead where she’s forced to wear long dresses, follow strict rules, and grow her hair down to her waist. She’s all but given up on escaping the farm when a masked man appears one stifling summer morning and snatches her out of the cornfield.

A week after her abduction, she’s found alongside a highway in a bloodstained dress—alive—but her family treats her like she’s tainted, and there’s little hope of finding her captor, who kept Sarabeth blindfolded in the dark the entire time, never uttering a word. One good thing arises from the horrific ordeal: a chance to leave the Ozarks and start a new life.

Five years later, Sarabeth is struggling to keep her past buried when investigator Nick Farrow calls. Convinced that her case is connected to the strikingly similar disappearance of another young girl, Farrow wants Sarabeth’s help, and he’ll do whatever it takes to get it, even if that means dragging her back to the last place she wants to go—the hills and hollers of home, to face her estranged family and all her deepest fears.

In this riveting novel from Laura McHugh, blood ties and buried secrets draw a young woman back into the nightmare of her past to save a missing girl, unaware of what awaits her in the darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Engagement: The gripping new psychological thriller for 2023 for fans of the bestsellers YOU and THE WEDDING PARTY *




  








THE PERFECT FIANCÉ.

When Victoria’s best friend Gwen announces she is marrying the rich and handsome Michael, celebrations are strained. Victoria doesn’t trust Michael – he’s hiding something. And he reminds her of someone she needs to forget.

THE DREAM WEDDING PLAN.

Too loved up to see Michael’s dark side, Gwen drags Victoria into a whirlwind of dress shopping, engagement drinks and elaborate maid-of-honour duties. Meanwhile, a mysterious visitor is leaving unwanted gifts in Victoria’s home, and Michael is becoming aggressive: no one gets between me and Gwen.

TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE?

The clock is ticking until the big day. Will Victoria expose Michael’s secret, and save her best friend from a marriage made in hell? Or will her past catch up with her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Enemy in Sight!: The Richard Bolitho Novels (The Bolitho Novels Book 10) *




  







Aboard the Hyperion, Richard Bolitho sets sail with an untrained crew for blockade duty off France. Unfortunately, his superior, Commodore Mathias Pelham-Martin, is an incompetent egotist whose petty hostilities jeopardize the operation of an entire fleet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Four on the Floor: A John Tyler Thriller (John Tyler Action Thrillers Book 4) *




  








It started as a favor . . .

And led to a bunch of dead bodies.

Now, John Tyler is on the run.

The former soldier offered to pick up his daughter Lexi’s friend Stacy at the airport in bad weather. Simple enough.

When they arrived at the young woman’s house, however, four murdered corpses littered the floor. And the killers were circling back . . .

Even once they make an escape, their future is hardly certain. Cut off from his friends and support, Tyler must keep Stacy safe from a determined and unknown adversary with a seemingly endless supply of assassins.

When Stacy ends up in the enemy’s clutches, Tyler stages a desperate gambit to get her back alive. Why are she and her family targets? Finding out might cost John Tyler his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Tasting the Universe: People Who See Colors in Words and Rainbows in Symphonies *




  








What happens when a journalist turns her lens on a mystery happening in her own life? Maureen Seaberg did just that and lived for a year exploring her synesthesia. The wondrous brain trait is often described as blended senses, but for Maureen, synesthesia is not an idle “brain tick” that can be explained away by science (although it does offer some important clues). It is a unique ability to tap into and reveal a greater creative universe and even the divine.

Join her as she visits top neuroscientists, rock stars, violinists, other synesthetes, philosophers, savants, quantum physicists and even Tibetan lamas in her journey toward the truth.

Step into Maureen’s shimmering alternate universe as she explores this fascinating subject, combining clear explanations of groundbreaking scientific research with an exploration of deeper spiritual truths.


“Tasting the Universe is not only the brilliant writing of a top, professional journalist looking in on a strange but romantic phenomena, but it is the writing of a person who could embrace the feelings of those she interviews, because author Seaberg herself possesses this remarkable gift of synesthesia. I predict when you pick up this book, you will be unable to put it down, as it will open up for you a whole new world in our universe.”—The Amazing Kreskin


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Into the Silk: The Dramatic True Stories of Airmen Who Baled Out — And Lived *
..



  








From World War Two to the Jet Age, Ian Mackersey charts the thrilling and personal accounts of airmen who have jumped from their planes and survived.

An ideal book for fans of Helen Parr, Mark 'Billy' Billingham and Ollie Ollerton.

Since the test pilot Harold Harris became the first man to save his life with a parachute in 1922 there have been over 120,000 air force pilots and crew who owe their lives to their parachutes.

Into the Silk is full of astounding tales of people who against the odds bailed out of their planes and were therefore able to enter the annals of the Caterpillar Club, a society open only to men and women who survive aviation disaster with the aid of a parachute.

Mackersey records dramatic moments during the Second World War when pilots leapt from their burning planes while still being shot at by enemy fighters. He uncovers the descent of the extraordinarily lucky man who jumped from his damaged bomber but had to put his parachute on while falling through the sky and the pilot who found himself attached to a moving train and was dragged along for miles.

The book highlights the debts that all of these survivors owe to people such as Leslie Irvin, who invented the modern parachute and Sir James Martin, the great designer of ejection seats.

As the legendary pilot Douglas Bader states this book ‘is well worth reading whether parachutes have come into your life or not.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Bomber Harris: His Life and Times: The Biography of Marshal of the Royal Air Force Sir Arthur Harris, Wartime Chief of Bomber Command*




  








This is the definitive biography of one of the most controversial figures of the Second World War.

Sir Arthur Harris remains the target of criticism and vilification by many, while others believe that the contribution he and his men made to the Allied victory is grossly undervalued. Harris has been condemned, in particular, for his Area Bombing tactics which saw civilians and their homes become legitimate targets along with industrial and military installations. This is explored by the author and placed fully within its context, and just as importantly, within the instructions he received from Churchill’s administration.

Henry Probert’s critical but highly sympathetic account draws on wide-ranging research and, for the first time, all of Harris’ own papers, to give an outstanding insight into a man who combined leadership, professionalism and decisiveness with kindness, humour and generosity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Legend of the Lancasters: The Bomber War from England, 1942–45*




  







This book is a riveting account told in ten big chapters of the young RAF crews who flew Lancasters in RAF Bomber Command from 1942 to the end of the war in Europe in April 1945. It is unique in that the story is told using first person accounts from RAF aircrew and German night fighter crews who fought each other on raids on occupied Europe and Germany from 1942 onwards. Details of what it was like to be on the receiving end in Hamburg, Berlin, Cologne etc are also included. A whole host of incredible first-hand accounts by British, Commonwealth, American and German air crews permeate the action and describe the aerial battles as only they can. This unique book also includes many accounts and photos that have not previously been seen before while the rich mix of combat accounts from all sides are brought together for the first time in one volume.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Luftwaffe Fighter Pilot: Defending the Reich Against the RAF and the USAAF *




  








A Nazi Germany fighter pilot gives readers a bird's-eye view from the cockpit of aerial combat against the Allied forces in World War II.

Within weeks of war being declared, Wolfgang Fischer had volunteered to join the Luftwaffe and spent nearly five of the succeeding six years of hostilities in uniform. During this time he was given a succession of postings varying from a long-range recce unit; as a decoder in a met office in occupied France; to a bomber squadron; and as a flying instructor, before joining a squadron of the famous Richthofen Geschwader in Italy, from where he was shot down in his FW 190 by Mustangs en route to Normandy.

By now a Lieutenant, he survived to fly offensive rocket attacks over Gold Beach on D-Day, only to be shot down again on D+1, and captured and sent first to a hospital in the UK, then into captivity in the USA. He was finally repatriated in April 1946. His description of all these events is entertaining and well-written, ranging from comic to tragic. It is unique in flavor, giving a valuable insight into the undeniably typical lot of those serving in the air arm of the Third Reich. Expertly translated and edited by John Weal, this is a worthy accompaniment to Norbert Hannig's Luftwaffe Fighter Ace published by Grub Street in 2004.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*They Fought Alone: The True Story of the Starr Brothers, British Secret Agents in Nazi-Occupied France *




  








From the bestselling author of Americans in Paris and The Deserters, the astounding story of Britain's Special Operations Executive, one of World War II's most important secret fighting forces

As far as the public knew, Britain's Special Operations Executive (SOE) did not exist. After the defeat of the French Army and Britain's retreat from the Continent in June 1940, Prime Minister Winston Churchill created the top-secret espionage operation to "set Europe ablaze." The agents infiltrated Nazi-occupied territory, parachuting behind enemy lines and hiding in plain sight, quietly but forcefully recruiting, training, and arming local French résistants to attack the German war machine. SOE would not only change the course of the war, but the nature of combat itself. Of the many brave men and women conscripted, two Anglo-American recruits, the Starr brothers, stood out to become legendary figures to the guerillas, assassins, and saboteurs they led.

While both brothers were sent across the channel to organize against the Germans, their fates in war could hardly have been more different. Captain George Starr commanded networks of résistants in southwest France, cutting German communications, destroying weapons factories, and delaying the arrival of Nazi troops to Normandy by seventeen days after D-Day. Younger brother Lieutenant John Starr laid groundwork for resistance in the Burgundy countryside until he was betrayed, captured, tortured, and imprisoned by the Nazis in France and sent to a series of concentration camps in Germany and Austria. Feats of boldness and bravado were many, but appalling scandals, including George's supposed torture and execution of Nazis prisoners, and John's alleged collaboration with his German captors, overshadowed them all. At the war's end, Britain, France, and the United States awarded both brothers medals for heroism, and George would become one of only three among thousands of SOE operatives to achieve the rank of colonel. Yet, their battle honors did little to allay postwar allegations against them, and when they returned to England, their government accused both brothers of heinous war crimes.

Here, for the first time, is the story of one of the great clandestine organizations of World War II, and of two heroic brothers whose ordeals during and after the war challenged the accepted myths of Britain's wartime resistance in occupied France. Written with complete and unrivaled access to only recently declassified documents from Britain's SOE files, French archives, family letters, diaries, and court records, along with interviews from surviving wartime Resistance fighters, They Fought Alone is a real-life thriller. Renowned journalist and war correspondent Charles Glass exposes a dramatic tale of spies, sabotage, and the daring men and women who risked everything to change the course of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/04/23.

Currently $3.

*Predicting Pearl Harbor: Billy Mitchell and the Path to War *




  








The signs were there, but only he saw them.

From Commodore Matthew Perry’s 1853 voyage into Japanese waters to the 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor, the United States and Japan were on a collision course. Gen. Billy Mitchell recognized the signs and foresaw the eventual showdown between the two nations—eighteen years before the tragedy of Pearl Harbor. Yet his predictions were dismissed out of hand. Mitchell’s attempts to have his theories taken seriously led to scorn and a subsequent court martialing. Primary-source documents, memoirs, and firsthand testimonies deliver an exhaustive background to Mitchell’s prescient reports. Now, historian Ronald J. Drez finally gives credence to the man called the “Cassandra General.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/05/23.

Currently $1.

*Another World: A First Colony Space Exploration Sci Fi Odyssey (Galena Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Leaving Earth is the easy part. Surviving the trip to a new home 10,000 light years away is a journey like no other.

Merritt Alder is done with Earth. The planet is polluted and overpopulated, and its people are hungry.

Earth's first colony, Galena, is a pioneer world 10,000 light years away. It has clean air, unpolluted water, and continents of arable land. Anyone can start a new life…if they can get there.

For Merritt, the journey is only the beginning. Obstacles arise every step of the way, forcing compromise and sacrifice. And not everyone on his ship is pure of heart.

The bonds he forges on the journey will be the key to surviving on another world — a world anyone has yet to fully explore.

A world with secrets of its own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Jump Ship: Adventures of a Jump Space Accountant Book 5*




  








The insurrection is over and everybody lost.

Except Jake - he's on the move with a new ship, a new destination, and a new crew - including some sexy francais girls! But his crew doesn't trust him, Landing is burning, the admiral's throwing his remaining weight around, and even Dashi's big promotion doesn't look like enough to save them all from anarchy.

When Nadine disappears, and a rogue militia ship chases him out of belt and across the system, he's got no choice but to retreat to fight another day. Is he really running away, or is this another clever ploy of Dashi's that he doesn't understand?

Jake, Dashi, Jose, Nadine, and the Admiral are back in book 5 in the adventures of a Jump space Accountant. If you like strategy over tactics, and thought before action, this series is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Portals *




  








The gripping near-future thriller by the New York Times bestselling author whose books have sold more than three million copies.

Hidden portals link Earth to numerous other planets. But why do they all contain human civilizations? And why does our nearest neighbor have its sights set on Earth?

Noah Harris and Ashley Flynn are field agents for a powerful organization tasked with protecting humanity from the misuse of game-changing technology. But when they discover hidden portals that link Earth to numerous planets, put in place ages earlier by transcendent beings, they are thrust into a maze of deception and intrigue they can't begin to understand. One that not only has them battling for their very lives, but which will decide the fate of worlds.

Because, inexplicably, each of the planets contain human civilizations. And the human rulers of our nearest portal neighbor, having already conquered their own world, have come up with a brilliant, twisted plan to conquer ours.

And only Noah and Ashley stand in their way . . .

Portals is a masterful near-future thriller, one packed with nonstop action, astonishing twists, and mind-blowing concepts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Harvest Day: The Sovereign Code*




  








Humans saved bees from extinction…

and created the deadliest threat we’ve seen yet

★★★★★ “Lines up effortlessly with The Hunger Games and Divergent.”

The loss of bees was heralded as the sixth wave of extinction. Economies crashed. Ecosystems collapsed. Wars were waged as countless starved. Luckily, humans were able to alter bees’ genetic code to deal with the hazards of pesticides and disease.

Inadvertently making their venom fatal to humans.

River grew up in the Green Zone, a haven for those who are Immune. Bees are free to fly, pollinating their prolific crops. Echo was raised in the Dead Zone where bees are exterminated so vulnerable humans like her can live. Stealing from the heavily guarded Green Zone is a necessary part of survival.

River and Echo are both in their seventeenth year. They’re both about to have their immunity tested. And they’re both about to have their futures forever altered.

Ultimately, they’re about to become part of the final fight for human survival. Are bees really the enemy they need to defeat? Or is mankind a far greater threat…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Second Lives *




  








When four patients unexpectedly wake after being declared dead, their families are ecstatic and the word “miracle” begins to be whispered throughout the hospital. But the jubilation is short lived when the patients don’t respond to their names and insist they are different people. It is suggested all four are suffering from fugue states until one of the doctors recognizes a name and verifies that he not only knew the girl but was there when she died in 1992. It soon becomes obvious that the bodies of the four patients are now inhabited by the souls of people long dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Hearthstone Cottage (Fiction Without Frontiers) *




  







Mike Carter and his girlfriend Helen, along with their friends Alex and Kay, travel to a remote loch side cottage for a post-graduation holiday. But their celebrations are short-lived when they hit and kill a stag on the road. Alex s sister Meggie awaits them in the cottage, adding to the tension when her dog, Oscar, goes missing. Mike becomes haunted by a disturbing presence in the cottage, and is hunted by threatening figures in the highland fog. Reeling from a shock revelation, Mike begins to lose his grip on his sanity. As the dark secrets of the past conspire to destroy the bonds of friendship, Mike must uncover the terrifying truth dwelling within the walls of Hearthstone Cottage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*House of Skin (Fiction Without Frontiers) *




  








Myles Carver is dead. But his estate, Watermere, lives on, waiting for a new Carver to move in. Myles’s wife, Annabel, is dead too, but she is also waiting, lying in her grave in the woods. For nearly half a century she was responsible for a nightmarish reign of terror, and she’s not prepared to stop now. She is hungry to live again…and her unsuspecting nephew, Paul, will be the key.

Julia Merrow has a secret almost as dark as Watermere’s. But when she and Paul fall in love they think their problems might be over. How can they know what Fate—and Annabel—have in store for them? Who could imagine that what was once a moldering corpse in a forest grave is growing stronger every day, eager to take her rightful place amongst the horrors of Watermere?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Braineater Jones *




  








No memory. No pulse. No clue.

The undead private eye everybody calls “Braineater Jones” has an axe to grind. Somebody plugged him and dumped his corpse in a swimming pool.

Worse yet, his memory’s gone. He has no idea who killed him or why.

But he’s damn sure going to find out.

With a smartass severed head as a partner, Jones hangs up his shingle in the city’s undead quarter. When he’s not solving cases (poorly) Jones is always looking to keep his flask full.

Prohibition is in full swing, and the dead need alcohol to function. Without liquor they become mindless, flesh-munching ghouls. (In a word: braineaters.)

Everything will probably be fine. The investigation into his own murder probably won’t point Jones toward the city’s most important bootlegger.

And even if it does, it’s not like he’ll risk cutting off the hooch just to seek justice for himself, right? No one man’s life is worth unleashing a cannibalistic orgy of violence. Right?

Cracking this case will be a tall order, but one thing’s for sure: whatever happens, Braineater Jones isn’t getting out of this one alive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*This Must Be the Place: A novel (Vintage Contemporaries) *




  








An irresistible love story, an unforgettable family. The New York Times bestselling author of Hamnet captures an extraordinary marriage with insight and laugh-out-loud humor in what Richard Russo calls “her breakout book.”

Daniel Sullivan leads a complicated life. A New Yorker living in the wilds of Ireland, he has children he never sees in California, a father he loathes in Brooklyn, and his wife, Claudette, is a reclusive ex–film star given to pulling a gun on anyone who ventures up their driveway. Together, they have made an idyllic life in the country, but a secret from Daniel’s past threatens to destroy their meticulously constructed and fiercely protected home. Shot through with humor and wisdom, This Must Be the Place is an irresistible love story that crisscrosses continents and time zones as it captures an extraordinary marriage, and an unforgettable family, with wit and deep affection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Speech Police: The Global Struggle to Govern the Internet*




  








“David Kaye’s book is crucial to understanding the tactics, rhetoric and stakes in one of the most consequential free speech debates in human history.” —Cory Doctorow, author of Radicalized, Walkaway and Little Brother

The internet was designed to be a kind of free-speech paradise, but a lot of the material on it turned out to incite violence, spread untruth, and promote hate. Over the years, three American behemoths—Facebook, YouTube and Twitter—became the way most of the world experiences the internet, and therefore the conveyors of much of its disturbing material.

What should be done about this enormous problem? Should the giant social media platforms police the content themselves, as is the norm in the U.S., or should governments and international organizations regulate the internet, as many are demanding in Europe? How do we keep from helping authoritarian regimes to censor all criticisms of themselves?

David Kaye has been has been at the center of the discussions of these issues for years. He takes us behind the scenes, from Facebook’s “mini-legislative” meetings, to the European Commission’s closed-door negotiations, and introduces us to journalists, activists, and content moderators whose stories bring clarity and urgency to the topic of censorship. Speech Police is the most comprehensive and insightful treatment of the subject thus far, and reminds us of the importance of maintaining the internet’s original commitment to free speech, free of any company’s or government’s absolute control, while finding ways to modulate its worst aspects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Murder Wears a Little Black Dress (A Resale Boutique Mystery Book 1)*




  








She’s opened a stylish new consignment shop—and the clothes are to die for . . .

Manhattan fashionista Kelly Quinn thought she’d left her Long Island town far behind . . . until the Seventh Avenue expat returns home to revamp her grandmother’s consignment shop into an upscale boutique—and unwittingly sets a trend for murder . . .

After her rising career as a Manhattan buyer is derailed, Kelly has mixed feelings about relocating back to Lucky Cove, in spite of her big plans for the soon-to-be-renamed Curated by Kelly Resale Boutique. What’s left of her luck starts running out when a customer puts on a black lace dress that triggers visions of someone being murdered. As if the haunted “Murder Dress” isn’t enough to kill business, the psychic’s doppelganger cousin has just been found bludgeoned to death.

Was Maxine LeMoyne the real target or was it a case of mistaken murder? With some creepy pre-Halloween bargain hunters walking the night and Kelly suddenly a person of interest, a second murder rocks the close-knit town. Now Kelly could be the one who ends up talking to dead people when she’s stalked by a killer determined to take her out in high style . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*How to Frame a Fashionista (A Resale Boutique Mystery Book 3)*




  








Applying her Manhattan fashion sense to the sensibilities of a Long Island clientele, Kelly Quinn is setting new trends with second-hand name brand apparel—and finding killers with a deadly sense of style . . .

The fortunes of Kelly’s Lucky Cove Resale Boutique are sinking fast—literally, as the weathered roof of her grandmother’s old consignment shop springs a new leak with every rain. She hopes her latest client, overnight fitness and social media sensation Tawny Nicole, has enough valued and wanted items she can sell fast enough to keep her roof from crumbling down.

When Kelly arrives at Tawny’s home to appraise her attire, she’s stunned to find Serena Dawson, “the Dragonista of Seventh Avenue,” there. The last time she saw her ex-boss was when Serena humiliatingly and publicly fired her from her New York City job. Now Tawny is married to Serena’s ex-husband and is caught in the crossfire of some unfinished divorce settlements.

But when Kelly returns to Tawny’s the following day, she discovers her dead body—and Serena standing over it. Her former employer may be nasty and unrepentant, but she’s no killer—prompting Kelly to pick up the threads to try and find the real culprit . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Robert B. Parker's Payback (Sunny Randall Book 9)*




  








In her latest thrilling adventure, PI Sunny Randall takes on two serpentine cases that converge into one deadly mystery.

PI Sunny Randall has often relied on the help of her best friend Spike in times of need. When Spike's restaurant is taken over under a predatory loan agreement, Sunny has a chance to return the favor. She begins digging into the life of the hedge fund manager who screwed Spike over - surely a guy that smarmy has a skeleton or two in his closet - and soon finds this new enemy may have the backing of even badder criminals.

At the same time, Sunny's cop contact Lee Farrell asks her to intervene with his niece, a college student who reported being the victim of a crime but seems to know more than she's telling police. As the uncooperative young woman becomes outright hostile, Sunny runs up against a wall that she's only more determined to scale.

Then, what appear to be two disparate cases are united by a common factor, and the picture becomes even more muddled. But one thing is clear: Sunny has been poking a hornet's nest from two sides, and all hell is about to break loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Jimmy the Kid (The Dortmunder Novels Book 3) *




  








A kidnapping plan cribbed from a crime novel goes hilariously wrong for gang boss John Dortmunder—from the Edgar Award–winning author of Bank Shot.

When his “friend” Andy Kelp has a plan, career criminal John Dortmunder knows that means trouble. Kelp’s schemes, no matter how well intentioned, tend to spiral quickly out of control. But this one, Kelp swears, is airtight. He read it in a book!

The novel featured a kidnapping so brilliant there’s no way it wouldn’t work in real life. Though offended that his usual role as heist planner has been usurped, Dortmunder reluctantly agrees to the scheme.

Unfortunately, they kidnap a kid smarter than all of them put together. What’s simple on the page turns complex and chaotic—and there’s no reference guide to help Dortmunder through the madness he’s signed on for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Good Behavior: A Dortmunder Novel (Book Six) (The Dortmunder Novels) *




  








A hapless thief is drafted by a gang of nuns in need, in a novel by an Edgar Award winner who “has no peer in the realm of comic mystery novelists” (San Francisco Chronicle).

It was supposed to be a simple caviar heist. Dortmunder is almost in the building when the alarm sounds, forcing him up the fire escape and onto the roof. He leaps onto the next building, smashing his ankle and landing in the den of the worst kind of creature he can imagine: nuns. Although decades removed from his Catholic orphanage, Dortmunder still trembles before the sisters’ habits. But these nuns are kinder than the ones he grew up with. They bandage his wound, let him rest, and don’t call the cops—for a price. The father of the youngest member of their order, disgusted by their vow of silence, has kidnapped his daughter, locked her in a tightly guarded penthouse apartment, and is attempting to convince her to renounce her faith. The nuns ask Dortmunder to rescue the girl. It’s an impossible assignment—but one he cannot refuse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Road to Ruin (The Dortmunder Novels Book 11)*




  








In this "furiously funny" new novel from Donald Westlake, career thief John Dortmunder is back to steal a fleet of vintage cars from a corrupt CEO (New York Times).

The con is on. The mark is Monroe Hall, a CEO who lavished more of his company's money on himself than the boys at Enron and WorldCom combined.

The loot? A fleet of vintage automobiles that would leave the Sultan of Brunei blushing.

The catch? Trying to outsmart a collection of angry union men who've been taken for a ride and blue-blooded suckers who've been taken for their family fortunes.

But if Dortmunder and his merry band of crooks are to drive off with the loot, they'll have to act fast -- before they get caught in a deadly crossfire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Thieves Dozen (The Dortmunder Novels Book 12) *




  








Feating Donald E. Westlake's hapless hero, John Dortmunder, this original compilation of short stories ties in to Westlake's latest Dortmunder hardcover, The Road to Ruin.

It's all Dortmunder, all the time, in this long-awaited collection representing one of the finest achievements in crime fiction. Chosen from hundreds of stories and decades of work, this is the first time that Westlake has offered a compilation of his short form Dortmunder adventures, including "Ask a Silly Question," "Horse Laugh," "Too Many Crooks," "A Midsummer's Daydream," "The Dortmunder Workout," "Party Animal," "Give 'Til It Hurts," "Jumble Sale," "Now What?," "Art and Craft," and "Fugue for Felons." Hailed as classics all, THIEVES' DOZEN will surely delight Westlake's ravenous fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Watch Your Back! (The Dortmunder Novels Book 13) *




  








In his classic caper novels, Donald E. Westlake turns the world of crime and criminals upside-down: the bad get better, the good get worse, and God save anyone caught between a thief named John Dortmunder and his most improbable plans.

It's a long way from the island of Manhattan to the island resort where Preston Fareweather has his hedonistic hideout-avoiding the legal prosecutions of five embittered ex-wives and enjoying the attentions of the prettiest gold diggers who happen to come his way. A terrible human being, Preston makes the terrible mistake of getting friendly with an equally dyspeptic personality: a New York fence named Arnie Albright.

Arnie went to the island paradise to become a happier man. It worked. After a week with Preston, Arnie comes home to New York with a whole new attitude and a proposition for his associate John Dortmunder: a can't miss, million-dollar robbery-of Preston's nearly unguarded, art-filled Fifth Avenue penthouse.

But when Dortmunder and his clean-up crew get together to plan the heist, they quickly get distracted and suddenly a billionaire from Fifth Avenue and a would-be Tony Soprano from New Jersey have one thing in common: John Dortmunder is after them both at the same time...and disaster can't be far behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*What's So Funny? (The Dortmunder Novels Book 14)*




  








In what may be the "best Dortmunder yarn yet," Westlake's seasoned but often scoreless crook must take on an impossible crime, one he doesn't want and doesn't believe in -- but a little blackmail goes a long way (Associated Press).

All it takes is a few underhanded moves by a tough ex-cop named Eppick to pull Dortmunder into a game he never wanted to play.

With no choice, he musters his always-game gang and they set out on a perilous treasure hunt for a long-lost gold and jewel-studded chess set once intended as a birthday gift for the last Romanov czar, which unfortunately reached Russia after that party was over.

From the moment Dortmunder reaches for his first pawn, he faces insurmountable odds. The purloined past of this precious set is destined to confound any strategy he finds on the board. Success is not inevitable with John Dortmunder leading the attack, but he's nothing if not persistent, and some gambit or other might just stumble into a winning move.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Get Real (The Dortmunder Novels Book 15) *




  








In Donald E. Westlake's Get Real, the bad get better, the good slide a bit, and Lord help anyone caught between a thief and the current object of his attention: laughs "land on every page" (New York Times).

Getting caught red-handed is inevitable when a TV producer convinces a thief named John Dortmunder -- and his merry gang -- to do a reality show that captures their next score. The producer guarantees to find a way to keep the show from being used in evidence against them. They're dubious, but the pay is good, so they take him up on his offer.

A mock-up of the OJ bar is built in a warehouse down on Varick Street. The ground floor of that building is a big open space jumbled with vehicles used in TV world, everything from a news truck and a fire engine to a hansom cab (without the horse).

As the gang plans their next move with the cameras rolling, Dortmunder and Kelp sneak onto the roof of their new studio to organize a private enterprise. It will take an ingenious plan to outwit viewers glued to their television sets, but Dortmunder is nothing if not persistent, and he's determined to end this shoot with money in his pockets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Busy Body *




  








“Merriment, mayhem and a plot that really keeps you guessing” from the Grand Master of Mystery and author of the John Dortmunder novels (Kirkus Reviews).

The corpse isn’t anybody special—a low-level drug courier—but it has been so long since the organization’s last grand funeral that Nick Rovito decides to give the departed a big send-off. He pays for a huge church, a procession of Cadillacs, and an ocean of flowers, and enjoys the affair until he learns the dead man is going to his grave wearing the blue suit. Rovito summons Engel, his right-hand man, and tells him to get a shovel. Inside the lining of the blue suit jacket is $250,000 worth of uncut heroin, smuggled back from Baltimore the day the courier died. When Engel’s shovel strikes coffin, he braces himself for the encounter with the dead man. But the coffin is empty, the heroin gone, and Engel has no choice but to track down the missing body or face his boss’s wrath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Smoke *




  







Due to a foiled burglary in a high-tech lab doing research for cigarette manufacturers, Freddie Noon, the thief, is now invisible. This condition has clear-cut advantages for a man in Freddie's profession, but now everybody wants a glimpse of Freddie. But Freddie doesn't dare show his face, his shadow, anything. Because Freddie Noon has gotten a taste of invisibility--and he can't quit now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dancing Aztecs *




  








The hunt is on for a valuable statue in this comic crime thriller from “the funniest man in the world” (The Washington Post).

A small South American republic has decided to capitalize on its national symbol: a prized gold statue of a dancing Aztec priest. The president asks a sculptor to make sixteen copies of it for sale abroad. The sculptor replaces the original with one of his fakes, and ships the real one to New York City for an under-the-table sale to a museum. The statues travel to America spread out among five crates, labeled to ensure that delivery goes as planned. But it doesn’t work. Asked to pick up the crate marked “E” at the airport, delivery man Jerry Manelli, confused by his client’s Spanish accent, takes crate “A” instead. The statue disappears into the city, leading him on a baffling chase, which—if he comes up with the wrong Aztec—could cost him his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Secret Keeper’s Daughter*




  








To unlock her secret, you must tell yours.

Holly Mayhew has the perfect family. But when she notices her seven-year-old daughter, Marley, becoming withdrawn and secretive, she sets up a solution. Holly creates a “worry box,” where Marley can post her innermost thoughts. 

But as the worry box fills up, Marley’s notes threaten everything Holly thought she knew about her daughter.

What is Marley not telling her, and why is she so scared?

Holly’s past is shrouded in a mystery of its own, and she must confront her own secrets – secrets kept locked away for years – if she’s to help her daughter.

Once the truth is out… there’s no going back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*We Must Save Jepson!: (A Novella)*




  








Britain's Greatest Bumbler and His Extraordinary African Expedition:
Suspense! Murder! Tea breaks! In this hilarious historical thriller, H. R. Huxtable sets out to rescue a British outpost. Someone has ventilated his tent with bullet holes. But despite harsh jungle, cannibals, an oversexed female, and his own unhinged troops, he will succeed. Er ... won't he?

We Must Save Jepson! is a satirical romp through the Victorian era of exploration and expansion, wherein our hero discovers hitherto unknown depths of character despite the self-satisfied arrogance of his age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Lost (The Jonah Colley Thrillers) *




  








A London detective makes a gruesome discovery that could solve the riddle of his son’s disappearance in this crime thriller series debut.

Det. Sgt. Jonah Colley of the Metropolitan firearms unit has been wracked with guilt for the past ten years, ever since his son went missing under his care. The tragedy broke up his marriage and left him estranged from his best friend, Det. Sgt. Gavin McKinney. But now Gavin calls him out of the blue. Desperate for help, he needs Jonah to meet him at Slaughter Quay.

Jonah arrives to a horrifying crime scene where Gavin was brutally attacked and left for dead. As the only survivor, he is also a person of interest. But even while under suspicion himself, Jonah is determined to find out what happened. Uncovering a network of secrets and lies about the people he thought he knew, he’s forced to question what really happened all those years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Clive Cussler's The Devil's Sea (Dirk Pitt Adventure Book 26) *




  








Fearless adventurer Dirk Pitt must unravel a historical mystery of epic importance in the latest novel in the beloved New York Times bestselling series created by the “grand master of adventure” Clive Cussler.

In 1959 Tibet, a Buddhist artifact of immense importance was seemingly lost to history in the turmoil of the Communist takeover. But when National Underwater and Marine Agency Director Dirk Pitt discovers a forgotten plane crash in the Philippine Sea over 60 years later, new clues emerge to its hidden existence.

But Pitt and his compatriot Al Giordino have larger worries when they are ordered to recover a failed hypersonic missile from Luzon Strait. Only someone else is after it, too…a rogue Chinese military team that makes their own earthshattering discovery, hijacking a ship capable of stirring the waters of the deep into a veritable Devil’s Sea.

From the cold dark depths of the Pacific Ocean to the dizzying heights of the Himalaya Mountains, only Dirk Pitt and his children, Summer and Dirk Jr., can unravel the mysteries that will preserve a religion, save a nation…and save the world from war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Master of the Reich: A Joe Brennan Spy Thriller *




  








In South America, a scientist is slain...
In London, a young hacker is on the run...
In Washington, the balance of power is about to change...

Joe Brennan finds himself dragged back into the CIA Clandestine Operations section when a theft of data from the UK government is linked to a global movement of fascist true believers. A quantum leap in genetic research may mean a brighter future for all mankind... or it may be the latest in a relentless struggle to re-establish an immortal evil, thought long dead...

The U.S. election is just weeks away. Their enemies are without remorse, betraying everything they stand for in pursuit of a deadly secret weapon, the masterpiece of a master chemist. Brennan's target is a shadow organization based in Argentina. Whatever the agent uncovers, there are fears it's tied to a young senator, a maverick candidate for the world's most powerful job.

History is not on his side. And the clock is ticking....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Operation Barracuda*




  







As part of a top-secret initiative called Third Echelon, National Security Agency special operative Sam Fisher has been given license to spy, steal, destroy, and assassinate to protect America. And he does...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Warriors: An Alex Hawke Novel (Alexander Hawke Book  *




  








Dashing counterspy Alex Hawke must rescue a kidnapped American scientist as the United States and China move dangerously close to all-out nuclear war in this adrenaline-fueled thriller in the New York Times bestselling series that combines the hallmarks of Clive Cussler, Tom Clancy, Ian Fleming, and Daniel Silva.

When an elderly professor at Cambridge is murdered, a victim of bizarre, ancient Chinese torture, Alex Hawke teams up with his Scotland Yard colleague and friend Inspector Ambrose Congreve to find the killer. But the death is only the opening move in a tense and lethal game of geopolitical brinksmanship.

In the United States the president has begun behaving strangely. Is his mental health deteriorating—or is there something far more sinister behind his questionable moves? The answer is crucial, for tensions are mounting between China, North Korea, and the U.S. And China has launched fighter jets and a mega submarine vastly more sophisticated than any seen before—military technology that leapfrogs anything the U.S. and Great Britain possess.

With the situation edging toward an unthinkable abyss, Hawke must pull off his most daring mission yet: infiltrate the China and neutralize the source of their advantage . . . or risk witnessing World War III.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$5.

*Patriot: An Alex Hawke Novel (Alex Hawke Novels Book 9) *




  








Intelligence officer Alex Hawke takes on power-hungry Russian President Vladimir Putin, who is wielding a terrifying new weapon, in the latest adrenaline-fueled thriller in Ted Bell’s New York Times bestselling series.

In corrupt Russia, an erratic Vladimir Putin is determined to forge his country into a formidable superpower once again. He intends to redraw the map of Europe, and will go to impossible extremes to realize his fantasies—including shooting down a civilian airliner packed with tourists bound for China. Kremlin scientists have developed a radical new weapon that could forever alter modern warfare. NATO, locked in a tense standoff over Ukraine, Poland, and Estonia, knows Putin will not hesitate to use it. But there is one man who can bring the world back from the brink: Britain’s foremost intelligence asset, Lord Alexander Hawke.

The intrepid MI6 officer’s latest challenge begins in the Gulf of Aden and soon has him searching for the link to a series of bizarre assassinations. Spies are dying all over the world—from London, Washington, D.C., and Maine, to Moscow, and even the glittering Cote d’Azur. In the murky world of counterterrorism and high-stakes intrigue, the odds have never been higher. Once again, Alex Hawke must save the world . . . one bullet at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.
*Warriors: British Fighting Heroes*


  







Ross Kemp has encountered conflict and warfare the world over, broadcasting from some of the most volatile military hot-zones. From meeting the world's deadliest gangsters, to perhaps his hardest assignment of all; embedded with the British Army in Afghanistan’s Helmand province, where he witnessed some of the fiercest fighting of the conflict and was trained in the tactics they use to stay alive.

Stationed with British forces for his award-winning television documentaries, Ross Kemp has not only experienced the terror and exhilaration of life on the frontline, but also the courage and leadership of today’s servicemen and women. The plight of our Armed Forces is one especially close to his heart, and here for the first time Kemp tells the breathtaking stories of commandos, medics, submariners, fighter pilots, infantrymen, sailors and engineers in daring raids, stirring last stands and acts of extreme valour. British Fighting Heroes is Ross Kemp’s personal tribute to some of the most remarkable men and women to have served in the British Armed Forces during the two World Wars, many of them unsung or forgotten. From Sgt Major Stan Hollis, D-Day's only VC winner, to Freddie Spencer Chapman the reluctant war hero who spent three years behind enemy lines in Burma fighting guerrilla warfare against troops, each account is an extraordinary tale of courage, adventure and patriotic sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*War Stories of the Battle of the Bulge *




  







The powerful German counteroffensive operation codenamed "Wacht am Rhein" (Watch on the Rhine) launched against the American First Army in the early morning hours of December 16, 1944, would result in the greatest single extended land battle of World War II. To most Americans, the fierce series of battles fought in the Ardennes Forest of Belgium and Luxembourg that winter is better known as the Battle of the Bulge. Here are the first-person stories of the American soldiers who repelled the powerful German onslaught that had threatened to turn the tide of battle in Western Europe during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*War As I Knew It *




  







General George S. Patton, Jr., was one of the most brilliant military strategists in history. War As I Knew It is the personal and candid account of his celebrated, relentless crusade across western Europe during World War II. The Book is an absorbing narrative that draws from Patton's vivid memories of battle and his detailed diaries, covering the moment the Third Army exploded onto the Brittany Peninsula to the final Allied casualty report. The result is not only a grueling, human account of daily combat and heroic feats—including a riveting look at the Battle of the Bulge—but a valuable chronicle by one of the most brilliant military strategists in history. In these fascinating and frank memoirs, Patton speaks out with intense personal feelings about the Second World War, the art of war, and the soldier’s life. He gives us an unforgettable self-portrait of an American professional soldier caught in the toils of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*War Stories of the Green Berets*




  







The US Army Special Forces, more familiarly known as the Green Berets, are the elite fighting force of the United States military. Their experiences in covert operations and unconventional warfare have been a part of American military action for decades

Author Hans Halberstadt has collected first-hand recollections of dozens of Green Berets, past and present, who spent time on the battlefields of Viet Nam, Grenada, Panama, Kuwait, Afghanistan, and Iraq. Their harrowing stories are told here, providing rare insight into the world of the Green Beret.

- Elite forces created in the 1960s and now the models for warfare in the 21st century

- Fully updated to include the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan

- First hand accounts

- Updated: Now includes post-Vietnam War Stories as well as stories from the Gulf Wars and Afghanistan

- Expanded: This new Zenith Press edition is almost 100 pages longer than the original


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/05/23.

Currently $3.

*Into the Viper's Nest: The First Pivotal Battle of the Afghan War*




  








Recounts the dramatic three-day battle for the Taliban stronghold of Musa Qala that started on 7 December 2007. With a pre-battle population of fifteen to twenty thousand, Musa Qala was the only significant town held by the Taliban at that time. Attacking against two thousand Taliban fighters, who were heavily dug in after occupying the town for more than nine months, the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) was spearheaded by Task Force 1 Fury: 1st Battalion, 508th Parachute Infantry Regiment, of the 82nd Airborne Division.

For the ISAF Musa Qala was a target of immense importance; the Taliban had to be driven out and the town secured. With months of occupation to get ready, the Taliban were prepared to stand and fight. What resulted was one of the biggest and most terrible battles of the war.


----------



## Kathy Dee

MI 2 AZ said:


> $2.
> 
> *A Writer's Diary (Harvest Book)*
> View attachment 36051


You would have to may ME for me to read anything by Virginia Woolf!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/06/23.

Currently $4.

*The Starfarers Series Books 1–2: Starfarers * Transition *




  








The first two books in “the most important series in science fiction” from the New York Times–bestselling author of Dreamsnake (Ursula K. Le Guin, author of the Earthsea series).

Starfarers

The Starfarer is a self-sufficient spaceship with a functioning ecosystem, able to navigate from one star system to another via cosmic string, and it is about to embark on a deep space expedition in search of alien contact. Its global crew has come together in the spirit of cooperation and scientific advancement. But Earth struggles with anti-science and anti-technology factions, and there are those who want to turn the Starfarer into a military base. One of them is on board. And he will stop at nothing—including sabotage—to enforce his agenda . . .

Transition

After the crew members of the Starfarer hijack their own ship, they intercept an alien message and attempt to decipher its complex patterns. It could be an introduction, a warning, or a trap. In Tau Ceti, the first star system humans have ever visited, they discover worlds possessing life but no higher forms of intelligence. And with a saboteur still in their midst, tensions rise as the ship and its team hurtle toward a meeting more than three millennia in the making . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Time Enough for Love *




  








The capstone and crowning achievement of the Future History series, from the New York Times bestselling Grand Master of Science Fiction...

Time Enough for Love follows Lazarus Long through a vast and magnificent timescape of centuries and worlds. Heinlein's longest and most ambitious work, it is the story of a man so in love with Life that he refused to stop living it; and so in love with Time that he became his own ancestor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Midshipman Henry Gallant in Space (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 1) *




  








As the last starfighter, only Henry Gallant can stop the alien invasion.

In an era of genetic engineering, Henry Gallant is the only Natural left in the United Planets' fleet.

With the fleet on the verge of annihilation from invading aliens, analyzing the captured computer in Gallant's possession is critical to stopping the invasion. He can expect no help as he navigates through threatening aliens on his way to Mars. His shipmates doubt he is up to the challenge.

But as the last starfighter in Squadron 111, the lives of his shipmates, as well as a good many others, depend on Henry Gallant.

For Fans of Honor Harrington and Horatio Hornblower.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Sons of Thor (Star Breaker Book 2)*




  








There’s deadly alien technology in the hands of an evil megacorp intent to make money at any cost, and the galaxy’s only hope is a rag-tag group of Earth Alliance Marines.

A military sci-fi adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor

Holly Cropper and her squad of Marines stopped the first wave of aliens but now face a larger problem closer to home. Megacorp Zenetic has created kill-bots using the alien technology and has sold them to a militant revolutionary group from Cropper’s home world called the Sons of Thor. Can she return home, face her past, and stop the revolutionaries? And there’s also othat thing about the aliens themselves.

Sons of Thor is the second book in the Star Breaker series. If you like fast-paced space adventures with interesting characters who battle aliens, evil corporations, and space pirates, Holly Cropper and her team of Marines are ready to share their epic adventure with you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Martian Invasion (Star Breaker Book 3) *




  








The stakes are escalating and no place in the galaxy seems to be safe, but Earth still has the Breaker Marine on their side.

A military sci-fi adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor

Holly Cropper and her squad of Marines are finally being recognized for their accomplishments, but not even an awards ceremony is safe. When they are attacked by more of the very robots they just defeated, the entire planet of Mars might become collateral damage. Can Holly and her team track down and destroy all these robots or will they destroy everything on the red planet?

Martian Invasion is the third book in the Star Breaker series. If you like fast-paced space adventures with interesting characters who battle aliens, evil corporations, and space pirates, Holly Cropper and her team of Marines are ready to share their epic adventure with you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Gauntlet: The Sommerfeld Experiment #2 *




  








Agent Farrell and his team have Joshua backed into a corner.

At the NSMZ base, a Maelstrom permie rig and a team of scientists await Joshua’s arrival.

Silently observing from the sidelines is Peter Yee of the Siuping Clan, a powerful crime boss to whom Joshua owes a favor.

Caught between two formidable entities who want to exploit his talents for their own purpose, Joshua has one option: join the Siuping Clan as an enforcer. Instead, Yee surprises Joshua with an unexpected offer—the opportunity of a lifetime and a way out of the killing and the death he’s known his whole life.

All Joshua needs to do is survive one more night in Old Town before Yee’s jet smuggles him to a private sanctuary estate in Macau.

But betrayal is closing in from all directions...


This book contains drugs, sex, violence and strong language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*A-Game: The Sommerfeld Experiment #3 *




  








Joshua has outsmarted, outgunned, and outmaneuvered NSMZ—until now.

In forced trials, an experimental neural implant allows Joshua to push the boundaries of control over the Maelstrom’s nanomachines. Meanwhile, grueling simulations test his mental endurance, blurring the line between the Virtual and reality. The added threat of a permanent neural link to the Maelstrom only strengthens Joshua’s resolve to escape the most secure military installation on Earth.

Oblivion awaits, and time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Earth Warden - Complete Series Box Set (Books 1-5): An Epic Sci-Fi Adventure *




  








*For centuries, the Wardens have guarded our planet.
Their sacred duty: to protect humanity from itself… and from everything else.*

Lord Anakreon, Warden of the First Circle, has a problem.
He’s been forced to kill another apprentice, and he’s rapidly running out of candidates.
In fact, there is precisely one left…

On Earth, Tristan Andrews is in trouble.
He has been ever since the day his dad left for work – and never came home.
Seven years later, living with one foot on the street, Tris is struggling to survive.
Until a tough old man with a scarred face breaks into his house. He claims to have the answers Tris seeks…
But there’s a price.

Join Tris as he’s catapulted into a galaxy he never could have imagined. Where bizarre aliens threaten mankind, genetically engineered assassins lurk in the shadows, and the mysterious Wardens live by an ancient code…
Of sacrifice.

Fans of Star Wars, Firefly and Warhammer 40K will love this fast-paced and explosive space opera. Buckle up, brace for impact, and grab your copy today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Drop Dead (Tess Skye Book 1)*




  








I just woke up in a motel.
I have no idea who I am or how I got here.
But I do know three things.
There's a body on the floor...and one in the bathtub.
There's a bullet in my shoulder. And it hurts. Bad.
And there's a vampire warlock right outside the door. And he's coming to finish the job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Smoke Show (Tess Skye Book 2)*




  








Emmy Davis, the world’s most famous fox shifter, went missing two years ago.

And I’ve just been hired to find her.

If only things were that simple. The cops have no leads. Other PIs haven’t fared any better. The trail is colder than an arctic winter. And to make matters worse, a mysterious creature from Javy Diaz's past has taken an alarming interest in the case.

But all that might be the least of my problems. Because you know everything you've heard about the pitfalls of social media?

Yeah. Turns out it’s worse than that.

Way worse.

And having 113 million crazed fans breathing down my neck as I search for their lost idol might prove more dangerous than crossing paths with whoever actually took her in the first place...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Bomb Shell (Tess Skye Book 3)*




  








So I just got a call.

Apparently my mom—yes, the same one who just came cannonballing back into my life a few weeks ago after ten years without a word—might have killed someone. A self-help guru. You know, one of those guys promising to SHIFT your life into overdrive with his magical secrets.

"Shift" because those secrets come from a long lineage of shifters. Yeah, I don't get it either. Then again, I wasn't one of his loyal disciples, so I never paid much attention to his corny late night ads.

But this guy getting murdered? That sure has my attention. Because if I don't figure out who killed him, my mom is going down for the crime. Although there's one thought that I can't shake from my mind as I sort through the mounting evidence: maybe she actually did it.

And if that's the case, who the hell is this woman who's returned after all these years?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Why Do Roller Coasters Make You Puke?: Over 150 Curious Questions & Intriguing Answers (Fascinating Bathroom Readers)*




  








A fun and fascinating trivia book with a wide range of intriguing questions and entertainingly written answers from a bestselling author.

Perfect for trivia junkies everywhere, this new collection will surprise readers with fascinating answers to age-old curiosities, such as:

• Does a goldfish’s memory really only last a few seconds?

• Do plants feel pain?

• Why do cats’ eyes glow in the dark?

• Why do people seem more attractive when we’re drunk?

• Why didn’t people smile in old photos?

Each page offers another witty response to the questions of our time. From men’s fashion to the meaning of life, from the educational to the entertaining, this book has something for everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Man Who Wrote the Perfect Novel: John Williams, Stoner, and the Writing Life *




  








An “engrossing” biography of a brilliant novelist underappreciated in his own time who became a twenty-first-century bestseller, from the New York Times–bestselling author (The New Yorker).

When Stoner was published in 1965, the novel sold only a couple of thousand copies before disappearing with hardly a trace. Yet the quietly powerful tale of Midwestern college professor William Stoner, whose life becomes a parable of solitude and anguish, eventually found an admiring audience in America and especially in Europe. The New York Times called Stoner “a perfect novel,” and a host of writers and critics, including Colum McCann, Julian Barnes, Bret Easton Ellis, Ian McEwan, Emma Straub, Ruth Rendell, C.P. Snow, and Irving Howe, praised its artistry. The New Yorker deemed it “a masterly portrait of a truly virtuous and dedicated man.”

This biography traces the life of Stoner’s author, John Williams. Charles J. Shields follows the whole arc of Williams’s life, which in many ways paralleled that of his titular character, from their shared working-class backgrounds to their undistinguished careers in academia. Shields vividly recounts Williams’s development as an author, whose other works include the novels Butcher’s Crossing and Augustus (for the latter, Williams shared the 1972 National Book Award). Shields also reveals the astonishing afterlife of Stoner, which garnered new fans with each American reissue, and then became a bestseller all over Europe after a Dutch publisher brought out a translation in 2013. Since then, Stoner has been published in twenty-one countries and sold over a million copies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The Awakening: The Dragon Heart Legacy, Book 1 *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts begins a new trilogy of adventure, romance, and magick in The Awakening.

In the realm of Talamh, a teenage warrior named Keegan emerges from a lake holding a sword—representing both power and the terrifying responsibility to protect the Fey. In another realm known as Philadelphia, a young woman has just discovered she possesses a treasure of her own…

When Breen Kelly was a girl, her father would tell her stories of magical places. Now she’s an anxious twentysomething mired in student debt and working a job she hates. But one day she stumbles upon a shocking discovery: her mother has been hiding an investment account in her name. It has been funded by her long-lost father—and it’s worth nearly four million dollars.

This newfound fortune would be life-changing for anyone. But little does Breen know that when she uses some of the money to journey to Ireland, it will unlock mysteries she couldn’t have imagined. Here, she will begin to understand why she kept seeing that silver-haired, elusive man, why she imagined his voice in her head saying Come home, Breen Siobhan. It’s time you came home. Why she dreamed of dragons. And where her true destiny lies—through a portal in Galway that takes her to a land of faeries and mermaids, to a man named Keegan, and to the courage in her own heart that will guide her through a powerful, dangerous destiny…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Anna Karenina (Oprah's Book Club): (Penguin Classics Deluxe Edition) *




  








The must-have Pevear and Volokhonsky translation of one of the greatest Russian novels ever written

Described by William Faulkner as the best novel ever written and by Fyodor Dostoevsky as “flawless,” Anna Karenina tells of the doomed love affair between the sensuous and rebellious Anna and the dashing officer, Count Vronsky. Tragedy unfolds as Anna rejects her passionless marriage and thereby exposes herself to the hypocrisies of society. Set against a vast and richly textured canvas of nineteenth-century Russia, the novel's seven major characters create a dynamic imbalance, playing out the contrasts of city and country life and all the variations on love and family happiness.

While previous versions have softened the robust and sometimes shocking qualities of Tolstoy's writing, Pevear and Volokhonsky have produced a translation true to his powerful voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Burke & Hare *




  








The shocking true story of 19th century Scotland’s most famous serial killers is “gruesome and funny and sometimes both together” (The Observer, UK).

In a boarding house just off Edinburgh’s West Port, an old army pensioner dies of natural causes. He owes the landlord rent. Instead of burying the body, the landlord, William Hare, and his friend, William Burke, fill the coffin with bark and sell the corpse to Dr. Robert Knox, an ambitious Edinburgh anatomist. It’s a nice profit for not a lot of work. After this encouraging outcome, Burke and Hare decide to suffocate another sickly tenant.

So begins the criminal career of the most notorious double act in serial killing. Here is the unvarnished, human story behind the infamous Burke and Hare murders. We delve into their past, their personalities and the circumstances that made them resort to murder as a money-making scheme. It's a tale of desperation and greed, of outsiders, ambition, corruption and betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Presence (Sinister Spirits Book 1) *




  








Would you work in a haunted library?

Rosalind thought it was way too easy to get the new branch manager position. With a mountain of school debt and a horrible credit score, she is thrilled to find a secret compartment in the library basement, so she and her new dog stay in the hideaway every evening until she can find an affordable apartment.

Before long, a shadow figure drifts through the stacks and ominous piano chords play deep into the night. Then Rosalind finds a secret journal from the previous branch manager, a woman who vanished under mysterious circumstances, and whose disappearance may be connected to the inexplicable events within the library.

Rosalind must unravel the mystery of the missing woman as well as what lingers inside the branch. If she fails, she’ll fall victim to the same dark forces that sealed her predecessor’s fate!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $3.

*The Dead Cold Series: Books 1-4 (A Dead Cold Box Set Book 1) *




  








** LIMITED TIME - SAVE 70% WHEN PURCHASING THIS BOX SET **
BOOKS 1-4 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING DEAD COLD SERIES

Books Included:


An Ace and A Pair (Book 1)
Two Bare Arms (Book 2)
Garden of the Damned (Book 3)
Let Us Prey (Book 4)
Detective John Stone of the NYPD has the best arrest record in the 43rd precinct. But he’s a dinosaur who belongs to another age. Detective Carmen Dehan has such a bad attitude that nobody at the precinct can stomach her. Captain Jennifer Cuevas wants them both out of the way and thinks they make a perfect pair. So she gives them the Cold Cases file – the cases nobody gives a damn about.

She has no idea just how hot a cold case can get.

Ten years back Nelson Hernandez and his four cousins were playing poker in a dive at Hunts Point. Somebody came in, blew them away and beheaded and castrated Nelson, leaving his head and his balls on the table. There was no shortage of suspects, the Jersey Mob, the Triads from Manhattan, or the 43rds own bent cop, Mick Harragan. But nobody was ever charged, and the night of the murder Mick Harragan went missing with Nelson’s wife, Maria.

Now Stone and Dehan plan to find him – whatever the consequences…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Nobody Runs Forever: A Parker Novel (The Parker Novels) *




  







Nobody Runs Forever opens a three-part saga with a job at a poker game that sours into a necktie party. When Parker goes in on a messy scam—stealing an armored car—with someone he barely knows, as usual the amateurs get in the way of the job. From a nervous ex-con and his well-intentioned sister to a bank manager's two-timing wife and a beautiful, relentless cop, too many people have their hands too close to Parker's pie. Even when he sees the job turning bad, he can’t let go of the score—and there just might be nowhere left to run...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ask the Parrot: A Parker Novel (The Parker Novels) *




  







In Ask the Parrot, Parker’s back on the run, dodging dogs, cops, and even a helicopter. His escape brings him to rural Massachusetts, where he meets a small-town recluse who Forced to work with a small-town recluse nursing a grudge against the racetrack that fired him. Even on the run, Parker manages to get up to no good. It'll be a deadly day at the races.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Jasmine: Case One: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 1) *




  








It was her parent’s worst nightmare.

It’s every parent’s worst nightmare, and it begs the question:
What would you do if someone murdered your daughter?

When 16-year old Jasmine Thomas is found brutally murdered at the bottom of a concrete pipe, her father is devastated and filled with a desire for vigilante justice. Determined to take matters into his own hands, he sets out to find his daughter's killer and bring them to justice by any means necessary. But standing in his way is Lt. Kate Gazzara, the lead detective on the case. With her fierce determination and unwavering sense of justice, Lt. Gazzara is determined to find the killer and bring them to justice the right way. As the two clash, they must race against time to solve the case before the killer strikes again. Will they be able to put aside their differences and work together to bring the killer to justice?

Welcome to the Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files. Jasmine is the first book in the Detective Kate Gazzara series of police procedural thrillers. If you like strong women, impossible odds, and complex mysteries, then you’ll love this gripping series opener.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Cassandra: Case Two: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (A Lt. Gazzara Novel Book 2) *




  








*A brutal murder. An embattled cop. A cold case nobody wants.*

After being brutally murdered and left in the mud on the banks of South Chickamauga Creek, Cassandra's case went cold and her killer was never found. Decades later when it’s reopened, it’s a case nobody wants. As a last resort, chief Johnston assigns it to Lt. Kate Gazzara.

With her career in jeopardy, she finds herself in a race against time to solve the case before the killer strikes again.

Can she bring the killer to justice and find the truth for Cassandra's family?

Find out in Blair Howard's gripping sequel to Jasmine.

Cassandra is Book 2 in the best selling Lt. Kate Gazzara series of police procedural novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Samson: Case Fourteen: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 14) *




  








What happened to Father Marty, a wealthy and corpulent priest . . . and why is he dead? Did Father Paul play a role in the death of his mentor? If so, what role was it, and did he know he played a part?

Was it an accidental death, or worse . . . premeditated murder?

Detective Kate Gazzara doesn't want this case. She knows it's a can of alternative lifestyle worms just waiting to be opened, but her boss, Chief Johnston wants it closed... and quickly.

But she's right . . .

The moment she takes the case it turns into a twisted nightmare of lies, deception, threats, and intimidation. There could be a killer on the loose, and everyone involved is in danger.

Can Kate and her team of detectives find the truth, or will they need to use a more unconventional method to solve this one?

Kate is tired of getting the proverbial doors slammed in her face.

Her K-9 partner, Samson may not be department issued, but he has her back and may make it easier to open a few of those doors.

Ride along with Lt. Kate Gazzara and her new canine friend, Samson, as she begins to untangle this web of deceit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Locked Attic*




  








*There’s something in my neighbour’s attic.*

Something steeped in shadows. A secret to everyone. Seen by no one…

He stands sometimes at the window. Hidden in the corner of my eye.

I know he’s there. I know he’s watching.

Now my son is dead. My neighbour is not.

And I’m going to find out why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Little Black Lies (A Zoe Goldman Novel Book 1) *




  








She helps people conquer their demons. But she has a few of her own...

In the halls of the psychiatric ward, Dr. Zoe Goldman is a resident in training, dedicated to helping troubled patients. However, she has plenty of baggage of her own. When Zoe becomes obsessed with questions about her own mother's death, the truth remains tauntingly out of reach, locked away within her nightmares of an uncontrollable fire. And as her adoptive mother loses her memory to dementia, the time to find the answers is running out.

As Zoe digs deeper, she realizes that the danger is not just in her dreams but is now close at hand. And she has no choice but to face what terrifies her the most. Because what she can't remember just might kill her.

Little Black Lies is about madness and memory - and the dangerous, little lies we tell ourselves just to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Secret Room (A Zoe Goldman Novel Book 3) *




  








Her patients are dying. Some are apparent suicides and others possible accidents, but rumors are flying that Dr. Zoe Goldman is an angel of death- intentionally helping hopeless cases go to a "better place"- or, worse yet, a dangerously incompetent doctor.

As a new psychiatry fellow at the local correctional facility, Zoe is still learning the ropes while watching her back to avoid some dangerous prisoners. As the deaths mount up, Zoe is wracked with horror and guilt, feverishly trying to figure out what is going wrong and even questioning her own sanity.

What Zoe doesn't realize is that someone is targeting her patients to get to her. Someone who has access to her deepest secrets and fears. Someone who will stop at nothing to take everything Zoe has, even her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Burma Legacy *




  







Sam Packer, hero of Firehawk and The Lucifer Network, has a new assignment that will combine all his diplomatic and survival skills. An aging, wealthy Japanese businessman, Tetsuo Kamata, wants to rescue an ailing British car company, but the moment the announcement is made, death threats are made against Kamata by a former prisoner-of -war, Peregrine Harrison, who was tortured on the infamous Burma Railway. For the last five decades, Harrison has been the leader of a British-based cult. Packer can't believe that at the age of 77 Harrison has the strength or will to exact revenge, but he reckons without Harrison's cult adherents, one of whom is a ruthless ex-SAS operative now involved in drug smuggling in the Burma triangle. Packer learns that Kamata will be hit while visiting a new factory site in Burma and is flown out under cover to prevent a tragedy. Kamata is kidnapped and Packer is soon in the jungle, both hunter and hunted as he searches for the missing man and is tracked by his enemies. The Burma Legacy combines Geoffrey Archer's immaculate research with heart stopping action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Sierra Six (Gray Man Book 11)*




  








It's been years since the Gray Man's first mission, but the trouble's just getting started in the latest entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.

Before he was the Gray Man, Court Gentry was Sierra Six, the junior member of a CIA action team.

In their first mission they took out a terrorist leader, at a terrible price. Years have passed. The Gray Man is on a simple mission when he sees a ghost: the long-dead terrorist, but he's remarkably energetic for a dead man.

A decade of time hasn't changed the Gray Man. He isn't one to leave a job unfinished or a blood debt unpaid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ravenous: Otto Warburg, the Nazis, and the Search for the Cancer-Diet Connection *




  








The extraordinary story of the Nazi-era scientific genius who discovered how cancer cells eat—and what it means for how we should.

The Nobel laureate Otto Warburg—a cousin of the famous finance Warburgs—was widely regarded in his day as one of the most important biochemists of the twentieth century, a man whose research was integral to humanity’s understanding of cancer. He was also among the most despised figures in Nazi Germany. As a Jewish homosexual living openly with his male partner, Warburg represented all that the Third Reich abhorred. Yet Hitler and his top advisors dreaded cancer, and protected Warburg in the hope that he could cure it.

In Ravenous, Sam Apple reclaims Otto Warburg as a forgotten, morally compromised genius who pursued cancer single-mindedly even as Europe disintegrated around him. While the vast majority of Jewish scientists fled Germany in the anxious years leading up to World War II, Warburg remained in Berlin, working under the watchful eye of the dictatorship. With the Nazis goose-stepping their way across Europe, systematically rounding up and murdering millions of Jews, Warburg awoke each morning in an elegant, antiques-filled home and rode horses with his partner, Jacob Heiss, before delving into his research at the Kaiser Wilhelm Society.

Hitler and other Nazi leaders, Apple shows, were deeply troubled by skyrocketing cancer rates across the Western world, viewing cancer as an existential threat akin to Judaism or homosexuality. Ironically, they viewed Warburg as Germany’s best chance of survival. Setting Warburg’s work against an absorbing history of cancer science, Apple follows him as he arrives at his central belief that cancer is a problem of metabolism. Though Warburg’s metabolic approach to cancer was considered groundbreaking, his work was soon eclipsed in the early postwar era, after the discovery of the structure of DNA set off a search for the genetic origins of cancer.

Remarkably, Warburg’s theory has undergone a resurgence in our own time, as scientists have begun to investigate the dangers of sugar and the link between obesity and cancer, finding that the way we eat can influence how cancer cells take up nutrients and grow. Rooting his revelations in extensive archival research as well as dozens of interviews with today’s leading cancer authorities, Apple demonstrates how Warburg’s midcentury work may well hold the secret to why cancer became so common in the modern world and how we can reverse the trend. A tale of scientific discovery, personal peril, and the race to end a disastrous disease, Ravenous would be the stuff of the most inventive fiction were it not, in fact, true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Honorable Treachery: A History of U.S. Intelligence, Espionage, and Covert Action from the American Revolution to the CIA *




  








A “splendidly written, impeccably researched, and perfectly fascinating” look at clandestine operations from colonial times to the Cuban Missile Crisis (The Washington Post Book World).

We’ve always depended on intelligence gathering to drive foreign policy in peacetime and command decision in war—but that work has often taken place in the shadows. Honorable Treachery fills in these details in our national history, dramatically recounting every important intelligence operation from our nation’s birth into the early 1960s.

Among numerous other stories, the book recounts how in 1795, President Washington mounted a covert operation to ransom American hostages in the Middle East; how in 1897, Kaiser Wilhelm II’s plans for an invasion of the United States were stopped by the director of the US Office of Naval Intelligence; and how President Woodrow Wilson created a secret agency called the Inquiry to compile intelligence for the peace negotiations at the end of World War I.

From a Pulitzer Prize finalist who himself worked for the CIA, Honorable Treachery puts America’s use of covert intelligence into a broader historical context, providing a unique insight into the secret workings of our country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Excommunicated from the Union: How the Civil War Created a Separate Catholic America (The North's Civil War) *




  








Anti-Catholicism has had a long presence in American history. When the Civil War broke out in 1861, many Catholic Americans considered it a chance to prove their patriotism once and for all.

Exploring how Catholics sought to use their participation in the war to counteract religious and political nativism in the United States, Excommunicated from the Union reveals that while the war was an alienating experience for many of the 200,000 Catholics who served, they still strove to construct a positive memory of their experiences—in order to show that their religion was no barrier to their being loyal American citizens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Schnellbootwaffe: Adolf Hitler’s Guerrilla War at Sea: S-Boote 1939-45 (Images of War) *




  







The Schnellbootwaffe was created in the early 1930s, before the Second World War, in concurrence with the regenerated Kriegsmarine. Young officers, most of whom learned their craft in the old Imperial Navy, would now take responsibility for the operational use of these revolutionary vessels. Working with the naval engineers of Lürssen Shipyard, the Germans designed combat weapons that were never surpassed by their opponents.

After the first series of Schnellboote were launched, constantly improved versions of these vessels would follow. The Schnellbootwaffe would achieve significant victories for the Kriegsmarine at the beginning of the war by using these vessels in high-level strategies, including a style of guerrilla warfare. The British often call German torpedo boats E-boats, and these fast vessels were a genuine threat not only to coastal trade, but also to the movement of Allied ships after D-Day. Indeed, Admiral Rudolf Petersen's flotillas remained combat-ready until the very end, even after the balance of power was in favour of the Allies. Allied air bombardment of German torpedo boat bases from 1944 onwards failed to destroy the offensive potential of the Schnellboote and their crews. The Allied disaster at Lyme Bay at the end of April 1944 shows how this guerrilla war at sea was still dangerous, even at this stage of the war. The Allied invasion plans were not yet known to the Germans, but Eisenhower learned a great deal from Lyme Bay and the Schnellbootwaffe was still potentially dangerous right until the end of the war. 

This book tells the fascinating story about these special people, whose pirate spirit and guerrilla style of naval combat is reminiscent of the ancient pirates and their own way of warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Aftermath of Dunkirk: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *




  







Operation Dynamo, the successful evacuation of Belgian, British, Dutch, French and Polish troops from the beaches at Dunkirk between 27 May and 4 June 1940, was not only a pivotal moment of the war, but one that changed its final outcome. There has been much debate in the years since the end of the war concerning the “Hitler Halt” order, which was given to German Panzer units waiting patiently on the outskirts of Dunkirk to be allowed to finish the job they had started.

Many theories have been put forward as to the reasons behind this, but the consequence was that it allowed Britain to remain in the war. A total of 338,226, British and Allied troops were rescued from the beaches of Dunkirk, aboard a total of 861 vessels, of which 243 were sunk. For those left behind, official figures record that up to 80,000 French and British troops were captured, whilst during the time of the actual evacuation, somewhere in the region of 16,000 French and 1,000 British soldiers were killed. Equipment wise British forces left behind somewhere in the region of 90,000 rifles, 11,000 machine guns, huge supplies of ammunition, 880 field guns, 310 large calibre artillery pieces, 500 anti-aircraft guns, 850 anti-tank guns, 700 tanks, 45,000 cars and lorries, and 20,000 motor cycles – enough equipment to arm nearly ten divisions of soldiers. 

It is known that two atrocities took place during the Battle of Dunkirk: the Massacre at Le Paradis, and another at Wormhoudt, carried out by Waffen- SS soldiers, against British and French troops who had already surrendered. Although the Battle of Dunkirk must ultimately go down tactically as a German victory, the rescue of so many of its men, ensured that like a phoenix, Britain rose from the ashes of defeat to gain a great and lasting victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Fortress Rabaul: The Battle for the Southwest Pacific, January 1942–April 1943 *




  








For most of World War II, the mention of Japan's island stronghold sent shudders through thousands of Allied airmen. Some called it “Fortress Rabaul,” an apt name for the headquarters of the Imperial Japanese forces in the Southwest Pacific. Author Bruce Gamble chronicles Rabaul’s crucial role in Japanese operations in the Southwest Pacific. Millions of square feet of housing and storage facilities supported a hundred thousand soldiers and naval personnel. Simpson Harbor and the airfields were the focus of hundreds of missions by American air forces.

Winner of the "Gold Medal" (Military Writers Society of America) and "Editor's Choice Award" (Stone & Stone Second World War Books), Fortress Rabaul details a critical and, until now, little understood chapter in the history of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/06/23.

Currently $4.

*Target: Rabaul: The Allied Siege of Japan's Most Infamous Stronghold, March 1943–August 1945*




  








As the final book in Bruce Gamble's esteemed trilogy on the War in the Pacific, Target: Rabaul picks up where Fortress Rabaul, the second installment, leaves off--and sets the stage for the major Allied aerial engagements of 1943-1945, which would result in the defeat of Japan.

March 1943, Washington, D.C.: Major General George Kenney, commander of the 5th Air Force, begins to formulate plans for Cartwheel--a 2-year campaign to neutralize Rabaul, Japan's most notorious stronghold, with the use of unescorted daylight bombing raids against the base and the heavily-defended satellite installations nearby. The undertaking would prove to be anything but straightforward, and the story of Rabaul's destruction remains one of the most gripping of World War II's Pacific Theater. In Target: Rabaul, award-winning military historian Bruce Gamble expertly narrates the Allied air raids against the stronghold: the premature celebrations by George Kenney and Gen. Douglas MacArthur; the bequeathing of authority to Adm. William F. "Bull" Halsey; the unprecedented number of near-constant air battles that immediately followed; the Japanese retreat to Truk Lagoon in 1944; and their ultimate surrender to Allied forces in August 1945. This amazing story, one that profiles the bravery and resolve of the Allies in the horrific Pacific battleground, is the turbulent conclusion to an acclaimed trilogy from one of today's most talented nonfiction military authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/07/23.

Currently $1.

*Shadows of Mars (Broken Stars Book 1) *




  








The message from Carmen Vincent’s mother wasn’t possible.

She died in the Mars base disaster two years ago.

But when government agents show up at Carmen’s door, she realizes the message is no hoax.

Someone is still trying to cover up the disaster and the reason why Earth abandoned its space program.

It’s a race to discover the truth of what happened on Mars before Carmen loses her mother for a second time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Most Wanted: A Space Opera Series (The Torgoran Conflict Book 1)*




  








They’ve plundered their way across the galaxy and just found the score of a lifetime.

All they have to do is steal from the most ruthless crime lord in the galaxy. What could possibly go wrong?

Yan and his band of rogues are intent on plundering their way to fame and fortune. When they stumble across the score of a lifetime, they quickly go all in for one last job. With everything on the line, there’s no way they can fail. At least that’s what they’re hoping. In the end, they just might have gotten into something bigger than they ever imagined possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

< $2.

*Anachronist: A Time Travel Adventure (The Infinity Engines Book 1) *




  








*Doctor Who meets The Adjustment Bureau*
"Something unique and wonderful - a disarming blend of historical fiction and sci-fi/fantasy." ★★★★★

Travelling into the past using the timelines of ancient artefacts, the Oblivion Order explore the forgotten centuries, ones that never made it into the history books.

Weaving back through time, the secret society of eccentric anachronists ensures the best possible future for humanity, making subtle adjustments to the past – saving us from oblivion.

Every alteration is carefully calculated, and nothing is left to chance. Until the day Joshua Jones, a teenage thief, breaks into one of their station houses and finds himself transported back to 1944 – where he accidentally changes the outcome of WW2.

Josh is inadvertently pulled into their secret world of alternate realities, temporal guilds and chaos demons. With the help of Caitlin, a beautiful librarian, he learns to harness his abilities as she shows him a future he never dreamed he could have.

But beyond the temporal borders, an ancient evil is gathering, threatening to devour every moment that ever was.
Will Josh fulfil his destiny? Will he come to terms with his past?

A fast-paced, time travel adventure, Anachronist will take you on a journey into a world not bound by the rules of time, exploring history and the consequences of changing it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Maelstrom (The Infinity Engines Book 2) *




  








A dangerous prophecy
An altered timeline
And a world of malevolent creatures
The second book in Andrew Hastie’s imaginative and original Infinity Engines series, Maelstrom is an action-packed, dystopian time travel adventure.

Caitlin has disappeared and someone has changed history. Lost in an alternate reality, Josh must discover who has disrupted the timeline and try to fix the continuum.

But there’s a problem. The Order has become divided over an old manuscript which describes the Maelstrom — a chaotic realm filled with ancient gods that exists outside of the timestream. One faction believes that Josh will be the key to unlocking its power, the other that he needs to die to save them from oblivion.

Josh must find Caitlin and a way into the maelstrom, discover the author of the book and rewrite the prophecy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Eschaton (The Infinity Engines Book 3) *




  








Time is running out.
The Eschaton crises are converging.
Josh may be the only one who can save them, but he's trapped in the future.

The third book in the original Infinity Engines series, Eschaton continues this action-packed, dystopian time travel adventure.

The Oblivion Order is falling apart, and the timeline is beginning to unravel. Dalton's obsession with the Djinn threatens to bring down the continuum and the only way to stop him is to resolve the riddles of the Eschaton Cascade and find Josh's father.

Follow Caitlin and Josh as they discover the origins of the Order and the future that the founder was aiming to avoid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Complete Harvesters Series: A Post-Apocalyptic Alien Invasion Adventure (Bundles by Luke Mitchell) *




  








He just wanted his exosuit back. She was out to save her brother.
What they got were bloodthirsty aliens... And maybe the end of the world.
Prepare for 1,600+ pages of rip-roaring sci-fi adventure!

"Extremely entertaining!"
"This author KNOWS HOW TO WRITE AN ADVENTURE STORY!!"
"Suspenseful, funny, and compelling."
"Sci-fi, dystopia, vampires, Star Wars references, and style. It has it all."

In a world devastated by alien invasion, Jarek and Rachel were never paragons of heroism. They survived, same as anyone else. They protected what was dear—Jarek with his exosuit and beloved AI companion, Rachel with her brother. They kept things simple... until the raknoth came and took it all away.

Now, Jarek and Rachel will stop at nothing to protect what's theirs, even if it means swallowing their pride and working together to survive. Because it turns out the raknoth are only the beginning of the bad news for Mother Earth...

What do a smart-mouthed sword-slinger and a surly arcanist have in common? Neither of them signed up for this crap. But together, they might just be strong enough to finish it. Assuming they don't kill each other first...

Are you ready to suit up and save the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Psycho: A Novel *




  








“The basis for one of the most iconic horror films of the 1960s . . . [Bloch’s] unique true-crime slant to storytelling set the tone.” —Sublime Horror

The story was all too real—indeed this classic was inspired by the real-life story of Ed Gein, a psychotic murderer who led a dual life. Alfred Hitchcock too was captivated, and, the year after it was released, he turned the book into one of the most-loved horror films of all time.

Norman Bates loves his Mother. She has been dead for the past twenty years, or so people think. Norman knows better though. Ever since leaving the hospital, he has lived with Mother in the old house up on the hill above the Bates Motel. One night, after a beautiful woman checks into the motel, Norman spies on her as she undresses. Norman can’t help but spy on her. Mother is there though. She is there to protect Norman from his filthy thoughts. She is there to protect him with her butcher knife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Safe Haven (The Outbreak Series Book 1) *




  








When the tide of the undead floods the world, you can not run and you can not fight back. You can only find Safe Haven.

Reports of a virulent virus are downplayed until it is to late. The zombie apocalypse happens in the blink of an eye. Now the ordinary, everyday people who survived the first wave must put their differences aside and ban together if they are to survive the zombie hordes. All the while, another monster lurks amongst their midst, waiting for the right opportunity the chaos has afforded it. It was a day of death and a night of terror. The Outbreak begins and the known world ends.

A nail-biting zombie apocalypse tale!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Best of the Rejection Collection: 293 Cartoons that Were Too Dumb, Too Dark, or Too Naughty for The New Yorker *




  








Rescued from the New Yorker’s rejection pile, the cartoons collected here offer an inside look at the jokes its editors would rather keep to themselves.

Too edgy, raunchy, or outrageous for one of the world’s most esteemed magazines, The Best of the Rejection Collection brings together some of the funniest and most original work by the New Yorker’s brightest talents—Roz Chast, Gahan Wilson, Sam Gross, Jack Ziegler, David Sipress, and more. Here you’ll discover their other sides: dark, juvenile, naughty, sick, or just plain weird.

And what a treat. Ventriloquist dummy cartoons. Operating room cartoons. Bring your daughter to work day cartoons (the stripper; the death row prison guard). Lots of couples in bed, quite a few coffins, wise-cracking animals—and zero restraint.

“The submissions were not set aside because they were not funny but (for the most part) because they were too funny.” —The New York Times, on The Best of the Rejection Collection


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Fluorescent Light Glistens Off Your Head: A Dilbert Collection*




  








The twenty-fifth collection of the comic strip that captures our workplace frustrations with dead-on accuracy—following It’s Not Funny If I Have to Explain It.

He knows all about the technophobic vice president, the fascist information systems supervisor, and even the big, stubborn, dumb guy. How does he do it? How does he know? It’s downright spooky. Scott Adams, get out of our heads!

The notion that Dilbert creator Scott Adams has secretly bugged every office, cubicle, and conference room in America—a belief widely held by Dilbert fans—has been debunked by pointy-haired experts. This discovery leads to an even more sinister yet inescapable conclusion: that the lunacy you thought was unique to your workplace is spreading with a viral malignancy across the nation’s business landscape.

Yes, the Corporate America brand of insanity has garnered a majority market share among white-collar managers and so-called leaders at companies large and small. Product features (let’s not call them “benefits”) of this insanity include inflated executive salaries, irrelevant performance objectives, insipid management fads, inscrutable e-mail, interminable meetings, and oppressive work environments.

Dilbert is the inadvertent poster child for the Corporate America brand. In The Fluorescent Light Glistens Off Your Head, he and his power-hungry dog, Dogbert, provide much-needed comic relief to working stiffs toiling in cubicles everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Potty Humor: Jokes That Should Stink, But Don't *




  







Get ready for the hundreds of gross-out groaners to be found on the pages of Potty Humor! From the folks who brought you Dad Jokes and Dad Jokes Too, here’s an entire book devoted to pee jokes, poop jokes, barf jokes, and more. This volume of icky humor will have your friends and family cringing and moaning all year long!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Life and Loves of E. Nesbit: Victorian Iconoclast, Children's Author, and Creator of The Railway Children *




  








A Sunday Times Best Book of the Year: The “informative and entertaining” first major biography of the trailblazing, controversial children’s author (The Washington Post).

Born in 1858, Edith Nesbit is today considered the first modern writer for children and the inventor of the children’s adventure story. In The Life and Loves of E. Nesbit, award-winning biographer Eleanor Fitzsimons uncovers the little-known details of her life, introducing readers to the Fabian Society cofounder and fabulous socialite who hosted legendary parties and had admirers by the dozen, including George Bernard Shaw. Through Nesbit’s letters and archival research, Fitzsimons reveals “E.” to have been a prolific lecturer and writer on socialism and shows how Nesbit incorporated these ideas into her writing, thereby influencing a generation of children—an aspect of her literary legacy never before examined. Fitzsimons’s riveting biography brings new light to the life and works of this remarkable writer and woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Authoritarian Personality*




  








This hugely influential study on the psychology of authoritarianism was written in answer to Hitler’s Germany—and now rings more relevant than ever as fascism and anti-Semitism sweep across America.

What makes a fascist? Are there character traits that make someone more likely to vote for the far right? The Authoritarian Personality is not only one of the most significant works of social psychology ever written, it also marks a milestone in the development of Adorno’s thought, showing him grappling with the problem of fascism and the reasons for Europe’s turn to reaction. Over half a century later, and with the rise of right-wing populism and the reemergence of the far-right in recent years, this hugely influential study remains as insightful and relevant as ever.

This new edition includes an introduction by Frankfurt School scholar Peter E. Gordon and contains the first-ever publication of Adorno’s subsequent critical notes on the project.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*World Without End: A Novel (Kingsbridge Book 2) *




  








#1 New York Times Bestseller

In 1989, Ken Follett astonished the literary world with The Pillars of the Earth, a sweeping epic novel set in twelfth-century England centered on the building of a cathedral and many of the hundreds of lives it affected.

World Without End is its equally irresistible sequel—set two hundred years after The Pillars of the Earth and three hundred years after the Kingsbridge prequel, The Evening and the Morning.

World Without End takes place in the same town of Kingsbridge, two centuries after the townspeople finished building the exquisite Gothic cathedral that was at the heart of The Pillars of the Earth. The cathedral and the priory are again at the center of a web of love and hate, greed and pride, ambition and revenge, but this sequel stands on its own. This time the men and women of an extraordinary cast of characters find themselves at a crossroads of new ideas—about medicine, commerce, architecture, and justice. In a world where proponents of the old ways fiercely battle those with progressive minds, the intrigue and tension quickly reach a boiling point against the devastating backdrop of the greatest natural disaster ever to strike the human race—the Black Death. 

Three years in the writing and nearly eighteen years since its predecessor, World Without End is a "well-researched, beautifully detailed portrait of the late Middle Ages" (The Washington Post) that once again shows that Ken Follett is a masterful author writing at the top of his craft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared *




  








A larger-than-life old man with a fondness for vodka goes on an unexpected adventure in this whimsical novel -- perfect for fans of Forrest Gump and A Man Called Ove.

The international publishing sensation -- more than six million copies sold worldwide!

A reluctant centenarian much like Forrest Gump (if Gump were an explosives expert) decides it's not too late to start over . . .

After a long and eventful life, Allan Karlsson ends up in a nursing home, believing it to be his last stop. The only problem is that he's still in good health, and in one day, he turns 100. A big celebration is in the works, but Allan really isn't interested (and he'd like a bit more control over his vodka consumption). So he decides to escape. He climbs out the window in his slippers and embarks on a hilarious and entirely unexpected journey, involving, among other surprises, a suitcase stuffed with cash, some unpleasant criminals, a friendly hot-dog stand operator, and an elephant (not to mention a death by elephant).

It would be the adventure of a lifetime for anyone else, but Allan has a larger-than-life backstory: Not only has he witnessed some of the most important events of the twentieth century, but he has actually played a key role in them. Starting out in munitions as a boy, he somehow finds himself involved in many of the key explosions of the twentieth century and travels the world, sharing meals and more with everyone from Stalin, Churchill, and Truman to Mao, Franco, and de Gaulle. Quirky and utterly unique, The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared has charmed readers across the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Torrent Witches Cozy Mysteries Complete Box Set (Books 1 - 10)*




  








Torrent Witches Complete Series Box Set! All ten books in one! Meet Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch and her crazy witch family in this ten-book cozy mystery box set.

Butter Witch (Torrent Witches Book 1) The International Butter Festival has come to town! When Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip witch stumbles upon a dead body, frozen and drained of blood, she's pulled into a murder mystery. Someone has murdered one of the Butter Festival competitors. Was it Zero Bend, punk sculptor extraordinaire with a history of violence? Perhaps Fusion Swan, a sleazy agent playing the publicity game when his clients meet their untimely end. Between trying to run her struggling online newspaper, dealing with her highly caffeinated cousins Molly and Luce, fending off three meddling witch mothers who will do anything to get their daughters married off (including drugging food with magic potions) and great Aunt Cass who appears to be running an underground laboratory of some kind, Harlow barely has time to breathe, let alone solve a murder. Romance certainly isn't on the cards either but the hot scruffy guy new to town seems to have other ideas...

Treasure Witch (Torrent Witches Book 2) Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch is pulled into a murder mystery when the skeletons of a man and a girl are uncovered on Truer Island. Seeing visions of the past that are all too real and ghosts who are becoming more solid by the day, Harlow is trying to keep her online newspaper running, dealing with her meddling witch family and working out what to do about the very handsome Jack Bishop being back in town. But Harlow might be out of her depth when the murderer sets their sights on her!

Hidden Witch (Torrent Witches Book 3) Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch is hot on the trail of an arsonist. But who is behind the deadly fires? Someone working for their own evil ends or a fire spirit acting according to its nature? Or perhaps a magical power hidden away? Between dealing with sleazy real estate developers intent on getting their hands on Torrent Mansion, a teenage Slip Witch who just might be the Queen of Sarcasm, a talking magical cat who smells like lavender, and an AWOL potential future boyfriend, Harlow would love nothing more than a peaceful Summer. But when an special arson investigator arrives in town with his sights set on Harlow, she has to fight to clear her name!

Fabulous Witch (Torrent Witches Book 4) Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch has a new job working on the set of Bella Bing’s latest movie, filming in Harlot Bay. It’s meant to be a change of pace but when the lead actor, Mattias Matterhorn, dies on his first day on set, Harlow is pulled into a dangerous plot. A saboteur is on set and they’ll do anything to shut the film down... including murder. With the ghost of Mattias demanding she find his murderer, her witchy cousins Molly and Luce tracking down a thief and her Aunt Cass getting into hot and spicy trouble, Harlow has her plate full. It doesn’t help one bit when she Slips and starts a magical storm...

Holiday Witch (Torrent Witches Book 5) Harlow Torrent, part-time journalist and full-time Slip Witch wants nothing more than to take a holiday from witchy things... but when a series of thefts around Harlot Bay turn deadly, she’s drawn into solving a murder mystery. Between murderous teenagers, a secret buried in the past, Hattie Stern on the warpath, Christmas approaching and Aunt Cass suffering a very froggy problem, Harlow is doing everything she can to enjoy her holiday but those witchy problems just won’t let her rest...

Too much to fit here!

Box set also includes Shadow Witch (#6), Love Witch (#7), Cozy Witch (#, Lost Witch (#9) and the epic finale Wicked Witch (#10)!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Secret Sleuth Box Set (Books 1-2)*




  








Set sail for a new McLinn series!
Death on the Diversion, a whodunit with humor about the inner world of writers, set among the insular cruise ship community,begins a new cozy mystery series from the USA Today bestselling author of the Caught Dead in Wyoming series. In Death on Torrid Avenue and later books, amateur sleuth Sheila Mackey returns to dry land in the Midwest, where mysteries abound in her new home in small-town Kentucky.

On the spectrum of McLinn's mystery novels, the Caught Dead in Wyoming cozy series is in the middle, The Innocence Trilogy is edgier (and has more romance), and Secret Sleuth is a bit less edgy.


Book 1: Death on the Diversion
Sheila Mackey has a secret. To the world, she’s author of a blockbuster book. Her wily great-aunt, the actual author, orchestrated this mutually beneficial masquerade. Now the aunt’s retiring and Sheila must draft Act Two of her own life. This cruise is supposed to be the perfect time to do that.

Crossing the Atlantic on the Diversion, Sheila finds a dead body on deck.

She’s drawn into sleuthing but finds herself hampered by a well-meaning but overprotective would-be Dr. Watson.

"A totally unique protagonist -- witty, grounded, human. An intriguing crime venue. I hope there are many more in this series." -- 5* Amazon reader

Book 2: Death on Torrid Avenue
Sheila turns her back on a Manhattan lifestyle and the publishing world that once defined her to put down roots near the Ohio River in North Bend County, Kentucky. Here, she finds a new life, a new home and a new love: Gracie, the rescue collie. Then Gracie discovers a body at the dog park, a ticklish situation for an amateur sleuth with a big secret of her own. Will Sheila untangle the murder mystery before her secrets are untied, exposing her previous identity to her new neighbors?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*No Place Like Murder: True Crime in the Midwest*




  






“This engrossing collection of historical Midwest murders reads like a thriller. True crime at its best. I couldn’t put it down.” —Susan Furlong, author of the Bone Gap Travellers novels

A modern retelling of 20 sensational true crimes, No Place Like Murder reveals the inside details behind nefarious acts that shocked the Midwest between 1869 and 1950. The stories chronicle the misdeeds, examining the perpetrators’ mindsets, motives, lives, apprehensions, and trials, as well as what became of them long after.

True crime author Janis Thornton profiles notorious murderers such as Frankie Miller, who was fed up when her fiancé stood her up for another woman. As fans of the song “Frankie and Johnny” already know, Frankie met her former lover at the door with a shotgun.

Thornton’s tales reveal the darker side of life in the Midwest, including the account of Isabelle Messmer, a plucky young woman who dreamed of escaping her quiet farm-town life. After she nearly took down two tough Pittsburgh policemen in 1933, she was dubbed “Gun Girl” and went on to make headlines from coast to coast. In 1942, however, after a murder conviction in Texas, she vowed to do her time and go straight. Full of intrigue and revelations, No Place Like Murder also features such folks as Chirka and Rasico, the first two Hoosier men to die in the electric chair after they brutally murdered their wives in 1913. The two didn’t meet until their fateful last night.

An enthralling and chilling collection, No Place Like Murder is sure to thrill true crime lovers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$4.

*Max Allan Collins Collection Vol. One: Eliot Ness *




  








A FAST-PACED, ONE-TWO PUNCH OF CRIME AND DROP DEAD SUSPENSE.
Legendary lawman Eliot Ness goes solo… In 1929, Eliot Ness put away Al Scarface Capone and became the biggest living legend this side of law and order. Now it's 1935. With The Untouchables and Prohibition behind him and the Great Depression falling darkly across the nation, Ness arrives in Cleveland to straighten out a crooked city.

An anonymous ring of bent cops is dealing in vice, graft, gambling and racketeering, over lorded by a mysterious top cop known as the outside chief. But between corrupt politicians, jealous colleagues, a parasitic reporter and two blondes with nothing in common, Ness has big troubles pulling the sheets off the bed of blue vipers.

“For anybody who loves crime novels, Max Allan Collins is the gold standard.”

Max Allan Collins Collection Vol. One: Eliot Ness includes the following unabridged novels:

Dark City
Butcher's Dozen
Bullet Proof
Murder by The Numbers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Into the Fire (Ray Wyatt Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








Author Rick Mofina’s novels have been praised by:
James Patterson · Dean Koontz · Michael Connelly · Lee Child · Tess Gerritsen · Jeffery Deaver · Louise Penny · Sandra Brown · James Rollins · Brad Thor · Linwood Barclay · Lisa Unger

Book #1 in the Ray Wyatt trilogy:
INTO THE FIRE, introduces Ray Wyatt, a veteran reporter grappling with the tragic loss of his wife and son while searching for answers in the crime stories he covers.

Hikers find a traumatized boy wandering in a remote corner of New York's Adirondack Mountains. Retracing his steps to a cabin, they make a terrifying discovery that leads to an investigation entangling crime reporter Ray Wyatt and FBI Special Agent Jill McDade.

Wyatt is dispatched to cover the disturbing case, while still haunted by the loss of his son and wife years earlier.

McDade and Wyatt race the clock to learn the truth behind one of the most unconscionable crimes in the history of Upstate New York. At the same time, they grapple with the dawning horror that the monstrous event is linked to them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Wolf of Mercia: The BRAND NEW action-packed historical thriller from MJ Porter (The Eagle of Mercia Chronicles Book 2) *




  








*As a lone wolf inside a Wessex stronghold, Icel must ensure his own and Mercia’s triumph.*


Icel is becoming a warrior of Mercia, but King Ecgberht of Wessex still holds the Mercian settlement of Londonia and its valuable mint.

King Wiglaf of Mercia is determined that the last bulwark be reclaimed from his sworn enemy to complete his rehabilitation as Mercia’s rightful ruler.

In the heart of the shield wall, Icel suddenly finds himself on the wrong side of the battle and thrust into the retreating enemy stronghold where he must take on the pretence of a Wessex warrior to survive and exact a cunning plan to bring down the Wessex force cowering behind the ancient walls.

His allegiances are tested and the temptation to make new allies is overwhelming but Icel must succeed if he’s ever to see Tamworth again and bring about King Wiglaf’s victory, or will he be forced to join the enemy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The End of October: A novel *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the Pulitzer Prize-winning author of The Looming Tower—a riveting thriller and “all-too-convincing chronicle of science, espionage, action and speculation” (The Wall Street Journal).

At an internment camp in Indonesia, forty-seven people are pronounced dead with acute hemorrhagic fever. When epidemiologist Henry Parsons travels there on behalf of the World Health Organization to investigate, what he finds will have staggering repercussions. Halfway across the globe, the deputy director of U.S. Homeland Security scrambles to mount a response to the rapidly spreading pandemic leapfrogging around the world, which she believes may be the result of an act of biowarfare. And a rogue experimenter in man-made diseases is preparing his own terrifying solution.

As already-fraying global relations begin to snap, the virus slashes across the United States, dismantling institutions and decimating the population. With his own wife and children facing diminishing odds of survival, Henry travels from Indonesia to Saudi Arabia to his home base at the CDC in Atlanta, searching for a cure and for the origins of this seemingly unknowable disease. The End of October is a one-of-a-kind thriller steeped in real-life political and scientific implications, filled with the insight that has been the hallmark of Wright’s acclaimed nonfiction and the full-tilt narrative suspense that only the best fiction can offer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Executive Orders (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 7) *




  








Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

The President is dead. Now, the weight of the world falls on Jack Ryan’s shoulders in this extraordinary #1 New York Times bestseller from Tom Clancy.

At the climax of Debt of Honor, the most devastating terrorist act in the history of the world left the President, the Joint Chiefs, the Supreme Court, and nearly all of Congress dead. Only Jack Ryan, confirmed Vice President mere minutes before, survived to take the reins of a shaken and leaderless country. Now he must rebuild a government, comfort a grieving nation, and become a true leader. Meanwhile, he is surrounded by enemies—both inside the White House and around the world—all of them plotting to destroy an untested President. And bring an already wounded country to its knees....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Rogue Operator (Special Agent Dylan Kane Thrillers Book 1)*




  








“Dylan Kane leaves James Bond in his dust!”

★★★★★ FROM AWARD WINNING USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY ★★★★★

IN ORDER TO SAVE THE COUNTRY HE LOVES, DYLAN KANE MUST FIRST BETRAY IT.

Three top secret research scientists are presumed dead in a boating accident, but the kidnapping of their families the same day raises questions the FBI and local police can’t answer, leaving them waiting for a ransom demand that will never come.

Central Intelligence Agency Analyst Chris Leroux stumbles upon the story, and finds a phone conversation that was never supposed to happen. When he reports it to his boss, the National Clandestine Services Chief, he is uncharacteristically reprimanded for conducting an unauthorized investigation and told to leave it to the FBI.

But he can’t let it go.

For he knows something the FBI doesn’t.

One of the scientists is alive.

Leroux makes a call to his childhood friend, CIA Special Agent Dylan Kane, leading to a race across the globe to stop a conspiracy reaching the highest levels of political and corporate America, that if not stopped, could lead to war with an enemy armed with a weapon far worse than anything in the American arsenal, with the potential to not only destroy the world, but consume it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Defector (Special Agent Dylan Kane Thrillers Book 12) *




  








“Dylan Kane leaves James Bond in his dust!”

FROM AWARD WINNING USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY

WHAT DO YOU DO WHEN THE TRAITOR IS YOUR BEST FRIEND?

When one of America’s top spies is spotted crossing the border into North Korea, no one can believe it—especially his best friend.

But when Chris Leroux receives a text message from the defector, he has no choice but to believe his own eyes and proceed with his duty.

Kill Dylan Kane.

It’s a race against time to eliminate his best friend before he reveals America’s secrets to one of its greatest enemies.

Or prove his innocence, and save his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Quest for the Lost Roman Legions: Discovering the Varus Battlefield *




  






The story of an ancient ambush that devastated Rome—and the modern-day hunt that finally revealed its location and its archaeological treasures.

In 9 A.D., the seventeenth, eighteenth, & nineteenth Roman legions and their auxiliary troops under the command of Publius Quinctilius Varus vanished in the boggy wilds of Germania. They died singly and by the hundreds over several days in a carefully planned ambush led by Arminius—a Roman-trained German warrior adopted and subsequently knighted by the Romans, but determined to stop Rome’s advance east beyond the Rhine River. By the time it was over, some 25,000 men, women, and children were dead and the course of European history had been forever altered. “Quinctilius Varus, give me back my legions!” Emperor Augustus agonized aloud when he learned of the devastating loss.

As decades passed, the location of the Varus defeat, one of the Western world’s most important battlefields, was lost to history. It remained so for two millennia. Fueled by an unshakable curiosity and burning interest in the story, a British Major named J. A. S. (Tony) Clunn delved into the nooks and crannies of times past. By sheer persistence and good luck, he turned the foundation of German national history on its ear. Convinced the running battle took place north of Osnabruck, Germany, Clunn set out to prove his point. His discovery of large numbers of Roman coins in the late 1980s, followed by a flood of thousands of other artifacts (including weapons and human remains), ended the mystery once and for all. Archaeologists and historians across the world agreed. Today, a state-of-the-art museum houses and interprets these priceless historical treasures on the very site Varus’s legions were lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Transportation and the American People *




  








This “outstanding contribution to transportation history” chronicles the evolution of American mobility from stagecoaches to buses and airplanes (Choice).

Transportation is the unsung hero of American history. Stagecoaches, waterways, canals, railways, busses, and airplanes revolutionized much more than just the way people got around; they transformed the economic, political, and social aspects of everyday life. In Transportation and the American People, renowned historian H. Roger Grant tells the story of American transportation from its slow, uncomfortable, and often dangerous beginnings to the speed and comfort of travel today.

Early advances like stagecoaches and canals allowed traders, businesses, and industries to expand across the nation, setting the stage for modern developments like transcontinental railways and busses that would forever reshape the continent. Grant provides a compelling and thoroughly researched narrative of the social history of travel, shining a light on the role transportation played in shaping the country as well as the people who helped build it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*SS Foreign Divisions & Volunteers of Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia, 1941–1945 (Images of War)*




  







Drawing on a superb collection of rare and unpublished photographs SS Foreign Divisions & Volunteers of Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia 1942 - 1945 describes how the occupying Nazis recruited Lithuanian, Latvian, and Estonian conscripts into the Waffen-SS. Unlike her Latvian neighbor, Lithuania had no plans to provide Germany with a National Legion. Although volunteers came forward, the majority did not. This was not the case for Latvia and Estonia, which undertook huge recruitment programs, and thousands of men were drafted into their own foreign legion of Waffen-SS Grenadier divisions. After intensive training, these divisions saw action on the Eastern front, around Leningrad, in the Ukraine, before vicious defensive operations as the Red Army smashed its way through the Baltic States in 1944. Even in the last dying weeks of the war, what was left of the Baltic soldiers of the 15th, 19th, and 20th Waffen-SS Grenadier Divisions, continued to fight alongside their Wehrmacht and Waffen-SS counterparts until they were either destroyed or surrendered. The story of these divisions is graphically told with detailed captions and text together with many contemporary images in true Images of War style.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Hitler’s Wolfsschanze: The Wolf’s Lair Headquarters on the Eastern Front – An Illustrated Guide*




  








Set deep in the heart of the Masurian woods of northern Poland, in what was formally East Prussia, lies a vast complex of ruined bunkers and shelters that once constituted Hitler’s headquarters – the Wolfsschanze or Wolf’s Lair – for Germany’s attack upon the Soviet Union in 1941.

Built in conditions of the utmost secrecy, the Wolfsschanze was surrounded by fences and guard posts, its paths and tracks were hidden, and buildings were camouflaged and concealed with artificial grass and trees planted on their flat roofs. As the war in Eastern Europe continued, so the Wolf’s Lair grew in scale and sophistication, until it’s 2.5 square miles incorporated more than eighty buildings including massive reinforced bunkers. It was also at the Wolfsschanze that Colonel von Stauffenberg almost killed Hitler in the summer of 1944. That building is still there, its roof sitting on its collapsed walls.

With the aid of a unique collection of color photographs, the reader is guided around the Wolfsschanze as it appears today, with each building and its purpose identified. Laced with numerous personal accounts of the installation and of Hitler’s routines, supplemented with contemporary images, the Wolfsschanze is brought to life once more.

The Wolfsschanze, however, was not the only military complex in this small part of the Eastern Front. Once Hitler has established his command centre at the Wolfsschanze, in effect the home of the Oberkommando der Wehrmacht (or military high command), the other branches of the German armed forces and civil authorities quickly followed suit. Just a few miles away, for example, the German Army built its own operational headquarters at Mauerwald – a complex which amounted to an even greater concentration of buildings, many of which remain intact and open to the public. Göring duly ordered that the Luftwaffe’s headquarters, codenamed Robinson, be built further out near the current Russian border, whilst Himmler’s SS headquarters at Hochwald and that for Hans Lammers’ Reich Chancellery were situated back nearer the Wolfsschanze.

For the first time, these astonishing sites, five complexes from which the war on the Eastern Front was directed, are shown and described in one book, providing a comprehensive survey of the installations whose gigantic scale still evinces awe and wonder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/07/23.

Currently $2.

*My War *




  







My War is a blunt, funny, idiosyncratic account of Andy Rooney's World War II. As a young, naïve correspondent for The Stars and Stripes, Rooney flew bomber missions, arrived in France during the D-Day invasion, crossed the Rhine with the Allied forces, traveled to Paris for the Liberation, and was one of the first reporters into Buchenwald. Like so many of his generation, Rooney's life was changed forever by the war. He saw life at the extremes of human experience, and wrote about what he observed, making it real to millions of men and women. My War is the story of an inexperienced kid learning the craft of journalism. It is by turns moving, suspenseful, and reflective. And Rooney's unmistakable voice shines through on every page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/08/23.

Currently $2.

*In the Quick: A Novel *




  








GOOD MORNING AMERICA BUZZ PICK • A young, ambitious female astronaut’s life is upended by a love affair that threatens the rescue of a lost crew in this brilliantly imagined novel “with echoes of Station Eleven, The Martian, and, yes, Jane Eyre” (Observer).

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY VULTURE AND SHE READS • “The female astronaut novel we never knew we needed.”—Entertainment Weekly

June is a brilliant but difficult girl with a gift for mechanical invention who leaves home to begin grueling astronaut training at the National Space Program. Younger by two years than her classmates at Peter Reed, the school on campus named for her uncle, she flourishes in her classes but struggles to make friends and find true intellectual peers. Six years later, she has gained a coveted post as an engineer on a space station—and a hard-won sense of belonging—but is haunted by the mystery of Inquiry, a revolutionary spacecraft powered by her beloved late uncle’s fuel cells. The spacecraft went missing when June was twelve years old, and while the rest of the world seems to have forgotten the crew, June alone has evidence that makes her believe they are still alive.

She seeks out James, her uncle’s former protégé, also brilliant, also difficult, who has been trying to discover why Inquiry’s fuel cells failed. James and June forge an intense intellectual bond that becomes an electric attraction. But the relationship that develops between them as they work to solve the fuel cell’s fatal flaw threatens to destroy everything they’ve worked so hard to create—and any chance of bringing the Inquiry crew home alive.

A propulsive narrative of one woman’s persistence and journey to self-discovery, In the Quick is an exploration of the strengths and limits of human ability in the face of hardship, and the costs of human ingenuity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Memory's Legion: The Complete Expanse Story Collection (The Expanse)*




  








From Leviathan Wakes to Leviathan Falls, James S. A. Corey's Hugo Award-winning Expanse series has redefined modern space opera. Now, available in print for the first time comes the complete collection of short fiction set in the Expanse universe, including both a brand-new novella set after the events of Leviathan Falls and author’s notes on each story.

On Mars, a scientist experiments with a new engine that will one day become the drive that fuels humanity's journey into the stars.

On an asteroid station, a group of prisoners are oblivious to the catastrophe that awaits them.

On a future Earth beset by overpopulation, pollution, and poverty, a crime boss desperately seeks to find a way off planet.

On an alien world, a human family struggles to establish a colony and make a new home.

All these stories and more are featured in this unmissable collection of short fiction set in the hardscrabble world of The Expanse.

Contents:
The Expanse Short Fiction
Drive
The Butcher of Anderson Station
The Churn
Gods of Risk
The Vital Abyss
Strange Dogs
Auberon
The Sins of our Fathers


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Jurassic Park: A Novel *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the author of Timeline, Sphere, and Congo, this is the classic thriller of science run amok that took the world by storm.

Nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read

“[Michael] Crichton’s dinosaurs are genuinely frightening.”—Chicago Sun-Times

An astonishing technique for recovering and cloning dinosaur DNA has been discovered. Now humankind’s most thrilling fantasies have come true. Creatures extinct for eons roam Jurassic Park with their awesome presence and profound mystery, and all the world can visit them—for a price.

Until something goes wrong. . . .

In Jurassic Park, Michael Crichton taps all his mesmerizing talent and scientific brilliance to create his most electrifying technothriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Ready Player Two: A Novel (Ready Player One Book 2) *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The thrilling sequel to the beloved worldwide bestseller Ready Player One, the near-future adventure that inspired the blockbuster Steven Spielberg film.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST • “The game is on again. . . . A great mix of exciting fantasy and threatening fact.”—The Wall Street Journal

AN UNEXPECTED QUEST. TWO WORLDS AT STAKE. ARE YOU READY?

Days after winning OASIS founder James Halliday’s contest, Wade Watts makes a discovery that changes everything.

Hidden within Halliday’s vaults, waiting for his heir to find, lies a technological advancement that will once again change the world and make the OASIS a thousand times more wondrous—and addictive—than even Wade dreamed possible.

With it comes a new riddle, and a new quest—a last Easter egg from Halliday, hinting at a mysterious prize.

And an unexpected, impossibly powerful, and dangerous new rival awaits, one who’ll kill millions to get what he wants.

Wade’s life and the future of the OASIS are again at stake, but this time the fate of humanity also hangs in the balance.

Lovingly nostalgic and wildly original as only Ernest Cline could conceive it, Ready Player Two takes us on another imaginative, fun, action-packed adventure through his beloved virtual universe, and jolts us thrillingly into the future once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Rising (Red Rising Series Book 1) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Pierce Brown’s relentlessly entertaining debut channels the excitement of The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins and Ender’s Game by Orson Scott Card.

“Red Rising ascends above a crowded dystopian field.”—USA Today

ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR—Entertainment Weekly, BuzzFeed, Shelf Awareness

“I live for the dream that my children will be born free,” she says. “That they will be what they like. That they will own the land their father gave them.”
“I live for you,” I say sadly.
Eo kisses my cheek. “Then you must live for more.”

Darrow is a Red, a member of the lowest caste in the color-coded society of the future. Like his fellow Reds, he works all day, believing that he and his people are making the surface of Mars livable for future generations. Yet he toils willingly, trusting that his blood and sweat will one day result in a better world for his children.

But Darrow and his kind have been betrayed. Soon he discovers that humanity reached the surface generations ago. Vast cities and lush wilds spread across the planet. Darrow—and Reds like him—are nothing more than slaves to a decadent ruling class.

Inspired by a longing for justice, and driven by the memory of lost love, Darrow sacrifices everything to infiltrate the legendary Institute, a proving ground for the dominant Gold caste, where the next generation of humanity’s overlords struggle for power. He will be forced to compete for his life and the very future of civilization against the best and most brutal of Society’s ruling class. There, he will stop at nothing to bring down his enemies . . . even if it means he has to become one of them to do so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Interview with the Vampire (The Vampire Chronicles, Book 1) *




  








The spellbinding classic that started it all, from the #1 New York Times bestselling author—the inspiration for the hit television series

“A magnificent, compulsively readable thriller . . . Rice begins where Bram Stoker and the Hollywood versions leave off and penetrates directly to the true fascination of the myth—the education of the vampire.”—Chicago Tribune

Here are the confessions of a vampire. Hypnotic, shocking, and chillingly sensual, this is a novel of mesmerizing beauty and astonishing force—a story of danger and flight, of love and loss, of suspense and resolution, and of the extraordinary power of the senses. It is a novel only Anne Rice could write.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Property of a Lady (A Nell West and Michael Flint Haunted House Story Book 1) *




  








“An inventively plotted, goose-bumps inducing ghost story.” —Booklist

A house with a sinister past—and a grisly power . . .

When Michael Flint is asked by American friends to look over an old Shropshire house they have unexpectedly inherited, he is reluctant to leave the quiet of his Oxford study. But when he sees Charect House, its uncanny echoes from the past fascinate him—even though it has such a sinister reputation that no one has lived there for almost a century. But it’s not until Michael meets the young widow, Nell West, that the menace within the house wakes . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Marriage of Opposites *




  








“A luminous, Marquez-esque tale” (O, The Oprah Magazine) from the New York Times bestselling author of The Museum of Extraordinary Things: a forbidden love story set on a tropical island about the extraordinary woman who gave birth to painter Camille Pissarro—the Father of Impressionism.

Growing up on idyllic St. Thomas in the early 1800s, Rachel dreams of life in faraway Paris. Rachel’s mother, a pillar of their small refugee community of Jews who escaped the Inquisition, has never forgiven her daughter for being a difficult girl who refuses to live by the rules. Growing up, Rachel’s salvation is their maid Adelle’s belief in her strengths, and her deep, life-long friendship with Jestine, Adelle’s daughter. But Rachel’s life is not her own. She is married off to a widower with three children to save her father’s business. When her older husband dies suddenly and his handsome, much younger nephew, Frédérick, arrives from France to settle the estate, Rachel seizes her own life story, beginning a defiant, passionate love affair that sparks a scandal that affects all of her family, including her favorite son, who will become one of the greatest artists of France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Horse: A Novel *




  








A discarded painting in a junk pile, a skeleton in an attic, and the greatest racehorse in American history: from these strands, a Pulitzer Prize winner braids a sweeping story of spirit, obsession, and injustice across American history

Kentucky, 1850. An enslaved groom named Jarret and a bay foal forge a bond of understanding that will carry the horse to record-setting victories across the South. When the nation erupts in civil war, an itinerant young artist who has made his name on paintings of the racehorse takes up arms for the Union. On a perilous night, he reunites with the stallion and his groom, very far from the glamor of any racetrack. 

New York City, 1954. Martha Jackson, a gallery owner celebrated for taking risks on edgy contemporary painters, becomes obsessed with a nineteenth-century equestrian oil painting of mysterious provenance.

Washington, DC, 2019. Jess, a Smithsonian scientist from Australia, and Theo, a Nigerian-American art historian, find themselves unexpectedly connected through their shared interest in the horse—one studying the stallion’s bones for clues to his power and endurance, the other uncovering the lost history of the unsung Black horsemen who were critical to his racing success.

Based on the remarkable true story of the record-breaking thoroughbred Lexington, Horse is a novel of art and science, love and obsession, and our unfinished reckoning with racism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Black Ops: The Life of a CIA Shadow Warrior *




  








The Explosive National Bestseller

A memoir by the highest-ranking covert warrior to lift the veil of secrecy and offer a glimpse into the shadow wars that America has fought since the Vietnam Era.

Enrique Prado found himself in his first firefight at age seven. The son of a middle-class Cuban family caught in the midst of the Castro Revolution, his family fled their war-torn home for the hope of a better life in America. Fifty years later, the Cuban refugee retired from the Central Intelligence Agency as the CIA equivalent of a two-star general. Black Ops is the story of Ric’s legendary career that spanned two eras, the Cold War and the Age of Terrorism. Operating in the shadows, Ric and his fellow CIA officers fought a little-seen and virtually unknown war to keep USA safe from those who would do it harm.

After duty stations in Central, South America, and the Philippines, Black Ops follows Ric into the highest echelons of the CIA’s headquarters at Langley, Virginia. In late 1995, he became Deputy Chief of Station and co-founding member of the Bin Laden Task Force. Three years later, after serving as head of Korean Operations, Ric took on one of the most dangerous missions of his career: to re-establish a once-abandoned CIA station inside a hostile nation long since considered a front line of the fight against Islamic terrorism. He and his team carried out covert operations and developed assets that proved pivotal in the coming War on Terror.

A harrowing memoir of life in the shadowy world of assassins, terrorists, spies and revolutionaries, Black Ops is a testament to the courage, creativity and dedication of the Agency’s Special Activities Group and its elite shadow warriors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Vampires and Villains: Magical Mystery Book Club Book 2 *




  







Paige and her joyful Aunt Glo have learned that the home they inherited comes with a magical library. They put together a book club group of loveable kooks to explore the magic. They’ve recovered from their first book journey, and they all agree on their next book which takes place on a cruise ship bound for Hawaii. Problem is, they were so excited about the cruising idea that they didn’t read the entire blurb on the back of the book. (“It was entirely too long,” explains Zell.) Once on the ship, they meet a charming and likeable man who blends seamlessly into their motley group. Too bad they don’t know why he’s so scarce during the day but shows up to join them every evening for dinner, drinks, and a show. When a dead body shows up on board, their new friend is labeled a suspect. Can they help him out by finding the real murderer? Or is he the real murderer? The book club will need to solve the case to get off the ship, out of the book, and back to their home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Pretty Corpse: A Lauren Starkley Mystery *





  







When Patrol Officer Lauren Starkly finds an unconscious teenage girl posed as a corpse, she learns that the offense mirrors two other recent assaults. The attack is intensely personal to Lauren—the girl is her daughter’s close friend.

Lauren feels compelled to do some off-duty investigation. The perpetrator is intelligent and methodical, and essentially invisible. But Lauren has uncanny detection skills, and routinely finds evidence missed by the detectives. She earns official trouble for her effort, but the warnings from her superiors don’t keep her from tugging at elusive clues. As she gets closer to the predator, he takes notice. Taunting Lauren, he demonstrates that he can get close to her, and to her daughter, Courtney, without a trace. Stressed and sleep-deprived, Lauren is determined to bring him down—before she or Courtney become his next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twisted Twenty-Six (Stephanie Plum Book 26) *




  








This isn't just another case. This is family.

How far will Stephanie Plum go to protect the one person who means the most to her? The stakes have never been higher in this #1 New York Times bestseller from Janet Evanovich.

Grandma Mazur has decided to get married again - this time to a local gangster named Jimmy Rosolli. If Stephanie has her doubts about this marriage, she doesn't have to worry for long, because the groom drops dead of a heart attack 45 minutes after saying, "I do."

A sad day for Grandma Mazur turns into something far more dangerous when Jimmy's former "business partners" are convinced that his new widow is keeping the keys to a financial windfall all to herself. But the one thing these wise guys didn't count on was the widow's bounty hunter granddaughter, who'll do anything to save her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"K" is for Killer: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *




  








Lorna Kepler was beautiful and willful, a loner who couldn't resist flirting with danger. Maybe that's what killed her.

Her death had raised a host of tough questions. The cops suspected homicide, but they could find neither motive nor suspect. Even the means were mysterious: Lorna's body was so badly decomposed when it was discovered that they couldn't be certain she hadn't died of natural causes. In the way of overworked cops everywhere, the case was gradually shifted to the back burner and became another unsolved file.

Only Lorna's mother kept it alive, consumed by the certainty that somebody out there had gotten away with murder.

In the ten months since her daughter's death, Janice Kepler had joined a support group, trying to come to terms with her loss and her anger. It wasn't helping. And so, leaving a session one evening and noticing a light on in the offices of Millhone Investigations, she knocked on the door.

In answering that knock, Kinsey Millhone is pulled into the netherworld of unavenged murder, where only a pact with the devil will satisfy the restless ghosts of the victims and give release to the living they have left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Triptych: A Novel (Will Trent Book 1) *




  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Features a new introduction on the origins of the Will Trent novels and Triptych’s place in the series

“Crime ﬁction at its ﬁnest.”—Michael Connelly

From Atlanta’s wealthiest suburbs to its stark inner-city housing projects, a killer has crossed the boundaries of wealth and race. And the people who are chasing him must cross those boundaries, too. Among them is Michael Ormewood, a veteran detective whose marriage is hanging by a thread—and whose arrogance and explosive temper are threatening his career. And Angie Polaski, a beautiful vice cop who was once Michael’ s lover before she became his enemy. But unbeknownst to both of them, another player has entered the game: a loser ex-con who has stumbled upon the killer’s trail in the most coincidental of ways—and who may be the key to breaking the case wide open.

In this gritty, gripping firecracker of a novel, the author of the bestselling Grant County, Georgia, series breaks thrilling new ground, weaving together the threads of a complex, multilayered story with the skill of a master craftsman. Packed with body-bending switchbacks, searing psychological suspense and human emotions, Triptych ratchets up the tension one revelation at a time as it races to a shattering and unforgettable climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Just One Evil Act: A Lynley Novel (Inspector Lynley Book 18 ) *




  








#1 New York Times bestselling author of The Punishment She Deserves Elizabeth George delivers another masterpiece of suspense in her Inspector Lynley series: a gripping child-in-danger story that tests Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers as never before.

Barbara is at a loss: Hadiyyah, the daughter of her friend Taymullah Azhar, has been taken by her mother, and Barbara can’t really help. Azhar has no legal claim.

Just when Azhar is beginning to accept his soul-crushing loss, he gets more shocking news: Hadiyyah has been kidnapped from an Italian marketplace. As both Barbara and her partner, Inspector Thomas Lynley, soon discover, the case is far more complex than a typical kidnapping, revealing secrets that could have far-reaching effects outside of the investigation. With both her job and the life of a little girl on the line, Barbara must decide what matters most and how far she’s willing to go to protect it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Something to Hide: A Lynley Novel*




  








An Instant New York Times Bestseller!

Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers and Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley are back in the next Lynley novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author Elizabeth George.

When a police detective is taken off life support after falling into a coma, only an autopsy reveals the murderous act that precipitated her death. She'd been working on a special task force within North London's Nigerian community, and Acting Detective Superintendent Thomas Lynley is assigned to the case, which has far-reaching cultural associations that have nothing to do with life as he knows it. In his pursuit of a killer determined to remain hidden, he's assisted by Detective Sergeants Barbara Havers and Winston Nkata. They must sort through the lies and the secret lives of people whose superficial cooperation masks the damage they do to one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Blind Goddess: Hanne Wilhelmsen Book One (A Hanne Wilhelmsen Novel 1) *




  








The first book in Edgar-nominated Anne Holt’s international bestselling mystery series featuring detective Hanne Wilhelmsen, last seen in 1222.

Asmall-time drug dealer is found battered to death on the outskirts of the Norwegian capital, Oslo. A young Dutchman, walking aimlessly in central Oslo covered in blood, is taken into custody but refuses to talk. When he is informed that the woman who discovered the body, Karen Borg, is a lawyer, he demands her as his defender, although her specialty is civil, not criminal, law.

A couple of days later another lawyer is found shot to death. Soon police officers Håkon Sand and Hanne Wilhelmsen establish a link between the two killings. They also find a coded message hidden in the murdered lawyer’s apartment. Their maverick colleague in the drugs squad, Billy T., reports that a recent rumor in the drug underworld involves drug-dealing lawyers. Now the reason why the young Dutchman insisted on having Karen Borg as a defender slowly dawns on them: since she was the one to find and report the body, she is the only Oslo lawyer that cannot be implicated in the crime.

As the officers investigate, they uncover a massive network of corruption leading to the highest levels of government. As their lives are threatened, Hanne and her colleagues must find the killer and, in the process, bring the lies and deception out into the open.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Deadly Parcel: "Who's There?!" Book 1 *




  








*Death is no time to go to pieces…*
Elizabeth Jensen’s cheating husband dies when he steps in front of a tour bus on the Las Vegas strip, leaving her with unanswered questions about their marriage.

When packages arrive at the apartments of his mistresses – all containing a severed body part and bearing Robert’s return address, postmarked after his death – the police intervene and Elizabeth’s problems multiply.

As bizarre details come to light, Elizabeth’s friendship with a childhood sweetheart deepens into something more and the accidental nature of Robert’s death is thrown into question. She and Joe are now suspects.

What happened to Robert Jensen and who is behind these deadly parcels?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*The Jackals *




  








Three vigilantes are trapped like rats in this action-packed Western series opener by the authors of the New York Times–bestselling Smoke Jensen series.

Fate brought them together.
It may also send them straight to hell.

With Apaches on the prod, ex-cavalry sergeant Sean Keegan, bounty hunter Jed Breen, and ex-Texas Ranger Matt McCulloch take shelter in a West Texas way station—along with a hot-as-a-pistol female bound for the gallows, a spiteful newspaper editor, and a coward with $50,000 who promises them five grand if they’ll deliver his blood-soaked stash to his wife.

Turns out, Indians might be the least of the problems for the trio, soon to be known as the Jackals. The loot’s stolen property of the vengeful Hawkin gang, and these prairie rats are merciless, stone-cold killers. And the brother of the man the woman killed wants to butcher her himself rather than watch her swing. McCulloch, Keegan, and Breen are ready for a showdown—but the Jackals may not live to spend that $5,000.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The 6:20 Man: A Thriller *




  








A cryptic murder pulls a former soldier turned financial analyst deep into the corruption and menace that prowl beneath the opulent world of finance, in this #1 New York Times bestselling thriller from David Baldacci.

Every day without fail, Travis Devine puts on a cheap suit, grabs his faux-leather briefcase, and boards the 6:20 commuter train to Manhattan, where he works as an entry-level analyst at the city’s most prestigious investment firm. In the mornings, he gazes out the train window at the lavish homes of the uberwealthy, dreaming about joining their ranks. In the evenings, he listens to the fiscal news on his phone, already preparing for the next grueling day in the cutthroat realm of finance. Then one morning Devine’s tedious routine is shattered by an anonymous email: She is dead.

Sara Ewes, Devine’s coworker and former girlfriend, has been found hanging in a storage room of his office building—presumably a suicide, at least for now—prompting the NYPD to come calling on him. If that wasn’t enough, before the day is out, Devine receives another ominous visit, a confrontation that threatens to dredge up grim secrets from his past in the army unless he participates in a clandestine investigation into his firm. This treacherous role will take him from the impossibly glittering lives he once saw only through a train window, to the darkest corners of the country’s economic halls of power . . . where something rotten lurks. And apart from this high-stakes conspiracy, there’s a killer out there with their own agenda, and Devine is the bull’s-eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Dead Eye (A Gray Man Novel Book 4) *




  








Ex-CIA master assassin Court Gentry gets hit with a blast from the past in the fourth Gray Man novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author Mark Greaney.

Court Gentry has always prided himself on his ability to disappear at will, to fly below the radar and exist in the shadows—to survive as the near-mythical Gray Man. But when he takes revenge upon a former employer who betrayed him, he exposes himself to something he’s never had to face before: a killer who is just like him.

Code-named Dead Eye, Russell Whitlock is a graduate of the same ultra-secret Autonomous Asset Program that trained and once controlled Gentry. But now, Whitlock is a free agent who has been directed to terminate his fellow student of death. He knows how his target thinks, how he moves, and how he kills. And he knows the best way to do the job is to make Gentry run for his life—right up until the moment Dead Eye finally ends it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Story of Greece and Rome*




  








“This excellent survey . . . spans the rise and fall of the Greco-Roman world. This conversational yet erudite history is a treat.” (Publishers Weekly, starred review)

The magnificent civilization created by the ancient Greeks and Romans is the greatest legacy of the classical world. However, narratives about the “civilized” Greek and Roman empires resisting the barbarians at the gate are far from accurate. Tony Spawforth, an esteemed scholar, author, and BBC presenter, follows the thread of civilization through more than six millennia of history. His story reveals that Greek and Roman civilization, to varying degrees, was surprisingly receptive to external influences, particularly from the East.

From the rise of the Mycenaean world of the sixteenth century B.C., Spawforth traces a path through the ancient Aegean to the zenith of the Hellenic state and the rise of the Roman Empire, the coming of Christianity, and the consequences of the first caliphate. Deeply informed, provocative, and entirely fresh, this is the first and only accessible work that tells the extraordinary story of the classical world in its entirety.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Spartan Regime: Its Character, Origins and Grand Strategy (Yale Library of Military History) *




  








“[A] monumental history . . . explaining . . . how Sparta’s early strategic role in the Greek world was inseparable from the uniqueness of its origins and values.” (David Hanson, The Hoover Institution, author of The Other Greeks)

For centuries, ancient Sparta has been glorified in song, fiction, and popular art. Yet the true nature of a civilization described as a combination of democracy and oligarchy by Aristotle, considered an ideal of liberty in the ages of Machiavelli and Rousseau, and viewed as a forerunner of the modern totalitarian state by many twentieth-century scholars has long remained a mystery. In a bold new approach to historical study, noted historian Paul Rahe attempts to unravel the Spartan riddle by deploying the regime-oriented political science of the ancient Greeks, pioneered by Herodotus, Thucydides, Plato, Xenophon, and Polybius, in order to provide a more coherent picture of government, art, culture, and daily life in Lacedaemon than has previously appeared in print, and to explore the grand strategy the Spartans devised before the arrival of the Persians in the Aegean.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Killing Crazy Horse: The Merciless Indian Wars in America (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *




  








The latest installment of the multimillion-selling Killing series is a gripping journey through the American West and the historic clashes between Native Americans and settlers.

The bloody Battle of Tippecanoe was only the beginning. It’s 1811 and President James Madison has ordered the destruction of Shawnee warrior chief Tecumseh’s alliance of tribes in the Great Lakes region. But while General William Henry Harrison would win this fight, the armed conflict between Native Americans and the newly formed United States would rage on for decades.

Bestselling authors Bill O’Reilly and Martin Dugard venture through the fraught history of our country’s founding on already occupied lands, from General Andrew Jackson’s brutal battles with the Creek Nation to President James Monroe’s epic “sea to shining sea” policy, to President Martin Van Buren’s cruel enforcement of a “treaty” that forced the Cherokee Nation out of their homelands along what would be called the Trail of Tears. O’Reilly and Dugard take readers behind the legends to reveal never-before-told historical moments in the fascinating creation story of America.

This fast-paced, wild ride through the American frontier will shock readers and impart unexpected lessons that reverberate to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Dead Wake: The Last Crossing of the Lusitania *




  








#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the bestselling author and master of narrative nonfiction comes the enthralling story of the sinking of the Lusitania

“Both terrifying and enthralling.”—Entertainment Weekly
“Thrilling, dramatic and powerful.”—NPR
“Thoroughly engrossing.”—George R.R. Martin

On May 1, 1915, with WWI entering its tenth month, a luxury ocean liner as richly appointed as an English country house sailed out of New York, bound for Liverpool, carrying a record number of children and infants. The passengers were surprisingly at ease, even though Germany had declared the seas around Britain to be a war zone. For months, German U-boats had brought terror to the North Atlantic. But the Lusitania was one of the era’s great transatlantic “Greyhounds”—the fastest liner then in service—and her captain, William Thomas Turner, placed tremendous faith in the gentlemanly strictures of warfare that for a century had kept civilian ships safe from attack. 

Germany, however, was determined to change the rules of the game, and Walther Schwieger, the captain of Unterseeboot-20, was happy to oblige. Meanwhile, an ultra-secret British intelligence unit tracked Schwieger’s U-boat, but told no one. As U-20 and the Lusitania made their way toward Liverpool, an array of forces both grand and achingly small—hubris, a chance fog, a closely guarded secret, and more—all converged to produce one of the great disasters of history.

It is a story that many of us think we know but don’t, and Erik Larson tells it thrillingly, switching between hunter and hunted while painting a larger portrait of America at the height of the Progressive Era. Full of glamour and suspense, Dead Wake brings to life a cast of evocative characters, from famed Boston bookseller Charles Lauriat to pioneering female architect Theodate Pope to President Woodrow Wilson, a man lost to grief, dreading the widening war but also captivated by the prospect of new love. 

Gripping and important, Dead Wake captures the sheer drama and emotional power of a disaster whose intimate details and true meaning have long been obscured by history.

Finalist for the Washington State Book Award • One of the Best Books of the Year: The Washington Post, St. Louis Post-Dispatch, Miami Herald, Library Journal, Kirkus Reviews, LibraryReads, Indigo


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Confidence Men: How Two Prisoners of War Engineered the Most Remarkable Escape in History*




  








NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The Great Escape for the Great War: the astonishing true story of two World War I prisoners who pulled off one of the most ingenious escapes of all time.

FINALIST FOR THE EDGAR® AWARD • ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR: The Washington Post, NPR • “Fox unspools Jones and Hill’s delightfully elaborate scheme in nail-biting episodes that advance like a narrative Rube Goldberg machine.”—The New York Times Book Review

Imprisoned in a remote Turkish POW camp during World War I, having survived a two-month forced march and a terrifying shootout in the desert, two British officers, Harry Jones and Cedric Hill, join forces to bamboozle their iron-fisted captors. To stave off despair and boredom, Jones takes a handmade Ouija board and fakes elaborate séances for his fellow prisoners. Word gets around, and one day an Ottoman official approaches Jones with a query: Could Jones contact the spirit world to find a vast treasure rumored to be buried nearby? Jones, a trained lawyer, and Hill, a brilliant magician, use the Ouija board—and their keen understanding of the psychology of deception—to build a trap for their captors that will ultimately lead them to freedom.

A gripping nonfiction thriller, The Confidence Men is the story of one of the only known con games played for a good cause—and of a profound but unlikely friendship. Had it not been for “the Great War,” Jones, the Oxford-educated son of a British lord, and Hill, a mechanic on an Australian sheep ranch, would never have met. But in pain, loneliness, hunger, and isolation, they formed a powerful emotional and intellectual alliance that saved both of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Burma Campaign: Disaster Into Triumph, 1942 – 45 (The Yale Library of Military History)*




  








This history reveals the failures and fortunes of leadership during the WWII campaign into Japanese-occupied Burma: “a thoroughly satisfying experience” (Kirkus).

Acclaimed historian Frank McLynn tells the story of four larger-than-life Allied commanders whose lives collided in the Burma campaign, one of the most punishing and protracted military adventures of World War II. This vivid account ranges from Britain’s defeat in 1942 through the crucial battles of Imphal and Kohima—known as "the Stalingrad of the East"—and on to ultimate victory in 1945.

Frank McLynn narrative focuses on the interactions and antagonisms of its principal players: William Slim, the brilliant general; Orde Wingate, the idiosyncratic commander of a British force of irregulars; Louis Mountbatten, one of Churchill's favorites, overpromoted to the position of Supreme Commander, S.E. Asia; and Joseph "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell, a hard-line—and openly anlgophobic—U.S. general. With lively portraits of each of these men, McLynn shows how the plans and strategies of generals and politicians were translated into a hideous reality for soldiers on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa *




  








“Eugene Sledge became more than a legend with his memoir, With The Old Breed. He became a chronicler, a historian, a storyteller who turns the extremes of the war in the Pacific—the terror, the camaraderie, the banal and the extraordinary—into terms we mortals can grasp.”—Tom Hanks

NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

In The Wall Street Journal, Victor Davis Hanson named With the Old Breed one of the top five books on epic twentieth-century battles. Studs Terkel interviewed the author for his definitive oral history, The Good War. Now E. B. Sledge’s acclaimed first-person account of fighting at Peleliu and Okinawa returns to thrill, edify, and inspire a new generation.

An Alabama boy steeped in American history and enamored of such heroes as George Washington and Daniel Boone, Eugene B. Sledge became part of the war’s famous 1st Marine Division—3rd Battalion, 5th Marines. Even after intense training, he was shocked to be thrown into the battle of Peleliu, where “the world was a nightmare of flashes, explosions, and snapping bullets.” By the time Sledge hit the hell of Okinawa, he was a combat vet, still filled with fear but no longer with panic.

Based on notes Sledge secretly kept in a copy of the New Testament, With the Old Breed captures with utter simplicity and searing honesty the experience of a soldier in the fierce Pacific Theater. Here is what saved, threatened, and changed his life. Here, too, is the story of how he learned to hate and kill—and came to love—his fellow man.

“In all the literature on the Second World War, there is not a more honest, realistic or moving memoir than Eugene Sledge’s. This is the real deal, the real war: unvarnished, brutal, without a shred of sentimentality or false patriotism, a profound primer on what it actually was like to be in that war. It is a classic that will outlive all the armchair generals’ safe accounts of—not the ‘good war’—but the worst war ever.”—Ken Burns


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/08/23.

Currently $3.

*Surge: My Journey with General David Petraeus and the Remaking of the Iraq War (The Yale Library of Military History) *




  








“The definitive account . . . A fascinating combination of grand strategy and personal vignettes” (Max Boot, The Wall Street Journal).

Finalist for the 2013 Guggenheim-Lehrman Prize in Military History

Surge is an insider’s view of the most decisive phase of the Iraq War. After exploring the dynamics of the war during its first three years, the book takes the reader on a journey to Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, where the controversial new US Army and Marine Corps counterinsurgency doctrine was developed; to Washington, DC, and the halls of the Pentagon, where the joint chiefs of staff struggled to understand the conflict; to the streets of Baghdad, where soldiers worked to implement the surge and reenergize the flagging war effort before the Iraqi state splintered; and to the halls of Congress, where Amb. Ryan Crocker and Gen. David Petraeus testified in some of the most contentious hearings in recent history.

Using newly declassified documents, unpublished manuscripts, interviews, author notes, and published sources, Surge explains how President George W. Bush, Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, Ambassador Crocker, General Petraeus, and other US and Iraqi political and military leaders shaped the surge from the center of the maelstrom in Baghdad and Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/09/23.

Currently $2.

*City *




  








This award-winning science fiction classic explores a far-future world inhabited by intelligent canines who pass down the tales of their human forefathers.

Thousands of years have passed since humankind abandoned the city—first for the countryside, then for the stars, and ultimately for oblivion—leaving their most loyal animal companions alone on Earth. Granted the power of speech centuries earlier by the revered Bruce Webster, the intelligent, pacifist dogs are the last keepers of human history, raising their pups with bedtime stories, passed down through generations, of the lost “websters” who gave them so much but will never return. With the aid of Jenkins, an ageless service robot, the dogs live in a world of harmony and peace. But they now face serious threats from their own and other dimensions, perhaps the most dangerous of all being the reawakened remnants of a warlike race called “Man.”

In the Golden Age of Isaac Asimov and Robert A. Heinlein, Clifford D. Simak’s writing blazed as brightly as anyone’s in the science fiction firmament. Winner of the International Fantasy Award, City is a magnificent literary metropolis filled with an astonishing array of interlinked stories and structures—at once dystopian, transcendent, compassionate, and visionary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Kaijunaut *




  








They were there to stretch the realms of the cosmos. To learn about new planets, and perhaps old civilizations. To explore. But then they discovered something they shouldn’t have. Something that shouldn’t have been there.

Kaijunaut is the story of five NASA astronauts venturing out to an exoplanet with the hopes of bringing back relics of an ancient alien civilization. But this civilization holds many secrets, some small and some…gigantic. The astronauts’ training will be tested in ways they never could have imagined because they are about to come face to face with the implausible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Changeling Garden: The Story of a Garden with a Mind of Its Own*




  







In The Changeling Garden by Winifred Elze, when Annie and Mark and their five-year-old son, David, move into a grand old Victorian house surrounded by a jumble of gardens, they are not prepared for the terrifying adventure that awaits them. Little David demonstrates an immediate affinity with the plants, who protect as well as play with him. Annie soon discovers a mysterious birthright and extraordinary powers of her own. And the entire family becomes involved in a fantastic ancient feud that is rooted in the garden, but quickly takes on global implications. The Changeling Garden is an amazement. Domestic events become frightening as familiar plants conspire to heal or kill, or even to infiltrate the minds of an entire community ... while a jungle thousands of miles away prepares to reclaim its rights to the very planet on which it lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Midlife Bites: Anyone Else Falling Apart, Or Is It Just Me? *




  








A smart, personal, darkly funny examination of what it’s like to be a woman at the crossroads of a midlife crisis, from the New York Times bestselling author of People I Want to Punch in the Throat

“I inhaled this book in one sitting; it’s a must-read for anyone over forty. This should become the gift all girlfriends give one another.”—Zibby Owens, host of the award-winning podcast Moms Don’t Have Time to Read Books

Jen Mann had what appeared to be the perfect life: a successful career as a bestselling author and award-winning blogger, a devoted husband, teenage kids who weren’t total jerks, and a badass minivan. So imagine her surprise when, at forty-seven years old, a midlife crisis kicked her straight in the ladybits.

Midlife Bites offers Jen’s trademark wit and honesty when it comes to important conversations and observations about women in midlife. Here, readers will be able to come together and find anecdotes and practical ideas to help navigate through this major point in their lives. For women who may feel isolated or overlooked, this collection of original essays offers valuable insights, takeaways, and, most important, a productive way forward. Jen shares her own story as well as advice and wisdom from the online community she built, tackling everything that bites about midlife, where nothing is off-limits: raging hormones; sex (after forty); finding your purpose; learning to make new friends (yes, even as a grown-up); moving out of your comfort zone; having conversations that count, no more small talk; and how to deal with rogue chin hairs (and other nuisances).

Jen Mann is leading the movement to create a new space where middle-aged women can share openly and honestly with one another. This no-BS collection of essays will help start the conversation and keep it going, because as women, we all have a right to be happy, fulfilled, and whole, no matter what stage of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*"It's the Pictures That Got Small": Charles Brackett on Billy Wilder and Hollywood's Golden Age (Film and Culture Series) *




  








“Brackett’s diaries read like a funnier, better-paced version of Barton Fink.” —Newsweek

Screenwriter Charles Brackett is best remembered as the writing partner of director Billy Wilder, who once referred to the pair as “the happiest couple in Hollywood,” collaborating on such classics as The Lost Weekend and Sunset Boulevard. He was also a perceptive chronicler of the entertainment industry, and in this annotated collection of writings from dozens of Brackett’s unpublished diaries, film historian Anthony Slide clarifies Brackett's critical contribution to Wilder’s films and enriches our knowledge of Wilder’s achievements in writing, direction, and style.

Brackett’s diaries re-create the initial meetings of the talent responsible for Ninotchka, Hold Back the Dawn, Ball of Fire, The Major and the Minor, Five Graves to Cairo, The Lost Weekend, and Sunset Boulevard, recounting the breakthroughs and the breakdowns that ultimately forced these collaborators to part ways. In addition to a portrait of Wilder, this is rare view of a producer who was a president of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences and the Screen Writers Guild, a New Yorker drama critic, and a member of the Algonquin Round Table. With insight into the dealings of Paramount, Universal, MGM, and RKO, and legendary figures such as Alfred Lunt, Lynn Fontanne, Edna Ferber, and Dorothy Parker, this book reveals the political and creative intrigue at the heart of Hollywood’s most significant films.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Magical Seas: A Rowan Gray Mystery Books 1-3 *




  








Starting a new life isn’t easy, but for Rowan Gray it’s especially hard. The Michigan native finds herself fresh out of work and signs on to be the ship photographer on The Bounding Storm, a cruise ship that anchors in Florida while sailing the tumultuous seas on a weekly basis.

It’s a new world for the passionate spitfire, but the same old problem rears its ugly head when she boards. You see, Rowan can see death omens in her camera, and when they pop up, she feels obliged to save those in the grim reaper’s crosshairs.

Quinn Davenport is a former military man enjoying an easy stint as head of security on The Bounding Storm. As soon as he crosses paths with Rowan, he realizes she’s different. He has no idea how much until it’s too late to turn back.

Together, this duo must fight against fate – and their hormones – to keep The Bounding Storm safe.

This omnibus includes the first three books in the Rowan Gray mystery series. Titles include Welcoming Seas, Murky Seas and Stormy Seas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Locked Room: A Mystery (Ruth Galloway Mysteries Book 14) *




  








Pandemic lockdowns have Ruth Galloway feeling isolated from everyone but a new neighbor—until Nelson comes calling, investigating a decades-long string of murder-suicides that’s looming ever closer, in USA Today Elly Griffiths’ penultimate novel in the beloved series.

Three years after her mother’s death, Ruth is finally sorting through her things when she finds a curious relic: a decades-old photograph of her own Norfolk cottage—before she lived there—with a peculiar inscription on the back. Ruth returns to the cottage to uncover its meaning as Norfolk’s first cases of Covid-19 make headlines, leaving her and Kate to shelter in place there. They struggle to stave off isolation by clapping for frontline workers each evening and befriending a kind neighbor, Zoe, from a distance.

Meanwhile, Nelson is investigating a series of deaths of women that may or may not be suicide. When he links a case to an archaeological discovery, he breaks curfew to visit Ruth and enlist her help. But the further Nelson investigates the deaths, the closer he gets to Ruth’s isolated cottage—until Ruth, Zoe, and Kate all go missing, and Nelson is left scrambling to find them before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Daughter of the Morning Star: A Longmire Mystery *




  








A new novel in the beloved New York Times bestselling Longmire series.

When Lolo Long's niece Jaya begins receiving death threats, Tribal Police Chief Long calls on Absaroka County Sheriff Walt Longmire along with Henry Standing Bear as lethal backup. Jaya "Longshot" Long is the phenom of the Lame Deer Lady Stars High School basketball team and is following in the steps of her older sister, who disappeared a year previously, a victim of the scourge of missing Native Woman in Indian Country. Lolo hopes that having Longmire involved might draw some public attention to the girl's plight, but with this maneuver she also inadvertently places the good sheriff in a one-on-one with the deadliest adversary he has ever faced in both this world and the next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Out of Bounds (Karen Pirie Books Book 1) *




  








Forensic evidence leads to places a Scottish cop never expected in “a thriller as steely and superlative as its heroine” (O, The Oprah Magazine).

When a teenage joyrider crashes a stolen car and ends up in a coma, a routine DNA test reveals a connection to an unsolved murder from twenty-two years before. Finding the answer to the cold case should be straightforward. But it’s as twisted as the DNA helix itself.

Meanwhile, Inspector Karen Pirie finds herself irresistibly drawn to another mystery that she has no business investigating, a mystery that has its roots in a terrorist bombing two decades ago. And again, she finds that nothing is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Broken Ground (Karen Pirie Books Book 5) *




  








A woman digs up a buried treasure—and a buried body—in the Scottish Highlands: “There are few other crime writers in the same league.”—Maureen Corrigan, The Washington Post

Six feet under in a Highland peat bog lies Alice Somerville’s inheritance, buried by her grandfather at the end of World War II. But when Alice finally uncovers it, she finds an unwanted surprise—a body with a bullet hole between the eyes. Meanwhile, DCI Karen Pirie is dealing not only with this cold case but with a domestic violence case, and as as she gets closer to the truth, it becomes clear that not everyone shares her desire for justice. Or even the idea of what justice is.

An engrossing, twisty thriller, Broken Ground is an outstanding entry in this Diamond Dagger-winning author’s “superior series” (The New York Times Book Review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Still Life (Karen Pirie Books Book 6) *




  








A Scottish police inspector deals with forgeries and false identities in a new murder mystery in the “superior series” (The New York Times).

When a lobster fisherman discovers a dead body in Scotland’s Firth of Forth, DCI Karen Pirie is called into investigate. She quickly discovers that the case will require untangling a complicated web—involving a long-ago disappearance, art forgery, and secret identities—that seems to surround a painter who can mimic anyone from Holbein to Hockney. Meanwhile, a traffic accident leads to the discovery of a skeleton in a suburban garage. Karen has a full plate, and it only gets more stressful as the man responsible for the death of the love of her life is scheduled for release from prison, reopening old wounds just as she was getting back on her feet.

From a Diamond Dagger Award winner and multiple Edgar Award finalist, Still Life is a tightly plotted mystery featuring an investigator “whose unwavering confidence is tempered by a strong dose of kindness and sense of justice” (Booklist).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*You Belong To Me *




  








“The mistress of high tension” (The New Yorker) and undisputed Queen of Suspense Mary Higgins Clark brings us another New York Times bestselling novel that USA TODAY calls “her page-turning best” about a killer who targets lonely women on cruise ships,a masterful combination of page-turning suspense and classic mystery.

When Dr. Susan Chandler decides to use her daily radio talk show to explore the phenomenon of women who disappear and are later found to have become victims of killers who prey on the lonely and insecure, she has no idea that she is exposing herself—and those closest to her—to the very terror that she hopes to warn others against.

Susan sets out to determine who is responsible for an attempt on the life of a woman who called in to the show offering information on the mysterious disappearance from a cruise ship, years before, of Regina Clausen, a wealthy investment advisor. Soon Susan finds herself in a race against time, for not only does the killer stalk these lonely women, but he seems intent on eliminating anyone who can possibly further Susan’s investigation.

As her search intensifies, Susan finds herself confronted with the realization that one of the men who have become important figures in her life might actually be the killer. And as she gets closer to uncovering his identity, she realizes almost too late that the hunter has become the hunted. Is she the next one marked for murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Darker Than Night (Frank Quinn series Book 1) *




  








A desperate ex-cop searches for a shadowy killer in a thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author: “One of the masters of the police novel.” —Ridley Pearson

A killer dubbed “The Night Prowler” has turned the city that doesn’t sleep into a town kept awake by terror. Unseen, he enters couples’ homes. Unsuspected, he lingers until the perfect moment arrives. He leaves “gifts” for his victims—before taking their lives.

Enter ex-homicide cop Frank Quinn, still reeling in the wake of an elaborate setup that ended his career. For Quinn, this isn’t just any job—it’s a last chance to salvage his reputation. As the investigation proceeds, the murderer loses no time stalking new prey: a loan officer and her high-earning husband; a couple who made a killing in the stock market; a pretty actress and her prosperous lover.

With the body count rising, it’s up to Quinn to unlock the mystery of a madman’s past and end his bloody reign. Quinn’s got his work cut out—because in a city the size of New York, any one of eight million faces could be that of a killer—or his next target . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Red Mist: Scarpetta (Book 19) (Kay Scarpetta)*




  








With high-tension suspense and cutting-edge technology, Patricia Cornwell—the world’s #1 bestselling crime writer—once again proves her exceptional ability to entertain and enthrall in this remarkable novel featuring chief medical examiner Dr. Kay Scarpetta.

On her quest to find out exactly what happened to her former deputy chief, Jack Fielding, murdered six months before, Scarpetta drives to the Georgia Prison for Women to meet a convicted sex offender and the mother of a vicious and diabolically brilliant killer. Against the advice of her FBI criminal intelligence agent husband, Benton Wesley, Scarpetta is determined to hear this woman out.

Scarpetta has both personal and professional reasons to learn more about a string of grisly killings: the murder of a Savannah family years earlier, a young woman on death row, and then other inexplicable deaths that begin to occur at a breathtaking pace. Driven by inner forces, Scarpetta discovers connections that compel her to conclude that what she thought ended with Fielding’s death and an attempt on her own life is only the beginning of something far more destructive: a terrifying terrain of conspiracy and potential terrorism on an international scale.

And she is the only one who can stop it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*Autopsy: A Scarpetta Novel (Kay Scarpetta Book 25) *




  








New York Times Bestseller

In this relaunch of the electrifying, landmark #1 bestselling thriller series, chief medical examiner Dr. Kay Scarpetta hunts those responsible for two wildly divergent and chilling murders. 

Forensic pathologist Dr. Kay Scarpetta has come almost full circle, returning to Virginia, the state where she launched her storied career, as the chief medical examiner. Finding herself the new girl in town once again after being away for many years, she’s inherited both an overbearing secretary and a legacy of neglect and potential corruption.

She and her husband, Benton Wesley, now a forensic psychologist with the U.S. Secret Service, have relocated to Old Town Alexandria, where she’s headquartered five miles from the Pentagon in a post-pandemic world that’s been torn apart by civil and political unrest. After just weeks on the job, she’s called to a scene by railroad tracks—a woman’s body has been shockingly displayed, her throat cut down to the spine—and as Scarpetta begins to follow the trail, it leads unnervingly close to her own historic neighborhood.

At the same time, a catastrophe occurs in a top secret laboratory in outer space, endangering at least two scientists aboard. Appointed to the highly classified Doomsday Commission that specializes in sensitive national security cases, Scarpetta is summoned to the White House and tasked with finding out exactly what happened. But even as she remotely works the first potential crime scene in space, an apparent serial killer strikes again very close to home.

This latest novel in the groundbreaking Kay Scarpetta series captivates readers with the shocking twists, high-wire tension, and forensic detail that Patricia Cornwell is famous for, proving once again why she’s the world’s #1 bestselling crime writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Twist (The Frank Quinn Mysteries)*




  








A PI turns the tables on a brutal lady killer in this suspense thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of Pulse.

Once one of New York’s top homicide detectives, Frank Quinn now runs his own detective agency, frequently assisting the police on some of their most disturbing cases . . .

A serial killer is stalking the city for beautiful, blue-eyed blondes. He likes to drug and bind them, then torture them to death. Women everywhere are terrified, but the NYPD can’t do anything to help. The case soon becomes personal for Quinn when his niece, Carlie, begs for help. She fits the killer’s type, and worse, someone is following her.

Now Quinn must trap this monster before it’s too late. He just needs some bait . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$1.

*Frenzy (Frank Quinn series Book 9)*





  








A half dozen bodies in a hotel room lead an ex-NYPD detective into danger in a tale of “white-knuckle suspense” by the New York Times-bestselling author (Booklist).

Pretty Maids All In A Row

Six dead women in a hotel room. Five of them students, still in their teens. Tied up. Tortured. The NYPD recognizes the suspect’s signature—three bloody initials carved into each victim’s forehead. Ex-cop Frank Quinn has faced this madman before. Both bear scars from their last encounter. Killer and cop, hunter and prey…In a deadly game of matched wits, only one can prevail. It’s not just about who gets killed. It’s about who will survive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Polish Officer: A Novel (Night Soldiers Book 3) *




  







September 1939. As Warsaw falls to Hitler’s Wehrmacht, Captain Alexander de Milja is recruited by the intelligence service of the Polish underground. His mission: to transport the national gold reserve to safety, hidden on a refugee train to Bucharest. Then, in the back alleys and black-market bistros of Paris, in the tenements of Warsaw, with partizan guerrillas in the frozen forests of the Ukraine, and at Calais Harbor during an attack by British bombers, de Milja fights in the war of the shadows in a world without rules, a world of danger, treachery, and betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Letters on Wave Mechanics: Correspondence with H. A. Lorentz, Max Planck, and Erwin Schrödinger*




  








A lively collection of Einstein’s groundbreaking scientific correspondence on modern physics

Imagine getting four of the greatest minds of modern physics in a room together to explain and debate the theories and innovations of their day. This is the fascinating experience of reading Letters on Wave Mechanics, the correspondence between H. A. Lorentz, Max Planck, Erwin Schrödinger, and Albert Einstein.

These remarkable letters illuminate not only the basis of Schrödinger’s work in wave mechanics, but also how great scientific minds debated and challenged the ever-changing theories of the day and ultimately embraced an elegant solution to the riddles of quantum theory. Their collected correspondence offers insight into both the personalities and professional aspirations that played a part in this theoretical breakthrough.

This authorized ebook features rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the Albert Einstein Archives at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler (LSSAH) at War, 1939–1945: A History of the Division on the Western and Eastern Fronts (Images of War)*




  







With extensive text and many unpublished photographs with in-depth captions - the successful Images of War format - this book describes the Divisions fighting tactics, weapons and uniforms. It traces how the Division became an elite fighting unit both in offensive and defensive battles.

The Division is shown as it battled its way through Poland, the Low Countries, the Balkans and then on the Eastern Front, where it fought tenaciously for Kharkov and in the 1943 battle of Kursk. In 1944 it was deployed to Normandy before the carnage of the Falaise Pocket. Soon after it was back in action during the bitter winter fighting in the Ardennes, before returning to the Eastern Front where it was shifted from one disintegrating part of the front to another. The Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler (LSSAH) provides a captivating glimpse of the history and inner workings of one of the most effective fighting formations of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$3.

*The Desert Rats: The 7th Armoured Division in World War II*




  







The exploits of the Desert Rats

Based on official records and personal accounts 

Traces the division's progress in North Africa, Italy, Normandy and Germany 

This classic and inspiring account of the progress of the 7th Armoured Division from the sands of North Africa to the cold of wintery Holland and the mud of a German springtime. Based on official records, and written by one of the division's key officers, this book is an outstanding testament to the officers and men of an astonishing unit. The division's reputation was born in the desert. It first went into action against the Italians in 1940 and then, subsequently, fought Rommel's Afrika Korps in Montgomery's successful Western Desert campaign. It was during this period of intense fighting that the division won its affectionate nickname of 'Desert Rats'. From there the division was transported to Italy and, later, Normandy and from then on was almost constantly in battle until the end of the war. 

The Desert Rats was written with official support, and with the help of most of the division's senior officers, and the author has been able to provide a unique insight into the workings of a formidable unit. The book stands testament to the unique morale of the division and is an enduring story of difficulties overcome. Major-General Verney served as a tank brigade commander in World War II and went on to command 7th Armoured Division in Normandy in 1944.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*Fortune Favours the Brave: The Battles of the Hook Korea, 1952–53*




  







All too little remembered today, the Korean War was bitterly fought out under atrocious conditions of weather and terrain. Greatly outnumbered by their Communist Chinese and North Korean enemy, the United Nations forces fought with extraordinary resolve and gallantry. The Hook, the name given to a prominent ridge on the Peninsula, saw more blood spilt than any other feature in this prolonged and grisly war. Not surprisingly it became known as 'the bloody Hood'.

The two costliest battles are described in detail in Fortune Favours The Brave, a classic account of the war. Both involved British infantry battalions of 29 Commonwealth Brigade. In November 1952, The Black Watch saw off a major Chinese attack against all odds. In May 1953 it was the turn of 1st Battalion, The Duke of Wellington's Regiment to face what must have seemed an overwhelming onslaught. Along a 1,000 yard front the greatest concentration of artillery fire since the Great War was brought to bear on Chinese human-wave attacks.

In the morning the Dukes still held the ground despite heavy casualties. This feat of arms, achieved by battalion made up mainly of young National Servicemen from Yorkshire, ranks among the finest in the long and glorious history of the British Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/09/23.

Currently $3.

*Cheating Death: Combat Rescues in Vietnam and Laos *




  








A gripping account of the US Air Force pilots who risked their lives rescuing thousands of downed pilots during covert missions in the Vietnam War.

The colorful characters and daring rescues of downed pilots engaged in the Secret War in North Vietnam and Laos are vividly captured by one who was there, in some of the most exciting stories ever written about aerial combat. Sandy Marrett and his squadron colleagues flew some of the most dangerous air missions of the war as on-scene commanders, in charge of rescuing the scores of US Navy and Air Force pilots shot down over North Vietnam and Laos.

A Main Selection of the Military Book Club


----------

